# [Sammelthread] Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box



## msix38 (4. Februar 2009)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



* Informationen zu Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box*



Releasedate: 05.02.2009
Plattform: PC Spiele
Altersfreigabe: frei ab 12 Jahren
Publisher: EA Games
Genre: Rennspiel
EAN: 5030932067159

* Minimale Systemvoraussetzungen:*


Windows XP (SP2) / Vista
Prozessor mit 2.8 GHz (XP) oder 3.2 GHz (Vista)
1 GB Arbeitsspeicher (XP) oder 1.5 GB (Vista)
4 GB freier Festplattenspeicher
Grafikkarte mit 128 MB und Pixel Shader 3.0
Direct X 9.0c kompatible Soundkarte
DirectX 9.0c
Für Online-Multiplayer 512 kbs (2-8 Spieler)
Internetverbindung
Optional: USB-Lenkrad / Dual Analog-Gamepad


* Empfohlene Systemvoraussetzungen:*


Intel Core 2 Duo-Prozessor / Mehrere Prozessorkerne
2 GB Arbeitsspeicher
Grafikkarte mit 256 MB
Surround Gaming über drei Monitore via Matrox TribleHead2Go wird unterstützt


Offzielle Website


Offizieller Download Link:
Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box by Electronic Arts

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Willkommen in Paradise City! Action wird zu deinem zweiten Vornamen, wenn du bei Burnout Paradise Vollgas gibst! Tauche ein in das endlos lange Straßennetz von Paradise City von den Downtown-Straßen, über die vielbefahrenen Freeways bis hin zu den weitläufigen Bergpässen. Burnout Paradise wartet darauf, von dir entdeckt zu werden! Crashe und schrotte die Wagen deiner Gegner bei Rennevents in der ganzen Stadt und suche den schnellsten Weg zur Ziellinie. Nimm sämtliche Sprünge mit, finde Abkürzungen, crashe Absperrungen und finde Rennwege, die deine Gegner nicht finden und verschaffe dir so einen Wettbewerbsvorteil! Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box enthält alle bisher erschienen Updates!


*Features:*



Aktualisierte, optimierte Version von "Burnout Paradise".
Neue Fahrzeuge, u.a. Motorräder.
Neue Spielmodi und Challenges.
Brandneuer Offline-Party-Modus für zwei bis acht Spieler.
Tag- und Nachtwechsel und Wettereffekte.
Ultra-hochauflösende Grafik
Motion Blur-Effekte
Unterstützung für mehrere Monitore
Weiche Schatteneffekte
Unterstützung für Headset, USB-Kamera, Gamepad und Lenkrad
Fullscreen-Anti-Aliasing




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Videos:*​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yedlPJrSJHg&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yedlPJrSJHg&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="295"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HmQWkoRi5zo&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HmQWkoRi5zo&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="295"></embed></object>​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1Op7ewacf_g&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1Op7ewacf_g&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​ 
Electronic Arts Deutschland - Burnout? Paradise: The Ultimate Box für PC - MOVIES - Burnout Paradise Bikes


----------



## msix38 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich freue mich schon drauf


----------



## BamBuchi (4. Februar 2009)

Hat ne gute Grafik 
Hol ich mir wohl..
Aber ich freu mich auch schon auf NFS Shift und Nitro


MfG BamBuchi


----------



## msix38 (4. Februar 2009)

Es sollte eine überarbeite Version von "Burnout Revenge" geben...so ein Titel wie Burnout5.


----------



## BamBuchi (4. Februar 2009)

Ja,

Sieht echt geil aus und die Stunts sind der Hammer 

Das hohl ich mir !!


----------



## msix38 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich hole es mir auch , das steht schon fest. Ich sag´Euch dann, wie es ist.


----------



## BamBuchi (4. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Ich hole es mir auch , das steht schon fest. Ich sag´Euch dann, wie es ist.




Nein, ich hab es als erstes 
Morgens  um 6 bei Media-markt 
xD


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2009)

bei saturn isses - zumindest hier in köln - donnerstag und freitag für 39€ zu haben.

gibt es denn schon ne demo? ich hab keine ahnung, was mich da erwarten würde... eher we NFS underground? realistischer? schadensmodell? tuning? oder isses etwas sogar ein reines onlinespiel?


----------



## msix38 (4. Februar 2009)

Ne DEMO gib´s zum Glück auch...zum pünktlichen Erscheinungstermin des Spiels also morgen..
PC-Version und Demo im Februar 2009


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2009)

ich hoffe, dass die morgen auch rauskommt. saturn wie gesagt 39€, aber nur bis freitag


----------



## msix38 (4. Februar 2009)

Hoffentlich lässt sich dieses Game mit meinen Settings optimal zocken.


----------



## push@max (4. Februar 2009)

Hmmm...würde mich schon reizen, das Spiel zu kaufen. Wie sieht es mit der Ingame-Grafik aus?

Weil das Spiel ist ja eine Portierung von der PS3?


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Februar 2009)

mann schon lange kein rennspiel mehr gespielt......ich schau mir die demo mal an

MFG


----------



## msix38 (4. Februar 2009)

Auf jedenfall, die wird sicherlich richtig gut.


----------



## BamBuchi (4. Februar 2009)

Mal sehen, nächste Woche hol ich mir das wohl.

MfG


----------



## ATImania (5. Februar 2009)

Hier mal ein paar Daten!

*Oldie-PC*
• Athlon 64 3200+ 
• 1,0 GByte RAM
• Geforce 7600 GT

In minimalen Details läuft Burnout Paradise auch auf älteren PCs flüssig, wenn auch ohne Schatten, Reflektionen und mit unsauberen Kanten.1680x1050; maximale Details 

*Standard-PC*
• Athlon 64 X2/3500+ 
• 1,0 GByte RAM 
• Radeon X1900 XT

Mit einem Standard-PC läuft Burnout bereits in maximalen Details. Weiche Schatten und Reflektionen sind auch an Bord, nur Kantenglättung fehlt.1920x1200; maximale Details, 4xAA 

*Mittelklasse-PC*
• Athlon 64 X2/5000+ 
• 2,0 Gbyte RAM 
• Geforce 8800 GT

Bereits mit einem halbwegs aktuellen Dual-Core-PC spielen Sie Burnout Paradise in maximalen Details und mit vierfacher Kantenglättung. Checkliste 3,2 GByte Speicherplatz

3,2 GHz Prozessor
1,0 GByte RAM
Shader-3.0-Karte
DirectX 9.0c

Quelle: gamestar.de

Yeah da steht meinem (Mittelklasse) PC nichts mehr im Weg um in max. Settings los zu heizen 

*Wann kommt die DEMO???*


----------



## BamBuchi (5. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube heute !?!?

Kann jmd. ein link reinstellen wo man die Downloaden kann? 
Danke


----------



## HardCore ForCes (5. Februar 2009)

hallo erstmal ! habe ein großes problem kann ich kann burnout net online spielen das spiel meint er kann keine verbindung zu den server auf bauen und ich soll es später probieren und das seit gestern ! es funktioniert auch net wenn ich die firewall aus mache es bergt mich schon tierisch an! kann es sein das es noch keine online server gibt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATImania (5. Februar 2009)

Habe gerade auf demonews.de gelesen, das die DEMO sogar auf DVD angeboten werden soll weil so so groß ist 

Hat einer von euch vielleicht passend zum Release heute die DEMO schon im Einzelhandel gesehen?? in Download link finde ich auch nicht 

Will Burnout Paradise zocken.......


----------



## Darkness08 (5. Februar 2009)

so habe es seit gestern Dank gamesload^^ und habe mitlerweile die B lizens... ich wundere mich nur ob es diesmal wirklich keinen crash modus gibt wie in zb Burnout 3 hab ich etwas übersehen oder gibt es diesen wirklich nicht?


----------



## msix38 (5. Februar 2009)

Die DEMO sollte mit dem Release des Spiels rauskommen.-.-


----------



## push@max (5. Februar 2009)

Hat den schon jemand das Spiel gekauft?


----------



## Darkness08 (5. Februar 2009)

ja ich habe ich vorhin gepostet ich habs von gamesload seit gestern  ich vermisse zwar den crash modus aber es ist trotzdem sehr gut


----------



## msix38 (5. Februar 2009)

Hier gibt´s die Demo:
Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box by Electronic Arts


----------



## ATImania (5. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Hier gibt´s die Demo:
> Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box by Electronic Arts


 
DU BIST DER BESTE   THX

EDIT:

Download geht nicht!! Er läd nur ein 700 kb Zip File in 1 Sekunde und beim anklicken sagt er Error!! Gibt es noch einen anderen Link??


----------



## msix38 (6. Februar 2009)

Bei mir geht der link


----------



## msix38 (6. Februar 2009)

So ich hab die DEMO mal etwas angespielt und muss sagen, ich bin hin und weg, ja sogar platt. Das Spiel muss man einfach lieben.

Kurz noch was zu den Settings..alles habe ich auf Maximum gestellt und das Game rennt wie Butter. Habe konstant, wie Ihr ja auf den Bildern erkennen könnt, 60 FPS.

Die Stunts, die Grafik, das Spielgefühl, alles stimmt hier.

"Burnout Revenge" und dieses Spiel sind die besten Renn-Action-Games die es gibt. (Finde ich)

Hab mal ein Screens gemacht.

Bin mal echt gespannt, wie das Game auf Euren Systemen läuft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATImania (6. Februar 2009)

Toll ich wäre froh wenn ich die DEMO erstmal hätte!! Hatte gestern über demonews.de den Download gestartet und über nacht laufen lassen und eben gerade nach 9:30 Stunden bricht er 7 Minuten vor abschluss ab 

Und übrig bleibt eine 1kb Winrar Datei! Wo habt ihr es gezogen??

EDIT:

Es geht überhaupt nichts bei mir! Habe es von der nVidia Seite sowie von gamershell und demonews.de versucht und alles über insgesamt 5 - 6 verschiedene Server! Entweder ich bekomme nur eine ca. 700 kb Datei mit Fehlermeldung oder er läd die 3 GB aber gleich nach beginn des Downloads ist die Status % Leiste gleich voll und nach einigen Minuten zeigt er mir an "206% fertig" und mit jedem weiteren % geht es rückwärts richtung 100%! Und selbst wenn ich angeblich 2,9 GB gezogen haben soll habe ich trotzdem nur eine 1 kb Datei mit einer Fehlermeldung! 

Also wenn nicht ein PC Magazin die 3 GB auf Heft DVD bringt (was ich unrealistisch halte) dann werde ich vor Juli 09 (zu meinem B-Day) nicht in genuss kommen, da ich es mir von meiner Freundin wünsch


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Februar 2009)

Hab alles auf max 1680*105 4*MSAA detail Hoch was halt im config tool geht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msix38 (6. Februar 2009)

Bin jetzt bei der B-Lizenz..das Spiel wird immer besser 

Postet mal Eure TakeDown Ergebnisse gleich mit.


----------



## ATImania (6. Februar 2009)

Okay Download geht!!! Problem war der Explorer!! Wenn man sich auf Microsoft verlässt ist man verlassen 

Jetzt habe ich wieder Firefox drauf und es funzt!! So auf ein neues und nochmal 3 GB mit 88 Kb/s (habe ja sonst nichts zu tun) 

Noch 8:20 Stunden


----------



## msix38 (6. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Hat ne gute Grafik
> Hol ich mir wohl..
> Aber ich freu mich auch schon auf NFS Shift und Nitro



Ich glaube, da kann NSF getrost die Sachen packen


----------



## ATImania (6. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da kann NSF getrost die Sachen packen



Nope!! Ich brauch Lizensfahrzeuge!! Gerade wegen meiner Skyliner R34 und R35 

Wenn Burnout irgendwann mal soweit ist, dann kann meinetwegen NfS die Sachen packen aber vorher nicht! 

So habe es mit der DEMO aufgegeben! bei 23% hat der download sich eingefrohren und ein drittes mal die 3 GB nehme ich nicht in angriff 
Naja bis Juli ist es ja nicht mehr lange


----------



## Demcy (6. Februar 2009)

wie bis juli ??? spiel ist draussen ! guckst du hier

oder schnall ich was nicht ?


----------



## ATImania (6. Februar 2009)

Demcy schrieb:


> wie bis juli ??? spiel ist draussen ! guckst du hier
> 
> oder schnall ich was nicht ?



Im Juli habe ich B-Day und dann bekomme ich es von meiner Freundin


----------



## BamBuchi (6. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, da kann NSF getrost die Sachen packen




Find ich auch nicht.
Hab auch grad mal gezockt , 1680x1050  alles max. gut 63-70 fps
Bin nicht so begeistert davon.^^


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Februar 2009)

Diese Sprecherin nervt wie Sau.

Wie kann ich die Tastabelegung ändern? Bzw wie komme ich in ein Optionsmenü? Spiele die Demo.


----------



## push@max (6. Februar 2009)

Es gibt schon den ersten Patch.

Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box - Erstes Update ist da - 05.02.2009


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Diese Sprecherin nervt wie Sau.
> 
> Wie kann ich die Tastabelegung ändern? Bzw wie komme ich in ein Optionsmenü? Spiele die Demo.




das würde mich auch brennend interessieren! 
ich komm auf die Steuerung voll nicht klar ...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Februar 2009)

Dürfte euch interessieren:
Burnout Paradise PC - Ultimater Fun-Racer im Performance-Check - Burnout Paradise, PC, Benchmark, Grafikkarte, Prozessor, Ultimate Box


----------



## CrashStyle (6. Februar 2009)

Schöne News! ich versteh nicht warum das spiel auf 60 fps wie bei Konsolen begrenzt ist!


----------



## Uziflator (6. Februar 2009)

Hab die Demo gezoggt die grafik ist zwa in Ordnung aber der anfang ist ja echt schleppend und die Frauen Stimme ist echt nervig und das Handling ist auf Kindergarten Niveau 

Das ist RD:Grid noch um Klassen besser.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Hab die Demo gezoggt die grafik ist zwa in Ordnung aber der anfang ist ja echt schleppend und die Frauen Stimme ist echt nervig und das Handling ist auf Kindergarten Niveau
> 
> Das ist RD:Grid noch um Klassen besser.


das handling war aber doch bei allen burnout teilen schon komisch oder?
vllt liegts ja daran das es ein kosnsolen spiel ist


----------



## msix38 (6. Februar 2009)

Kann man die Frauenstimme echt nicht abschalten? 
Desweiteren frage ich mich, wie man zur Änderung der Tastebelegung kommt. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## ATImania (6. Februar 2009)

Race Driver GRID wird auch ungeschlagen beleiben! Aber Burnout und Race Driver zu vergleichen ist unmöglich! In GRID liegt der Sinn auch nicht darin einfach wie wild durch eine Stadt zu heizen und alle Fahrzeuge zu crahsen


----------



## msix38 (6. Februar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall, da steckt eine ganz andere Fahrphysik dahinter und außerdem ein komplett anderes Spiekonzept. Die beiden Games sind unterschiedlich auf seine beide Arten genial.


----------



## msix38 (6. Februar 2009)

Gibs jemand schon, der das Game gekauft hat? Ich konnte einfach nicht mehr warten und habe mir das Game gekauft. Bin jetzt bei der B-Lizenz. 
Die Schrottkarren sind der schiere Wahnsinn.
Aber nur grade mal nur ca. 17 von 75 Karren erworben. Das kann noch ein langes Spiel werden. Ich halte mich ran.


----------



## ATImania (7. Februar 2009)

Habe es jetzt doch geschafft mir die DEMO zu besorgen dankt Firefox + Download Manager!

Ich hatte große Erwartungen von Burnout Paradise aber ich bin so enttäuscht! Hatte nur ärger mit dem sch**** Game und gefallen hat es mir auch nicht wirklich!

- Von anfang an hatte ich probleme die DEMO zu saugen (wofür das Game ja nichts kann) aber genervt und gereitzt war ich trotzdem!

- Nach drei anläufen und insgesamt über 7 GB Daten saugen habe ich es dann doch geschaft! Erleichtert installiere ich das Spiel und klicke dann zum ersten mal auf Konifguration.

"Allgemeines Detail Level: Hoch / AA 4x / Auflösung 1024x768"

- Danach will ich zum erstenmal das Spiel starten und ich bekomme den Paradise City Ladebildschirm.......bis zu einem kick zurück ins Windows unter 8 Bit 640x480 Einstellungen "Fehler!! Grafikkarten Treiber funktioniert nicht richtig!"....*Na toll* dachte ich und habe den 9.1 erneut drüber gespielt.  

- Nach einem Neustart ging alles wieder und erneut gestartet! Es lief!! Naja mit leichten rucklern und der Rauch & Staub bestand aus großen viereckigen *Pixel Würfeln*!

- Darauf hin wollte ich zurück ins Windows aber halt....Wo ist das Menü?? Wie komme ich zurück ins Windows?? Strg. + Alt + Entf. über Task Manager zur Notlösung gegriffen und schon wieder leicht genervt starte ich Fraps und stelle *AA vorher von 4x auf 8x!!*

- Wieder zurück im Spiel stelle ich fest, dass mit AA 8x das Game flüssiger läuft und der Rauch normal ist. 

"2009-02-07 08:00:12 - BurnoutParadise
Frames: 26757 - Time: 534804ms - Avg: 50.031 - Min: 31 - Max: 61" (Fraps Benchmark)

Langsam stellte sich sowas wie freude bei mir ein bis ich das erste Rennen gefahren bin. Bitte, Bitte und nochmals Bitte schafft diesen "Freie fahrt" Modus ohne Streckenbegrenzung wieder ab! Während eines Rennens auf die Gegner achten und sie crashen um Autos freizuschalten aber gleichzeitig auf die Karte schauen wo das Ziel ist und dann noch abkürzungen finden. Ich möchte wieder ala NfS eine feste Strecke!

- Naja jetzt wo ich sowieso schon genervt war musste es ja noch schlimmer kommen! Da bekommen wir eine DEMO mit Mega Umfang die einer Vollversion gleicht mit Online Modus und dann ist der Spaß zum entdecken nach ca. 10 Minuten vorbei??

Okay okay heute muss man sich bei den Entwicklern überhaupt erstmal bedanken das überhaupt eine DEMO kommt.

- Naja Spiel Deinstalliert (dauerte genauso lange wie installieren) *und jetzt der Hammer!!!*

>>> Ich komme nicht mehr auf meine Festplatte c: e: und f: !!!! Nichts geht mehr!!! Der Ordner Recycler kann nicht mehr gefunden werden. Habe keinen Zugriff mehr auf meine Platten und zu guter letzt bekomme ich wieder Bluescreens!!!

*ICH KÖNNTE KOTZEN!!!*

Tja und wieder alles platte machen (2 mal in 2 Wochen)

Ich werde mir das Game weder kaufen noch schenken lassen!!


----------



## msix38 (7. Februar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Okay ich mache es kurz,
> Habe es jetzt doch geschafft mir die DEMO zu besorgen dankt Firefox + Download Manager!


Göückwunsch


> Ich hatte große Erwartungen von Burnout Paradise aber ich bin so enttäuscht! Hatte nur ärger mit dem sch**** Game und gefallen hat es mir auch nicht wirklich!


Wieso denn nicht, das Spiel ist doch gut.


> - Von anfang an hatte ich probleme die DEMO zu saugen (wofür das Game ja nichts kann) aber genervt und gereitzt war ich trotzdem!


Sowas kann schon passieren aber man sollte da schon die Nerven behalten.
Eines Tages klappt das schon.


> - Nach drei anläufen und insgesamt über 7 GB Daten saugen habe ich es dann doch geschaft! Erleichtert installiere ich das Spiel und klicke dann zum ersten mal auf Konifguration.


Lag es vielleicht an der Internetverbindung?


> - Danach will ich zum erstenmal das Spiel starten und ich bekomme den Paradise City Ladebildschirm.......bis zu einem kick zurück ins Windows unter 8 Bit 640x480 Einstellungen "Fehler!! Grafikkarten Treiber funktioniert nicht richtig!"....*Na toll* dachte ich und habe den 9.1 erneut drüber gespielt.


Das hört sich aber nicht gut an. Hattest du auch wirklich den aktuellsten Treiber drauf?


> - Nach einem Neustart ging alles wieder und erneut gestartet! Es lief!! Naja mit leichten rucklern und der Rauch & Staub bestand aus großen viereckigen *Pixel Würfeln*!


Das lag sicherlich an der Auflösung.


> - Darauf hin wollte ich zurück ins Windows aber halt....Wo ist das Menü?? Wie komme ich zurück ins Windows?? Strg. + Alt + Entf. über Task Manager zur Notlösung gegriffen und schon wieder leicht genervt starte ich Fraps und stelle *AA vorher von 4x auf 8x!!*


Zurück ins Menue gelangst du via F1 Taste, die du mind. 2x drücken musst.


> - Wieder zurück im Spiel stelle ich fest, dass mit AA 8x das Game flüssiger läuft und der Rauch normal ist.
> "2009-02-07 08:00:12 - BurnoutParadise
> Frames: 26757 - Time: 534804ms - Avg: 50.031 - Min: 31 - Max: 61" (Fraps Benchmark)


Das sieht doch schon vielversprechender aus.


> Langsam stellte sich sowas wie freude bei mir ein bis ich das erste Rennen gefahren bin. Bitte, Bitte und nochmals Bitte schafft diesen "Freie fahrt" Modus ohne Streckenbegrenzung wieder ab! Während eines Rennens auf die Gegner achten und sie crashen um Autos freizuschalten aber gleichzeitig auf die Karte schauen wo das Ziel ist und dann noch abkürzungen finden. Ich möchte wieder ala NfS eine feste Strecke!


So ist das Spielprinzipip, da hat EA mal wieder super Arbeit auf die Beine gestellt. 


> - Naja jetzt wo ich sowieso schon genervt war musste es ja noch schlimmer kommen! Da bekommen wir eine DEMO mit Mega Umfang die einer Vollversion gleicht mit Online Modus und dann ist der Spaß zum entdecken nach ca. 10 Minuten vorbei??


So schlimm?


> - Naja Spiel Deinstalliert (dauerte genauso lange wie installieren) *und jetzt der Hammer!!!*


Hmm, bei mir dauert das nicht so lange.


> >>> Ich komme nicht mehr auf meine Festplatte c: e: und f: !!!! Nichts geht mehr!!! Der Ordner Recycling kann nicht mehr gefunden werden. Habe keinen Zugriff mehr auf meine Platten und zu guter letzt bekomme ich wieder Bluescreens!!!


Ui, wie kommt das?


> *ICH KÖNNTE KOTZEN!!!*


Tu´s bitte nicht


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Februar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> - Darauf hin wollte ich zurück ins Windows aber halt....Wo ist das Menü?? Wie komme ich zurück ins Windows?? Strg. + Alt + Entf. über Task Manager zur Notlösung gegriffen und schon wieder leicht genervt starte ich Fraps und stelle *AA vorher von 4x auf 8x!!*




Alt+F4 tuts auch 

aber sonst hab ich auch kein wirkliches Menü gefunden.
Ich versuche ja immer noch verzweifelt die Tastaturbelegung zu ändern -.-!


----------



## msix38 (7. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Alt+F4 tuts auch



Das wäre i.d. Tat der letzte Ausweg.


----------



## ATImania (7. Februar 2009)

@ msix38

- Das eine mal war der Explorer schuld und einmal die Internet Verbindung!

- Der ganz aktuelle 9.1 Treiber war schon drauf und trotzdem in 8 Bit Modus gekickt!

- Der Pixel Rauch lag zu 99,9% nicht an der Auflösung! Bei meinem 15" TFT ist das max. und bei selber Auflösung nur statt 4x AA jetzt bei 8x AA war alles weg! So einen Quantensprung kann aber AA alleine auch nicht erzeugen weil es ein Fehler in der darstellung war und keine Treppen Effekte 

- Mit F1 gelang ich in den Shop um die Vollversion zu kaufen aber damit komme ich nicht zurück ins Windows! Und F1 zwei mal drücken? Naja.......

- Zur freien Fahrt, dass ist deine Subjektive Meinung! Das vorher war übrigends meine und für mich hat EA auch einen klasse Job gemacht nur heißt "was das angeht" das Spiel nicht Burnout Paradise sondern Need for Speed

- Naja wenn ich schon die möglichkeit habe eine DEMO mit fast vollem Umfang zu zocken, möchte ich das auch etwas länger als 10 Minuten. 

- Warum Bluescreens?? Keine Ahnung!! Warum ich nicht auf die Festplatten zugreifen kann?? Weil der Ordner "RECYCLER" nicht gefunden werden kann!

- Keine angst, konnte den brechreiz zurück halten


----------



## msix38 (7. Februar 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> - Der ganz aktuelle 9.1 Treiber war schon drauf und trotzdem in 8 Bit
> Modus gekickt!


Kenne mich leider mit dem ATI Treiber nicht so gut aus wie NV..der richtige Ansprechpartner wäre hier sicherlich Boss3D


> - Der Pixel Rauch lag zu 99,9% nicht an der Auflösung! Bei meinem 15" TFT ist das max. und bei selber Auflösung nur statt 4x AA jetzt bei 8x AA war alles weg! So einen Quantensprung kann aber AA alleine auch nicht erzeugen weil es ein Fehler in der darstellung war und keine Treppen Effekte


Dann weiß ich ja wo der Grund liegt.


> - Mit F1 gelang ich in den Shop um die Vollversion zu kaufen aber damit komme ich nicht zurück ins Windows! Und F1 zwei mal drücken? Naja.......


Jo, zumindest hat das bei mir immer so geklappt.
Würde es gerne hier am Rechner vorführen und dann ein Screnn von machen, aber bei dem alten Rechner startet er das Spiel nicht mal. Aber ich schaue nochmal.


> - Zur freien Fahrt, dass ist deine Subjektive Meinung! Das vorher war übrigends meine und für mich hat EA auch einen klasse Job gemacht nur heißt "was das angeht" das Spiel nicht Burnout Paradise sondern Need for SpeedD


Bei der ich bleibe


> - Naja wenn ich schon die möglichkeit habe eine DEMO mit fast vollem Umfang zu zocken, möchte ich das auch etwas länger als 10 Minuten.


Da geb ich Dir allerdings Recht


> - Warum Bluescreens?? Keine Ahnung!! Warum ich nicht auf die Festplatten zugreifen kann?? Weil der Ordner "RECYCLER" nicht gefunden werden kann!


HDD putt?


> - Keine angst, konnte den brechreiz zurück halten


Gott sei Dank


----------



## Speedi (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ne Frage zum Spiel^^

Und zwar möchte ich das Profil sichern...
Leider finde ich bei den gewöhnlichen Speicherorten von Profilen (z.B. Eigene Dateien bzw. Dokumente oder im Installations-Ordner) die Saves von Burnout Paradise nicht.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wo ich da hin muss?

---------------------------------------

Noch eine kleine Frage:
Wenn ich mich mit meinen EA-Online-Kontodaten im Spiel anmelden will, damit ich online spielen kann, sagt er mir, dass die Kombination aus Passwort und Benutzername falsch sei, aber auf der EA-Homepage oder in NFS Undercover kann ich mich problemlos mit den Daten anmelden!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## msix38 (7. Februar 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe ne Frage zum Spiel^^
> 
> Und zwar möchte ich das Profil sichern...
> ...


Du musst gar nichts sichern, der sichert das Spiel automatisch wenn du ins Windows zurückkehrst. Zumindest ist das bei mir so. VIA 2xF1 kommst du Menü, wo du Dich ins Windows rausklicken kannst.


> Noch eine kleine Frage:
> Wenn ich mich mit meinen EA-Online-Kontodaten im Spiel anmelden will, damit ich online spielen kann, sagt er mir, dass die Kombination aus Passwort und Benutzername falsch sei, aber auf der EA-Homepage oder in NFS Undercover kann ich mich problemlos mit den Daten anmelden!


Das ist bei mir auch so gewesen.
Noch jemand mit den selbem Problem?


----------



## Darkness08 (7. Februar 2009)

So wie weit seid ihr eigentlich mit dem spiel bis jetzt gekommen? Ich vermisse zb sehr den crash modus von burnout 3 da man diesen auch super mit mehreren spielen konnte und man dafür jetzt auch nur einen rechner braucht. Ich habe grade die A-Lizenz erfahren^^ und ab dann kommen die richtigen Rennwagen


----------



## msix38 (7. Februar 2009)

Den CrashMod bei Burnout Revenge vermisse ich auch. Wieso die den hier bloß weggelassen haben? Ich verstehe es nicht. 
Wow schon bei A? Ich bin jetzt noch bei der B-Lizenz. Aber das geht schnell.


----------



## Speedi (7. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Du musst gar nichts sichern, der sichert das Spiel automatisch wenn du ins Windows zurückkehrst. Zumindest ist das bei mir so. VIA 2xF1 kommst du Menü, wo du Dich ins Windows rausklicken kannst.



Nein nein, ich wollte wissen, in welchem Verzeichnis Burnout die Profile sichert, damit ich sie bspw. für eine nueinstallation von Windows manuell sichern kann, um den Spielstand nicht zu verlieren!
Bei den NFS Undercover liegen die Profile ja immer in Dokumente\NFS Undercover.

Und von da kopiere ich mir den Spielstand immer, wenn ich mein Windows neu aufsetzen muss...

Kann mir jemand helfen?


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Darkness08 (7. Februar 2009)

der key ich das wichtigste am ganzen spiel und ist denk ich mal auch das teuerste weil man mit nem key ja die online features nutzen kann und wenn du keinen eigenen key hast gehe ich mal davon aus du hast das spiel geladen was ja verboten ist und somit wäre deine keyanfrage auch verboten  
ja bin bei A weil ich das spiel ja schon seit einem tag vor release habe  ich denke mal jetzt geht burnout erst richtig los so ab ende der B-Lizenz weil man ab da die ganzen rennwagen bekommt


----------



## seiLaut (7. Februar 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Nein nein, ich wollte wissen, in welchem Verzeichnis Burnout die Profile sichert, damit ich sie bspw. für eine nueinstallation von Windows manuell sichern kann, um den Spielstand nicht zu verlieren!
> ...
> 
> Gruß,
> Kepi007


C:\Users\Nutzername\AppData\Local\Criterion Games\Burnout Paradise 
Unter Vista
Unter XP in Doku und Ein\Nutzername\Anwedungsdaten\nach Criterion Ausschau halten


----------



## computertod (7. Februar 2009)

Darkness08 schrieb:


> der key ich das wichtigste am ganzen spiel und ist denk ich mal auch das teuerste weil man mit nem key ja die online features nutzen kann und wenn du keinen eigenen key hast gehe ich mal davon aus du hast das spiel geladen was ja verboten ist und somit wäre deine keyanfrage auch verboten



ich hab mir die Demo gezogen und mich nervt die Zeitbegrenzung
was kostet eigentlich des Spiel?


----------



## seiLaut (7. Februar 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> was kostet eigentlich des Spiel?


Ab 40€ aufwärts, ist normaler Vollpreis fürn PC Spiel. 

Aber imho ist es eine fast makelose Portierung, die Menüführung nervt etwas. Doch sonst bin ich begeistert, es läuft einfach.. und mein Pad (Logitech Rumblepad 2) erfährt volle Unterstützung. 
Somit ist der Preis gerechtfertigt.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2009)

Also die Tastenbelegung kann man ändern indem man im Spiel Esc drückt und sich dann mittels  F1-gedrücke (ich glaube 3mal) zur gesuchten Option begibt.


----------



## computertod (7. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Also die Tastenbelegung kann man ändern indem man im Spiel Esc drückt und sich dann mittels  F1-gedrücke (ich glaube 3mal) zur gesuchten Option begibt.



werd ich mal probieren, nur blöd das das Spiel als Demo nach 5 Minuten Zocken neu gestartet werden muss


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Februar 2009)

Super geil, habs jetzt auch gesehen...
Mit F1 und F2 kann man sich durch die Menus klicken...
da muss man erst mal drauf kommen


----------



## seiLaut (7. Februar 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> werd ich mal probieren, nur blöd das das Spiel als Demo nach 5 Minuten Zocken neu gestartet werden muss


Die Demo geht 30 Minuten. Wenn du die überschritten hast, kanns dazu kommen.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (7. Februar 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> Die Demo geht 30 Minuten. Wenn du die überschritten hast, kanns dazu kommen.


 Wenn man den Spielstand löscht fangen die 30min wieder von vorne an


----------



## Klutten (7. Februar 2009)

Wer möchte denn hier noch Strafpunkte kassieren - niemand? Gut, dann bitte keine weitere Diskussionen über das Beschaffen von Keys um die Demoversion zu umgehen.


----------



## Jasper (7. Februar 2009)

Kann mir mal einer sage wie man das Spiel bendet?!
Und wie ändert man die Steuerung?!
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese nervige Frauenstimme weg zu krigen?!
MAN MAN MAN... dieses Spiel regt mich jetzt schon auf!!!


----------



## seiLaut (7. Februar 2009)

ESC und dann mit F1 und F2 im Menü nach rechts und links gehen. Dann wirst du die Optionen erblicken.

Das Menü ist wirklich der größte Kritikpunkt. Die Frauenstimme kommt danach, aber auch im englischen soll die nicht der Bringer sein.


----------



## Jasper (7. Februar 2009)

Ich seh da nirgendwo "Beenden". Und kann man die Steuerung ändern?!
Die ist ja wohl echt sch....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Februar 2009)

Jasper schrieb:


> Ich seh da nirgendwo "Beenden". Und kann man die Steuerung ändern?!
> Die ist ja wohl echt sch....




Du musst ESC drücken und dann mit F1 und F2 durch die menüs!
da kannst du das spiel beenden und auch die Steuerung ändern!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2009)

Jasper schrieb:


> Ich seh da nirgendwo "Beenden". Und kann man die Steuerung ändern?!
> Die ist ja wohl echt sch....




Steht alles ein paar posts (             #*63*) früher. Bitte erst lesen dann fragen.

Wenn man in den Optionen die "Tipps" ausschaltet nervt die Alte etwas weniger.


----------



## Speedi (7. Februar 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> C:\Users\Nutzername\AppData\Local\Criterion Games\Burnout Paradise
> Unter Vista
> Unter XP in Doku und Ein\Nutzername\Anwedungsdaten\nach Criterion Ausschau halten



Dankeschön^^


----------



## msix38 (7. Februar 2009)

Darkness08 schrieb:


> der key ich das wichtigste am ganzen spiel und ist denk ich mal auch das teuerste weil man mit nem key ja die online features nutzen kann und wenn du keinen eigenen key hast gehe ich mal davon aus du hast das spiel geladen was ja verboten ist und somit wäre deine keyanfrage auch verboten
> ja bin bei A weil ich das spiel ja schon seit einem tag vor release habe  ich denke mal jetzt geht burnout erst richtig los so ab ende der B-Lizenz weil man ab da die ganzen rennwagen bekommt



Bitte in meinem Thread *kein *Wort über *Keys* danke!


----------



## BamBuchi (7. Februar 2009)

Ich werd mir das spiel wohl nicht holen.
Habs mit besser vorgestellt >_<

Lg BamBi


----------



## ATImania (7. Februar 2009)

Also die Option "DEMO installieren oder Key eingeben" ist ja schon die perfekte vorlage 

Aber egal, Burnout Paradise hat mich heute einen ganzen Tag gekostet! Habe vor 15 Minuten den PC wieder Fit bekommen. Immer wieder Fehlermeldungen auch nach Neu installation von WinXp nach Formatierung (was mich sehr gewundert hatte), Treiber probleme usw.! 

Naja jetzt läuft alles wieder 1a und ich bin so froh dieses verdammte Spiel los zu sein! Werde es mir nichtmal mehr als 10,-€ Low Budget Spiel kaufen. Hätte zuviel angst das mich dieses stück Software wieder mein System schrottet 

seid froh das es bei euch gut läuft 

Hatte so große Hoffnung in das Spiel als das Ultimative Action Arcade Racing Game aber naja...... wird halt weiter GRID und Undercover gezockt!


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Februar 2009)

An die Demo User,ich werde alle 3 min kommt der ins Pausemenü und dort kann ich entweder den Produkt Key eingeben oder verlassen,ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## ATImania (7. Februar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> An die Demo User,ich werde alle 3 min kommt der ins Pausemenü und dort kann ich entweder den Produkt Key eingeben oder verlassen,ist das bei euch auch so?


 
Ja das war bei mir auch so! Dachte zu beginn immer, ich würde die falschen tasten drücken


----------



## Darkness08 (7. Februar 2009)

Wie ist das eigentlich bei der demo lädt mal da das komplette spiel kann es testen und muss dann nur seinen key eingeben und dann geht das spiel? wenn es so ist finde ich das als inovation sowas sollte es in zukunft nurnoch geben


----------



## ATIFan22 (7. Februar 2009)

So ist es,man kann entweder den Produkt Key eintippen oder aber das Spiel kaufen,allerdings nervt es mich,weil ich es nicht richtig testen kann,weil ich immer gekickt werde


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2009)

Genau so ist es, allerdings finde ich das in Anbetracht der Downloadzeit nicht gerade vorteilhaft.
Davon abgesehen gibt es das Prinzip schon länger(z.B. bei Dreamfall).


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

An alle User nochmal: Bitte kein Wort mehr über *KEYS* hier in diesem Thread.


----------



## Jasper (8. Februar 2009)

SSAO sind doch Schatten, oder? Wenn ich das Nachts an habe flimmerts ein bisschen. Sonst finde ich die Grafik echt cool.

Noch ne Frage:
Manchmal staret sich ein Countdown und wenn der runter is steht da, dass irgentwer den Rekerot hält... aber ich weiß nie wo ich ihn fahren soll.
Wisst ihr wo man da hin muss?

Kann man Ziele auf der Karte makieren?


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Februar 2009)

naja ich verstehe nicht wieso man hier nicht über "schlüssen" zu deutsch reden darf  aber ok. Das Grafik problem mit SSAO habe ich auch nur das es bei mir sehr derbe flimmert. 
@ jasper du musst einfach nur die straße entlang fahren auf der du dich befindest wenn diese dann endet und du schneller als der rekordhalter warst hast du den rekord und kannst dann die Showtime starten. Dieses machst du standard gemäß mit "S". viel spaß

zu den teakedown Rekorden die hier mal gefragt wurden mein Rekord ist 23.


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Darkness08 schrieb:


> zu den takedown Rekorden die hier mal gefragt wurden mein Rekord ist 23.



Bei mir waren es auch so ca. 22, allerdings bei Tag.


----------



## Speedi (8. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> An alle User nochmal: Bitte kein Wort mehr über *KEYS* hier in diesem Thread.



Öhm...
Sorry, aber solange wir hier nichts kriminelles bereden, darf man sich doch wohl über die Eingabe von Product Keys unterhalten!?


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Februar 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage: Ich bin immoment kurz davor, die A-Lizens zu bekommen und frage mich, warum es so verdammt leicht ist, anderen Fahrzeugen einen Takedown zu verpassen. Man muss die nur nen bischen gegen die Streckenbegrenzung drücken und sofohrt kommt nen Takedown. Man selber braucht aber ewig, um einen kassiert zu bekommen. Am Anfang dachte ich, dass das nur am Spielanfang so leicht ist, aber ist ja immernoch so easy. Der Modus, bei denen man von Fahrzeugen angegriffen wird ist ja schon schwerer geworden, aber diese so leichte Takedown geben ist irgendwie öde.


----------



## Speedi (8. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde es kommt aufs Auto an.
Wenn du nen Rennwagen für ein Takedown-Rennen nimmst, bist du am A****...
Dann bist du echt leichte Beute, wenn die da alle mit ihren Trucks anfahren.
Allerdings finde ich es auch schwierig Takedown-Rennen zu gewinnen mit einem Truck z.B., dessen Handling sehr schlecht ist.
Dann verpasst man sich selkbst Takedowns^^  

Aber du hast ansonsten Recht:
Solange du das richtige Auto fährst, sind die Takedown-Rennen wirklich sehr einfach!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Öhm...
> Sorry, aber solange wir hier nichts kriminelles bereden, darf man sich doch wohl über die Eingabe von Product Keys unterhalten!?
> 
> 
> ...



Ein USER hatte schon über das Thema was gesagt, dessen Posting von einem MOD gleich danach gelöscht wurde. Ich sage das alles nicht zum Spaß. Wenn ich sage, dass keine Diskussionen zum Thema Keys (egal in welcher Form) aufkommen soll, dann meine ich das auch so. Halte Dich bitte einfach daran. Sonst führt das noch zum Close dieses Threads und das möchten wir beide doch nicht. Und Strafpunkte will sich schon gar keiner hier in diesem Forum einfangen.
MfG; MSIX


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Februar 2009)

ja fahre mal mit einem rennwagen das ist sehr schwer außer bei mir ab der A lizens da fahren alle rennwagen und ich auch dann gleicht sich das wieder aus aber gegen einen dicken truck hat man wirklich kaum chancen


----------



## Stormbringer (8. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Ein USER hatte schon über das Thema was gesagt, dessen Posting von einem MOD gleich danach gelöscht wurde. Ich sage das alles nicht zum Spaß. Wenn ich sage, dass kein keinerlei Diskussionen zum Thema Keys (egal in welcher Form) aufkommen soll, dann meine ich das auch so. Halte Dich bitte einfach daran. Sonst führt das noch zum Close dieses Threads und das möchten wir beide doch nicht. Und Strafpunkte will sich schon gar keiner einfangen.
> MfG; MSIX



ich sehe das genauso...


----------



## Speedi (8. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Ein USER hatte schon über das Thema was gesagt, dessen Posting von einem MOD gleich danach gelöscht wurde. Ich sage das alles nicht zum Spaß. Wenn ich sage, dass keine Diskussionen zum Thema Keys (egal in welcher Form) aufkommen soll, dann meine ich das auch so. Halte Dich bitte einfach daran. Sonst führt das noch zum Close dieses Threads und das möchten wir beide doch nicht. Und Strafpunkte will sich schon gar keiner hier in diesem Forum einfangen.
> MfG; MSIX



Du hast ja vollkommen Recht, nur ging es bei der letzten "Unterhaltung" über den Pruduct Key darum, dass es bei der Demo die Möglichkeit gibt, einen Key einzugeben oder einfach nur die Demo zu installieren.
Und daran ist ja nichts kriminell, oder?
Es hat ja bei der letzten "Unterhaltung" niemand gefragt, wo man einen Key herbekommt oder wie man das Spiel cracken kann...
Das waren einfach nur sachliche Beiträge.

Nichts desto weniger hast du Recht, was Beiträge in krimineller Form angeht. Diese sind auch von mir nicht erwünscht!  
Allerdings sollte man sachliche Beiträge nicht verbieten.


MfG,
Kepi007


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

> Wenn ich sage, dass keine Diskussionen zum Thema *Keys* (egal in welcher Form) aufkommen soll, dann meine ich das auch so!!


Ich sage es nochmal ganz deutlich, bitte keine Diskussionen mehr darüber.


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Februar 2009)

Dann sollten wir ja über das spiel im allgemeinen weiter reden wie findet ihr eigentlich den Spielmodus mit den 2 Rädrigen gefährten? also ich finde das handling und den sound der dinger sehr gut aber sie sind teilweise sehr schnell und man muss schnell reagieren aber das man sich aussuchen kann ob man moppet oder atuo fahren will ist schon sehr gut.


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

Das Handling erinnert mich an Need for Speed Most Wanted auf Nintendo DS wo du mit 300 KM/H auf einer engen Straße Wenden kannst  

Lg


----------



## Uziflator (8. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Das Handling erinnert mich an Need for Speed Most Wanted auf Nintendo DS wo du mit 300 KM/H auf einer engen Straße Wenden kannst
> 
> Lg



Das ist ein grund warum ich es nicht kaufen werde.

Habt ihr da auch kein Tacho im Game?


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

Nein, ich find auch keins, dass ist ziemlich schade.

Lg


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Wozu denn ein Tacho?


----------



## Uziflator (8. Februar 2009)

ich will ja wissen ob ich 100 oder 300 fahre (is da schwer einzuschätzen) und Straßenrennen ohne Bullen ist auch doof.


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre nach Gefühl.


----------



## El-Hanfo (8. Februar 2009)

Hab das Spiel gestern getestet.
Bin leider überhaupt nicht überzeugt, das Handling und die Grafik
Und dafür habe ich 4 Stunden gezogen
Ich bleibe ganz klar bei GRID.

MfG


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Was hast du denn für eine Grafikkarte?


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Februar 2009)

auf jedenfall ist Grid das bessere spiel wenn es um rennen geht aber wenn man einfach nur mal spaß haben will um rumfahren und kaputt machen will ist burnout besser. wir wollen einen Tacho haben weil wir wissen wollen welches auto schneller fährt und wieviel geschwindigkeit der Boost dazu gibt. Genauso will ich einen Crash modus um auch an einem PC multiplayer optionen zu haben


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

Find ich auch, Grid ist im mom. unschlagbar!
Zocke es so gerne 

MfG BamBuchi


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Grid ist Simulation und BO Paradiese nicht, also nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Februar 2009)

aber nen tacho wünsche ich mir trotzdem genauso wie den crash modus


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht sollte EA mal *Burnout Revenge* für den PC rausbringen, das wäre doch mal Klasse. Bis jetzt gibs das ja nur für die 360, PS3, PS2...


----------



## Jasper (8. Februar 2009)

Was ist SSAO? Schatten-Effekte? Soll man das an machen?
Wenn ichs Nachts an hab filmmerts... Tags über siehts aber besser aus(glaub ich^^).


----------



## seiLaut (8. Februar 2009)

Umgebungsverdeckung - Wikipedia
Ambient Occlusion

Das soll ein realistischeres Bild erzeugen, aber geht unheimlich auf die Perfomance.

Thx an Mr. Lolman - Beispielshots 
(dort im Spoiler sind Links zu Screenshots. Da wo weniger Frames sind, ist SSAO aktiv)


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Was habt Ihr für FPS mit welchen Settings? Ich habe z.B. alles auf High mit konstanten 60 fps.


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Februar 2009)

41 FPS mit höchsten setting und 8 AA


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Mit der Karte nicht schlecht


----------



## Speedi (8. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Ich sage es nochmal ganz deutlich, bitte keine Diskussionen mehr darüber.



Jaja, aber du vertsehst es nicht^^ 

----------------------------------------

Ich hab auch immer 60 FPS. Alles auf High + 8x Anti-Aliasing.
Nur dieses SSAO oder wie das heißt ist aus, weil mir das zu doll flimmert bei Nacht.

Ist euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass die Fehrzeuge (Autos und Motorräder) anscheinend unendlich Gänge haben?
Wenn ihr mal auf dem 1-88 fahrt, könnt ihr ja mal mitzählen.
Der schaltet immer nur hoch^^  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Jaja, aber du vertsehst es nicht^^


Da gibt es nichts zu verstehen


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Februar 2009)

Ist das bei euch auch so, das selbst mit 8AA noch Kanten auftreten?


----------



## seiLaut (8. Februar 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Ist euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass die Fehrzeuge (Autos und Motorräder) anscheinend unendlich Gänge haben?


Wie sonst soll man die abnormale Beschleunigung erklären?


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (8. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auch so, das selbst mit 8AA noch Kanten auftreten?


 Türlich, ist ja nur MSAA


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auch so, das selbst mit 8AA noch Kanten auftreten?


Bei mir treten Null Kanten auf. Ich kann zumindest keine erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seiLaut (8. Februar 2009)

Kanten keine, aber ich hab auch 8x AA mit Edge detect an.
Es gibt aber immer noch Sachen, die flimmern. Das bekomme ich nicht gänzlich weg.
Wohlgemerkt ohne SSAO, mit SSAO flimmerts noch mehr.


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Februar 2009)

Es flimmert eigentlich hauptsälich dann, wenn ich fahre, ist aber nicht so schlimm. Warum kostet SSAO so viel Leistung?


----------



## Speedi (8. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Da gibt es nichts zu verstehen



Natürlich gibt es da was zu verstehen, ist nur die Frage, ob du erkennst, was...

-------------------------

Also Kanten im Sinne von Treppeneffekt treten keine auf,
allerdings sind z.B. Leitplanken  in einer Kurve nicht rund, sondern bestehen aus vielen etwas längeren geraden Stücken.

Flimmern tun bei mir nur die Paradise-Plakate, die man durchfahren soll.
Wenn ich an einem vorbeifahre, flimmert es so rot-hellrot...
SSAO ist aus.

*EDIT:*
Konntet ihr euch eigentlich einen Namen im Spiel geben bzw. dem Profil?
bei mir hat er automatisch meinen Benutzernamen aus Windows genommen...
Kann ich das irgendwie ändern?


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Klutten (8. Februar 2009)

@ Kepi007

Du bist hier etwas im Unrecht. msix38 handelt nur so, wie es die Moderation bzw. die Regeln von ihm verlangen. Diskussionen über Cracks und Keys gehören nicht in dieses Forum und werden gnadenlos bestraft. Das er hier einige User darauf hingewiesen hat, ist vollkommen richtig. Es wäre also nett, wenn du hier nicht weiter drauf rumreitest - es gibt auch so viel über das Spiel zu fachsimpeln.


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Februar 2009)

Yeah, habe gerade Klasse A Lizens bekommen. Die Takedown rennen sind jetzt endlich nen bischen schwerer geworden


----------



## seiLaut (8. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Warum kostet SSAO so viel Leistung?


Die Shader-Einheiten auf der Grafikkarte können nicht zaubern. SSAO muss extra berechnet werden. Wie, hab ich selbst noch nicht genau verstanden. 

@kepi: Jaein, nur wenn du ein neues Online-Profil anlegst. Dann nimmt er das. Wenn du nur ein Offline-Profil nutzt, kannst dus nicht ändern, jedenfalls wüsste ich nicht wie.


----------



## computertod (8. Februar 2009)

mit meiner 7300GT läuft Burnout Paradise auf 1440x900Pixel mit 4xAA und Hohen Details und 10-20Fps, mehr kann ich nicht Einstellen


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Februar 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> mit meiner 7300GT läuft Burnout Paradise auf 1440x900Pixel mit 4xAA und Hohen Details und 10-20Fps, mehr kann ich nicht Einstellen



Das Spiel ist sehr gut für den PC optimiert worden, ich finde es auch erstaunlich, dass es wirklich nie ruckelt


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich Deine Sig anschaue, dann wundere ich mich auch etwas, dass es bei Dir nicht ruckelt.


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Deine Sig anschaue, dann wundere ich mich auch etwas, dass es bei Dir nicht ruckelt.


 
Bei mir?


----------



## computertod (8. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Deine Sig anschaue, dann wundere ich mich auch etwas, dass es bei Dir nicht ruckelt.



wundert mich auch, aber is doch geil

€:@Nimbel
ich glaube er meint mich


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Jenau


----------



## Speedi (8. Februar 2009)

Klutten schrieb:


> @ Kepi007
> 
> Du bist hier etwas im Unrecht. msix38 handelt nur so, wie es die Moderation bzw. die Regeln von ihm verlangen. Diskussionen über Cracks und Keys gehören nicht in dieses Forum und werden gnadenlos bestraft. Das er hier einige User darauf hingewiesen hat, ist vollkommen richtig. Es wäre also nett, wenn du hier nicht weiter drauf rumreitest - es gibt auch so viel über das Spiel zu fachsimpeln.



Nur um die sache nochmal zu beenden:
Es ist mir durchaus klar, dass Anfragen zu Keys/Cracks in diesem Forum nicht erwünscht und erlaubt sind.
msix38 hat bei einem User hier, der einen Key angefragt hat, völlig zurecht mitgeteilt, dass er eine Straftat begeht/begehen würde -- Dagegen habe ich überhaupt nichts einzuwenden!
Es ging mir darum, dass es hier eine Unterhaltung gab, in der nur gesagt wurde:

*"Bei der Installation der Demo ist es möglich einen Product Key einzugeben"*

Danach kam noch eine Verwarnung, die aber meines Erachtens nicht berechtigt war, da die von mir oben genannte Äußerung rein gar nichts mit einer Anfrage zu einem Key oder gar zu einem Crack zu tun hat!

Ich möchte auch jetzt nicht ewig darauf rumhacken, aber es ist nunmal so, und ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich falsch verstanden worden bin^^


MfG,
Kepi007


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Februar 2009)

Denke auch, sonst müsste es Ironie sein,um sinnvoll zu sein. (was für ein Satz) Ich finds trotzdem geil, dass es selbst bei Massencrashes mit vielen Effekten und massig Rauch nicht ruckelt.


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Denke auch, sonst müsste es Ironie sein,um sinnvoll zu sein. (was für ein Satz) Ich finds trotzdem geil, dass es selbst bei Massencrashes mit vielen Effekten und massig Rauch nicht ruckelt.



Eben gut programmiert worden


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Februar 2009)

Da hast du aber sowas von recht


----------



## computertod (8. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Ich finds trotzdem geil, dass es selbst bei Massencrashes mit vielen Effekten und massig Rauch nicht ruckelt.



Massencrashes? Ich will einen sehen


----------



## Speedi (8. Februar 2009)

Sooo.
Da ich jetzt ja fertig bin mit "Meine Meinung sagen", habe ich ne Frage, die ich zwar schon gestellt hab, auf die mir aber niemand so recht eine Antwort geben konnte.

Wenn ich mich mit meinen EA-Online Kontodaten im Spiel anmelden will, meldet mir dieses, mein Kontoname und mein Passwort passten nicht zusammen.
Hat vielleicht noch jemand von euch das Problem?
Bzw. hat das Anmelden bei jemandem von euch geklappt?

*EDIT:*
@ coputertod:
Im ShowTime kannst du "Massencrashes", wenn man sie so nennen will, verursachen.


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Ja ich hatte dasselbe Problem, konnte mich auch nicht anmelden.


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Februar 2009)

Ich auch


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Wie kann man das Problem lösen?


----------



## boss3D (8. Februar 2009)

Ich zocke hier gerade die Demo zu Burnout Paradise und bin schon die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, wozu man im Konfigurations-Menü "Benutzerdefiniert" auswählen kann ...

Wenn ich das auswähle, erscheint kein weiterer Menü, wo ich selbst irgendwelche Regler verstellen kann. Sollte man da was machen können?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Kommt da gar nichts wenn du da rauf gehst?


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Februar 2009)

nein da kommt nichts das ist denke ich mal normal es ist ein fehler oder später mit einem patch kommt da noch was das bleibt abzuwarten


----------



## boss3D (8. Februar 2009)

Wie "Darkness08" schon sagte: Da kommt dann nichts mehr. Deswegen frage ich ja, aber wenn auch bei den anderen Leuten nichts kommt, mus ich mir wenigstens nichts denken ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## RomeoJ (8. Februar 2009)

Hey,

ich habe mir das auch gerade mal installiert. Und muss sagen, es ist nunja, von der Grafik her nichts chlecht. Ich muss mir erstmal die Tastenbelegung genau einstellen ein meinem Pad.

Zu der Konfiguration, find eich ziemlich umständlich, wegen F1 und F2 zu navigieren.

Ansonsten, verstehe ich nicht, das alle 60fps haben. Ich habe mit meiner HW auf 1920x1200 auf Hoch und max AA in der KOnfig des Spieles iund SSAO ein nur 30-32fps laut FRAPS

Läuft super flüssig aber schon merkwürdig, warum nur 30fps..

@boss3D

..wo ist denn dieses konfig-tool..???

EDIT://

hab es gefunden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Ansonsten, verstehe ich nicht, das alle 60fps haben. Ich habe mit meiner HW auf 1920x1200 auf Hoch und max AA in der KOnfig des Spieles iund SSAO ein nur 30-32fps laut FRAPS
> 
> Läuft super flüssig aber schon merkwürdig, warum nur 30fps..



Das lässt sich glaube ich ganz leicht erklären, je höher die Auflösung ist, desto geringer werden die fps zahlen oder?
Bei mir rennt´s mit 1680x1050, dann wundert´s nicht mehr oder?


----------



## RomeoJ (8. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Das lässt sich glaube ich ganz leicht erklären, je höher die Auflösung ist, desto geringer werden die fps zahlen oder?
> Bei mir rennt´s mit 1680x1050, dann wundert´s nicht mehr oder?



axxo..ohkai...dachte hast auch 1920 x 1200...


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Ich habe einen 22" TFT, leider nur mit 1680x1050, aber es reicht.


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Februar 2009)

Du hast ja auch SSAO an, wen ich das Anschalte läufts auch nicht mehr so flüssig, aber wirklich besser siehts nicht aus. Die Option Benutzerdeferiert ist, wenn man im Spiel selber noch SSAO an oder ausschaltet. Dann steht da automatisch das


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. Februar 2009)

Vllt. ist das Spiel nicht SLI optimiert,deswegen läuft deine GTX 295 genauso schnell wie ne normale GTX 260


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

@Romeo: Was hast du für einen Monitor, Röhre oder LCD/TFT?


----------



## RomeoJ (8. Februar 2009)

Hey,

@Nimbel

jepp..ich habe mal SSAO ausgeschaltet, jetzt habe ich konstant 60fps...was hat denn das zu bewirken, das SSAO..??

@msix38

Ich habe ein tft 1920x1200...nun funzt es..

ich denke das Spiel hat automatischen V-Sync drinne, und macht halt mehr wie 60fps, wegen 60Hz nicht mit.


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Guad


----------



## HardCore ForCes (8. Februar 2009)

hallo wollte mal was fragen ! ich kann burnout immer noch nicht online spielen nach 3 mal windows installieren 2 mal xp 1 win vista und nix geht habe mein spiel im mediamarkt gekauft. ich weiß auch das criterion serverprobleme haben soll aber wenn ich hier so rum lese dann kann der größte teil burnout online spielen! an meinen rechner liegt es schonmal nicht. nach dem einloggen kommt eine nachricht von wegen konnte keine verbindung zum server aufgebaut werden ! ich kriege so langsam eine hasslatte auf das spiel  mich interessiert noch was die es online spielen können habt ihr euer game bei gamesload gekauft oder wo ? bin langsam ratlos kann jedes andere game im internet spielen


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

HardCore ForCes schrieb:


> ich kann burnout immer noch nicht online spielen


Ich glaube da stehst du nicht alleine da.


----------



## Jasper (8. Februar 2009)

Könnt ihr mir mal sagen, warum da verdammt noch mal klassische Musik läuft?!
Und warum man die nicht weg kiregt? Ich hab 20 mal Num 0 gedrück und jedesmal kamm irgent eine Klassik-schxdfjklgh jkalsjg...
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich man Klassik.
ABER NICHT IN BOURNOUT!!!


Warum läuft da immer ein Countdown?


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

@Jasper: Bleib mal bitte sachlich


----------



## seiLaut (8. Februar 2009)

@die mit dem Konfig-Tool: Ingame gibts noch 1-2 mehr an Einstellungen, das wisst ihr oder?
@online Problem:
Ich kann online spielen, nachdem ich ein 2. Profil angelegt habe. Das klingt nun komisch, ist aber mein Ernst. 
Gut, vom 1. wusste ich auch nicht mehr meine Logindaten, da ich erstmal nur offline spielen wollte.. 

Ich würde mal schauen, ob ihr mit exakt den gleichen Daten ein neues Profil machen könnt, ich hab das Gefühl, anfangs hat der Server die nicht richtig gespeichert. Denn Online fahren schon einige...


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Mist will auch online fahren.


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Februar 2009)

das hatte ich auch mal ich glaube das ist in manchen regionen so du kannst das aber über das menü in den sound optiionen umstellen glaube ich musst du mal ne runde gucken. der Countdown ist dazu da um rekorde auf den einzelnen straßen zu brechen


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Wusste anfangs auch nicht wozu der Countdown gut ist. Welchen Sinn und Zweck er erfüllt.


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Februar 2009)

aber ich finde diese showtime die da kommt wirklich etwas hohl da fände ich den crashmodus besser. ist eigentlich schonmal jemand näher als 39 rennen an der Elite lizens ran?


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Dieses Showtime is totaler Mist, hätten die das anders machen sollen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. Februar 2009)

Was bringt der Showtime eigentlich?


----------



## seiLaut (8. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Mist will auch online fahren.


Ich hätte noch dazusagen sollen, dass es bei mir auch noch nicht reibungslos ist. Bekam innerhalb von 5 Minuten 3 disconnects, dann konnte ich 2 Rennen fahren. 
Aber ich hoffe, sie bekommens nächste Woche in den Griff.


----------



## HardCore ForCes (8. Februar 2009)

@ seilut ich habe ungefähr schon 8 accounts erstellt nix is mit online spaß xD bleibe bei dem ersten account den ich erstellt habe


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Was bringt der Showtime eigentlich?


Auf jeder Straße gibt es einen Showtime Rekord. Wenn du alle Showtime Rekorde gebrochen hast, gibt es glaube ich einen extra Wagen.

Showtime ist der Ersatz für die "Crash-Kreuzungen" der Vorgänger.


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Ich bekomme auch einen extra Wagen wenn ich eine Kiste in der freien Runde "Down Take".


----------



## Fighter3 (8. Februar 2009)

das spiel ist einfach nur geil....aber ich habe nur c-lizenz


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Wieviel fps hast du im Schnitt?


----------



## Jasper (8. Februar 2009)

Was bringen die Countdowns denn nun?


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Wieviel fps hast du im Schnitt?



lol ich las grade im "Schritt" 

war das ne allgemein frage dann hab ich 40 im "schnitt" 
ja das spiel ansich ist schon geil auser die paar kleinen sachen die das spiel wenn sie da gewesen wäre besser gemacht hätten kann man an diesen treath nicht eine umfrage hängen mit was wünscht ihr euch in Burnout Paradise?


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Haha, Durch*schritt* und Treath 

BTW: B2T


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Februar 2009)

lol also wenn unsere potenz bald in fps angegeben werden versuchen wir wahrscheinlich auch bald autos zu cracken und suchen uns Keys dafür ^^


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

B2T: Einer das Game schon durchgespielt? *fg*


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Februar 2009)

wie sieht das denn aus mit der umfrage? könnte man soetwas einrichten?


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

okay, wie soll die Umfrage aussehen?


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme auch einen extra Wagen wenn ich eine Kiste in der freien Runde "Down Take".


Freie Runde? Wenn du quasi "Freie Fahrt" machst, bekommst du die zuvor zum Takedown freigegeben Wagen, wenn du sie "demontierst".


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Gut umformuliert


----------



## Darkness08 (8. Februar 2009)

also eine umfrage in dem ramen was man in burnout paradise vermisst zb
Tacho 
Crashmodus 
und so weiter oder was einen stört zb fehlen des tachos oder der showtime modus oder soetwas aber man sollte mehrere sachen anhaken können.


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

Jup, Also das Tacho hätt ich auch gerne, weil ohne macht es irgendwie keinen spaß

Lg BamBuchi


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Ist sicherer mit als ohne?


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

Nein, dass nicht aber ich finds doof, dass ich nicht weiß wie viel ich drauf habe, komisch das die das nicht gemacht haben.. Soviel Arbeit wäre das doch nicht...

Schade.. naja egal, jetzt warte ich auf NFS Nitro 


MfG


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

NFS passt hier gar nicht rein


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Februar 2009)

Fand es zuerst auch etwas merkwürdig ohne Tacho, aber nach kurzer Eingewöhnugszeit ist vermisse ich ihn nicht mehr. Ist bei dem Spiel sowieso völlig belanglos zu sehen wie schnell man fährt, da es keine festgelegten Strecken geht, das Fahrverhalten nicht realistisch ist und es keine lizensierten Wagen gibt. Man fährt eben bei Burnout nach Gefühl, auch wenn (wie bei den Vorgmängern) man einen Tacho hat.


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Man braucht den Tacho nicht wirklich, wie gesagt man fährt ja nach Gefühl. Ohne Tacho fährt´s sich sogar besser, muss man dann nicht immer raufstarren. So kommt man nur "behindert" an´s Ziel.


----------



## SLIKX (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo wie spiele ich denn Burning Route Autos frei hab ne A-Lizenz aber noch kein BR-Auto,thx


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (9. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Jup, Also das Tacho hätt ich auch gerne, weil ohne macht es irgendwie keinen spaß
> 
> Lg BamBuchi


 Das klappt mit Tacho bei dem Spiel sowieso nicht, versuch mal mitzuzählen wieviele Gänge deine Kiste hat.......


----------



## seiLaut (9. Februar 2009)

Basti0708 schrieb:


> Hallo wie spiele ich denn Burning Route Autos frei hab ne A-Lizenz aber noch kein BR-Auto,thx


Zu jedem normalen Auto gibts 1 Burning Route. Wenn du eins fährst, dann schau mal nach einem braun-weißem Stern auf der Minimap. Der zeigt dir die BR für deine momentanes Auto an.

Ein Tacho ist Quatsch oder wie lahm fahrt ihr, dass ihr darauf schauen könnt?


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Immer mit Full_Nitro_Speed.


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Februar 2009)

Moinsen,

also für mich als New-be in diesem Spiel, liegt die Karte echt unpraktisch..wie kann man eine Karte rechts unten in die Ecke setzen...

Oder kann man sie vielleicht wo anders hinpacken und vergrössern..??


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Moinsen
Nein, die Karte bleibt da wo sie ist. Das lässt sich nicht ändern.


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Februar 2009)

naja...schade...dann muss ich mich dran gewöhnen..


----------



## seiLaut (9. Februar 2009)

Man braucht nur Kompass und Blinkeranzeiger. Jedenfalls im Rennen.
Die Blinkeranzeige habe ich aber selbst erst gestern entdeckt, achtet mal auf die Namensschilder für die Straßen, wenn ihr abbiegen müsst. 

Sehr hilfreich, davor bin ich auch immer anhand der Karte gefahren.. unmöglich.


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Aber wenn du auf die Blinker schaust, kannst du dann meist nicht mehr woanders schauen. Also auf die Blinker entweder achten oder auf den Kompass.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Februar 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> Man braucht nur Kompass und Blinkeranzeiger. Jedenfalls im Rennen.
> Die Blinkeranzeige habe ich aber selbst erst gestern entdeckt, achtet mal auf die Namensschilder für die Straßen, wenn ihr abbiegen müsst.
> 
> Sehr hilfreich, davor bin ich auch immer anhand der Karte gefahren.. unmöglich.




Ohja, die hab ich auch nicht beim ersten mal gesehen 

Der wagen blinkt aber auch. Da musst du mal drauf achten^^


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Februar 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> Man braucht nur Kompass und Blinkeranzeiger. Jedenfalls im Rennen.
> Die Blinkeranzeige habe ich aber selbst erst gestern entdeckt, achtet mal auf die Namensschilder für die Straßen, wenn ihr abbiegen müsst.
> 
> Sehr hilfreich, davor bin ich auch immer anhand der Karte gefahren.. unmöglich.



Blinker...?? Kannst mal screen machen bitte, wie das aussieht...??

Mit der Karte zu fahren ist es echt heavy..


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Das sind diese Strassenschilder, die werden dann an jeder grossen Kreuzung angeblinkt, der sagt Dir dann, wo du am besten abbiegen sollst.


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Macht mal Screens..brauche Futter für den Thread.


----------



## seiLaut (9. Februar 2009)

Oben ist der Kompass, wenn du links musst, ist links ein grünes Schild mit weißer Umrandung, wenn du rechts musst, ist dort eins.
Darin steht der Name der neuen Straße. 
Schau einfach mal darauf, du wirst es dann sehen. Screenshots gehen erst heute abend.
@D!str(+)yer: Ich gehöre zu den kranken Menschen, die ohne sichtbares Auto fahren.


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Februar 2009)

Ohhkai..werde ich nachher mal testen...ich muss auch leider noch bis 16:00uhr dienen und habe dann erst Dienstschluss...


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Am besten Ihr hängt dann an, mit welchen Settings Ihr zockt, welche Bildschirmauflösung und wieviel fps im Schnitt habt.
Also z.B.: Alles auf High Settings, 1680x1050, fps: 60


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. Februar 2009)

Das mit dem Blinken am Auto finde ich echt genial gelöst, passt sehr gut ins Spiel, aber ich benutze nicht immer die Blinker, ich fahre meinen Eigenen Weg, der ist meist auch schneller. Denn der "Blinker" berechnet ja die kürzeste Strecke anhand der Kilometer, und nicht wie leicht sie zu fahren ist. Tacho finde ich brauch man nicht


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Das mit dem Blinken am Auto finde ich echt genial gelöst, passt sehr gut ins Spiel, aber ich benutze nicht immer die Blinker, ich fahre meinen Eigenen Weg, der ist meist auch schneller.[...]


Dazu musst du die Karte ja richtig gut im Kopf haben.


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Wenn man das Spiel länger gespielt hat, sollte man die Karte mit der Zeit schon im Kopf haben.


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. Februar 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Dazu musst du die Karte ja richtig gut im Kopf haben.



Im Kopf nicht, aber ich fahre halt nicht genau den Weg, den mir das Spiel empfiehlt


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Na klar, es gibt "Schleichwege", immer dort, wo die gelben Markierungen sind.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Februar 2009)

Ja gut, diese kleinen Abkürzungen oder Nebenwege nutze ich auch, aber bei richtigen Kreuzungen gibt es oftmals nur einen Weg um zu gewinnen.

Ich hab über 30 Stunden auf der PS3 gespielt und es fällt mir immer noch sehr schwer einen alternativen Weg zu finden, der auch schneller ist.


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Am besten ist aber immer noch der Kompass...irgendwie muss man aber die Sachen miteinander kombinieren, einen Kompromiss zwischen Kompass und Strassenblinker um zum Schluss die bestmöglichste Zeit einzufahren.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich richte mich soweit es möglich ist immer nach dem Blinker und nutze den Kompass eher, wenn ich mich verfahren hab. Denn der Kompass zeigt ja nur den direkten Weg, den man aber nicht immer fahren kann/ sollte.


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Klappt mittlerweile bei Euch der online Modus?


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

BeetleatWar1977 schrieb:


> Das klappt mit Tacho bei dem Spiel sowieso nicht, versuch mal mitzuzählen wieviele Gänge deine Kiste hat.......




Stimmt  

Naja, hät mir bisschen mehr gewünscht aber egal..

Oder ich finde einfach nicht die guten Plätze zum abheben


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Februar 2009)

das ja mal richtig genial mit den Blinkern udn den blinkenden Strassenschildern...


Und eine coole Reklame habe ich gefunden...*lool*

Wer weiss wo die ist.....?? *fg

..oder besser, ob es da svom Asus P6T auch gibt...??


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

53 fps haste? Ist dieser Framewert konstant?


----------



## computertod (9. Februar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Und eine coole Reklame habe ich gefunden...*lool*
> 
> Wer weiss wo die ist.....?? *fg



die hab ich auch schon gefunden, aufm weg zum Observatorium, is von EVGA für den i7


----------



## seiLaut (9. Februar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Und eine coole Reklame habe ich gefunden...*lool*


Ich kenne mind. 6 ingame Werbungen. Die EVGA Werbung gibts mehr als 1 mal.

Dachte erst: "hey, ne Burger King Verarsche" .. bis ich merkte, dass es keine ist.  (das Schild sieht man, wenn man die Straße oben vom Berg runterfährt. An einem Parktplatz..)


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> 53 fps haste? Ist dieser Framewert konstant?



nee..ich habe 60fps in den Games...aber Fraps macht immer nur 53fps auf den Screens... 


Schaden über *200k $*..

Mehr asl 6 Ingame Reklame, da werde ich mal meine Augen aufhalten..


@seiLaut...hast 100x Gummiebärchen deLuxe gerade gewonnen, wenn du weisst wo du bist, kannst du hin wo du willst..


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Komisch bei mir macht er 60 fps auf den Screens, wie kommt das?


----------



## Darkness08 (9. Februar 2009)

ich denke mal das er dann sehr nahe an den 60 frames drann ist und du vielleicht in wirklichkeit 80 fps hast und er vielleicht 63 fps und wenn fraps einen screen macht muss für eine sekunde mehr berechnet werden und deswegen merkt man dann den unterschied wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## seiLaut (9. Februar 2009)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> Mehr asl 6 Ingame Reklame, da werde ich mal meine Augen aufhalten..


Ein Tipp: Beim Showtime Event kann man auch was in der Richtung entdecken..


----------



## RomeoJ (9. Februar 2009)

Darkness08 schrieb:


> ich denke mal das er dann sehr nahe an den 60 frames drann ist und du vielleicht in wirklichkeit 80 fps hast und er vielleicht 63 fps und wenn fraps einen screen macht muss für eine sekunde mehr berechnet werden und deswegen merkt man dann den unterschied wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.



Nunja, kein Plan..ob es daran liegt..ich kann ja mal mit einem Fotoaparat den screen machen,d anns iehst da sich 60fps habe...lool..

Nee, könnte aber gut seind eine Theorie..

Bei manchen zeigt er die auch an..nunja, vielleicht liegt es ja an Fraps...


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

Wo gibts den im Game gute Schanzen?

Lg BamBuchi


----------



## msix38 (9. Februar 2009)

Jo, da sehe ich die 60 fps.


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Februar 2009)

Die fetteste (und sehr schwierige) Sprungcombo lässt sich wohl beim Observatory machen. Dort kann man quasi direkt den Berg runterspringen und die Serpentinen Straße abkürzen.


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

KK, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren, danke


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. Februar 2009)

Fahr doch einfach nen bischen rum und halte die Augen offen. Eigentlich sieht man die relativ leicht


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

Ja, aber iwie komm ich mir vor als ob ich nur im Kreis fahren würde 
Und der Wagen ist leider viel zu langsam =( .


MfG BamBuchi


----------



## push@max (9. Februar 2009)

Wie würdet ihr jetzt die Grafik einschätzen...gut oder eher schlecht?


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. Februar 2009)

Ich finde das spiel ist technisch gut,also ich finde die grafik gut,gerade weil man das game auch mit low -ed Hardware auf höchsten settings zocken kann


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

also eig. ganz akzeptabel...

Würde ich nur bessere Schnazen finden wärs bestimmt gut 

Lg


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Februar 2009)

Das Spiel läuft auf dem PC ausgesprochen rund, trotz der großen Spielwelt und des Verkehrs. Die Grafik ist nicht der Überflieger wie bei Crysis, aber sehr stimmig. Die Sichtweite ist sehr hoch, verwöhnte PC Spieler könnten in der Entfernung aber ein paar Details vermissen. Was das Schadensmodell angeht hat man so etwas auf dem PC noch nicht gesehen. Nichtmal Flatout 2 bietet dermaßen schöne Totalschäden.


----------



## seiLaut (9. Februar 2009)

ingame max ohne SSAO, mit AAA, Auflösung steht bei den Bildern
Müssten so 60 FPS sein, selten mal darunter. 

Übrigens zeigt das eine Bild, wie man bildschön einparkt.


----------



## Darkness08 (9. Februar 2009)

hat denn schon jemand die elite lizens? und wenn nein wie weit seid ihr davon noch weg? und kommen noch so ultra autos also so richtige über rennwagen?


----------



## BamBuchi (9. Februar 2009)

Habt ihr das Game oder ist das auch auf der Demo drauf? 
Weil ich paar Minuten da rum Fahre und dann haben Demo fertig


----------



## Jasper (9. Februar 2009)

Kann man auf der Karte Ziele makieren, wie in GTA?


----------



## Darkness08 (9. Februar 2009)

nein soweit ich weiß leider nicht das find ich sehr schade


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Darkness08 schrieb:


> hat denn schon jemand die elite lizens? und wenn nein wie weit seid ihr davon noch weg? und kommen noch so ultra autos also so richtige über rennwagen?



Wie gesagt, ich bin bei der B-Lizenz. Wie weit ist es noch bis zur Elite?
@Bambuchi: Kaufe Dir doch das Game


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr jetzt die Grafik einschätzen...gut oder eher schlecht?


Sahnig


seiLaut schrieb:


> Übrigens zeigt das eine Bild, wie man bildschön einparkt.


Bildschön ist anders


Darkness08 schrieb:


> hat denn schon jemand die elite lizens? und wenn nein wie weit seid ihr davon noch weg? und kommen noch so ultra autos also so richtige über rennwagen?


Ich glaube, so weit ist noch niemand@Elite Lizenz. Also, die Elite-Lizenz müsste doch nach der A-Lizenz kommen oder?
Die Ultra Autos und Überflieger kommen bestimmt erst mit der Elite Lizenz.


----------



## DestroyER (10. Februar 2009)

Moinz ich zocke auch das Game und es ist saugeil. Wo seid Ihr grade bei welcher Lizenz? Ich bin bald bei A. Das Game rockt aber. Besonders bei High Settings.


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

DestroyER schrieb:


> Das Game rockt aber. Besonders bei High Settings.



Gibs bei Dir Mikroruckler?


----------



## seiLaut (10. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich bin bei der B-Lizenz. Wie weit ist es noch bis zur Elite?


Die A Lizenz braucht 40 Siege. Danach soll laut Atomica die Burnout Lizenz kommen. 
Wobei ich bei der A noch 39 Siege brauche.. bin da erst gestern hingekommen.


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Boah, dann habe ich ja noch eine Weile zu fighten


----------



## HardCore ForCes (10. Februar 2009)

habe mal criterion angeschrieben wegen meinen online problem kam nicht wirklich eine antwort die hatten keine zeit sich meine mail durch zu lesen dann habe ich nen link gekriegt criteriongames.com/bugzilla toll hat mir auch nicht wirklich mehr geholfen habe auch da mein problem beschrieben ! kann man das spiel eigentlich zurück bringen und sein geld wieder verlangen ?


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Februar 2009)

@misx38 :
Hast du das Spiel schon gekauft oder hast du noch die Demo?


Lg


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Februar 2009)

Ich bin bei der A Lizens und brauche nur noch 12 Sieger für die Aufwertung


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Februar 2009)

Ich kappiers nicht! 
Zockt ihr das alle auf der Demo mit dieser Lizens?
Ist das mit dieser Lizens auf der Demo !?!
Oder habt ihr das Game schon gekauft?


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Februar 2009)

Ich habe die Vollversion, ich spiele doch nicht die ganze Zeit diese Demo


----------



## seiLaut (10. Februar 2009)

@HardCore ForCes: Ja, aber ich würde noch warten. Es ist das erste PC Spiel für Criterion.. 
Da scheinen aber auch einige geschlafen zu haben, denn man kann sich per http nur die Stats von PS3 und XBOX360 abrufen, von PC Konten noch nicht.
@BamBuchi: Die Demo ist ja nur zum Testen, da kommt man sicher nicht soweit. Sind ja nur 30 Minuten..


----------



## Darkness08 (10. Februar 2009)

also ich brauche noch meine 39 Siege zur elite lizens und danach kommt noch die ich glaub paradise lizens und dann wars das mit lizensen aber naja erstmal dahin kommen ne jungs


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Februar 2009)

Gut, die 40 Spare ich mir lieber 
Warte dann auf die neuen NFS Teile.
Burnout Paradise ist nicht schelcht, aber beeindruckt mich nicht so sehr, dass ich es unbedingt haben muss.

MfG BamBuchi


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> @misx38 :
> Hast du das Spiel schon gekauft oder hast du noch die Demo?


Die DEMO hab ich schon meilenweit hinter mich gebracht.


Nimbel schrieb:


> Ich bin bei der A Lizens und brauche nur noch 12 Sieger für die Aufwertung


Dann gehts los mit der ELITE, Hut ab


BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ich kappiers nicht!
> Zockt ihr das alle auf der Demo mit dieser Lizens?
> Ist das mit dieser Lizens auf der Demo !?!
> Oder habt ihr das Game schon gekauft?


Schooon gekauft!!


Nimbel schrieb:


> Ich habe die Vollversion, ich spiele doch nicht die ganze Zeit diese Demo


Genau so siehts aus!!


Darkness08 schrieb:


> also ich brauche noch meine 39 Siege zur elite lizens und danach kommt noch die ich glaub paradise lizens und dann wars das mit lizensen aber naja erstmal dahin kommen ne jungs


Ja ist nicht so einfach, mit der Zeit wird´s ja immer schwieriger.


BamBuchi schrieb:


> Gut, die 40 Spare ich mir lieber
> Warte dann auf die neuen NFS Teile.
> Burnout Paradise ist nicht schelcht, aber beeindruckt mich nicht so sehr, dass ich es unbedingt haben muss.


Geschmackssache Bambuchi.


----------



## seiLaut (10. Februar 2009)

ENB Series Mod: Heute Download freigegeben.
ENB Series Screenshots (Galerie zur Mod)

ohne Mod:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit Mod:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Downlaod:
http://boris-vorontsov.narod.ru/enbseries_burnparadise_v0075a.zip


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Februar 2009)

Ohne ist es besser, alleine schon wegen dieser übetriebenen Unschärfe selbst wenn man nicht fährt


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Finde es mit MOD iwie unscharf...kann das sein aber auf der anderen Seite wiederum sieht das Bild mit MOD lebensechter aus. Hmmm


----------



## seiLaut (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hoffe ja, dass er das blurren rausnimmt. Ist ja erst eine recht frühe Version..


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Februar 2009)

ich bin gerade bei der b-lizenz...noch 20 siege....


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Februar 2009)

Die A Lizens macht voll Laune, endlich sind die Rennen anspruchsvoller geworden


----------



## Darkness08 (10. Februar 2009)

wie sieht das bei der MOD denn mit den fps aus? hat das schonmal jemand getestet?


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Musst du seiLaut fragen, der hat den MOD. Oder einfach mal selber ausprobieren.


----------



## Darkness08 (10. Februar 2009)

fährt eigentlich irgendjemand den mopped Modus? also mit motorrädern?


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Die Dinger sind sowas von schnell, dass du schnell die Traktion und die Kontrolle über das Fahrzeug verlierst. Schon extrem krass.


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

In welchen Ordner muss ich die "enbseries_burnparadise_v0075a" datei kopieren?
Bei mir ist kein system, bin oder bin32 Ordner.


----------



## Darkness08 (10. Februar 2009)

hast du versteckte datein eingestellt das du die siehst? vielleicht ist der ordner ja unter c in einem andren verzeichniss?


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich guck mal..
Edit: Ich habe in den EA Ordner kopiert. mal gucken ob es startet.


----------



## Darkness08 (10. Februar 2009)

dann sag mir auch mal wie sich das mit den fps verhält und ob man das spiel dann noch gut spielen kann


----------



## seiLaut (10. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Musst du seiLaut fragen, der hat den MOD. Oder einfach mal selber ausprobieren.


Nein, hab ich noch nicht. Wäre schön, wenn ich schon Feierabend hätte..
Die Bilder sind von der Homepage des Modders.

Edit: Die Installation: Extract files from archive in to the game directory or where game execution file exist (.exe). For some games it is in the directories named system, bin, bin32. Warning, some games needs root game directory for mod even if .exe file is not there.
Da ich glaube, dass eine Datei überschrieben wird, sollte man die sichern. Kann mich aber auch täuschen, wie gesagt, kann es erst später mir anschauen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Februar 2009)

So Jungs, es ist geschafft:

*Ich habe die Burnout Lizens!!!

*Es kamen die Credits, und die nervige Frauenstimme meinte, dass ich noch die Elite-Burnout-Lizens erreichen kann. Was ich dafür tun muss? ALLE Rennen beenden, sind ja nur noch *105!*


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Also noch 17 Siege bis zu A-Lizenz, zum MOD...meiner meinung nach ist die Grafik mit MOD geschmeidieger als ohne...danke an seiLaut 

So mehr als ein Bild hab ich erstmal nicht.

@Nimbel: Es ist schön und gut, dass du schon so weit bist, aber könntest du das bitte für Dich behalten und uns die Überraschung nicht nehmen. Wo bleibt da der Spassfaktor bzw. Überraschungsfaktor wenn man schon vorher alles weiss?!

Edit: So hab dann doch nochmal ein Bilder kleiner machen können.

Edit: Die Bilder kommen hinterher...bin jetzt nicht am neuen Rechner.
Das System hat wohl meine Bilder verschluckt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Game bewegte sich im Bereich zwischen 45-60 fps. Siehe Bilder!!!

Schaut Euch die Bilder mal genau an, ich finde der Raucheffekte richtig realitätsnah. Super geschmeidig.


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Februar 2009)

Was ist daran so schlimm, dass ich sage, dass dann die credits kommen und man noch alle rennen beenden muss, war doch von vornerein klar, denn endgegner gibts ja nicht


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Was ist daran so schlimm, dass ich sage, dass dann die credits kommen und man noch alle rennen beenden muss, war doch von vornerein klar, denn endgegner gibts ja nicht



Alles in Ordnung. Nur sag´nicht, wieviel Rennen es noch gibt..das will ich nicht wissen, es soll eine Überraschung bleiben. Sonst zähle ich die Rennen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Februar 2009)

Naja, alle die es dann noch gibt, also die man selber noch nicht hat


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Ich meine die, die in der nächsten Lizenz kommen..


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Februar 2009)

Da steht doch immer, wieviele Rennsiege du für die nächste Aufwertung bekommst wenn du ein Rennen gewinnst


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Stimmt völlig, ich habe was verwechselt..sorry


----------



## Darkness08 (10. Februar 2009)

welche graka hast du denn wenn du zwischen 45-60 fps hast?


----------



## Speedi (10. Februar 2009)

Also um kurz zusammenzufassen, was den Online-Modus angeht:
Anscheinend sind die Server für den Online-Modus noch nicht online, oder das Spiel hat noch nen Bug (könnte ja sein, ist ja noch nicht lange draußen).
Criterion Games kann/will aber anscheinend auch noch nichts genaueres über das Problem sagen...

Ist das soweit richtig?

-------------------------

Ich bin übrigens "noch" in der B-Lizens, weil ich auch gerne mit den Motorrädern rumfahre.
Hab bei der Bike-Lizens jetzt 75 % abgeschlossen!  
Ich finde vor allem die Stoßstangenansicht der Bikes gut, weil sich der Bildausschnitt so neigt beim lenken.

Zur Mod (MOD kommt nämlich von *MOD*ifikation und es heißt ja *DIE* Modifikation!):
Ich finde das Spiel wirkt unscharf und genauso wie ber der HD-MOD zu NFS Undercover wird auch Burnout der "Glanz" genommen, also die Farben sind nichtmehr so schön.


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Darkness08 (10. Februar 2009)

kommen denn dann noch so super ultra maschinen bei der mopped serie? weil die erste rennmaschine geht ja schon ziemlich ab


----------



## Speedi (10. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe ein paar Rennen gefahren und bisher 2 Bikes.
Es soll aber insgesamt 4 geben, das dritte bekomme ich bestimmt jetzt bald...
bzw. eigentlich mag ich das zweite am liebsten.
Kann sein, dass ich das 3. schon habe, das interessiert mich gar nicht so^^  
Ich hab nämlich heute nur mit den Autos gespielt, damit ich mal weiterkomme in der "echten" Lizenz.

Naja, aber auf jeden Fall kommen insgesamt 4 Bikes!  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Darkness08 (10. Februar 2009)

achso und wenn du schon bei 75% bist dann ist der mopped modus ja nicht wirklich lang oder?


----------



## computertod (10. Februar 2009)

ab wann kann man eingentlich die Motorräder fahren?


----------



## Fighter3 (10. Februar 2009)

von Anfang an--


----------



## seiLaut (10. Februar 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Also um kurz zusammenzufassen, was den Online-Modus angeht:
> Anscheinend sind die Server für den Online-Modus noch nicht online, oder das Spiel hat noch nen Bug (könnte ja sein, ist ja noch nicht lange draußen).


Nein, der Server (mehr als einer kann das nicht sein) läuft, aber ist total überlastet oder von Zeit zu Zeit unereichbar.
Die Webseite ist auch noch nicht auf den PC umgestellt. Es wird die PC Version zwar dort beworben, aber man kann sich nicht dort mit den Daten des PCs einloggen.
http://criteriongames.com/burnout/paradise/myparadise/

"Helping Us Help You" - Paradise Online Connection Help - Electronic Arts UK Community 
Ist die erste Reaktion gewesen, ich bin gespannt, was sich da noch ergibt. 
Ich meine, bei mir gehts, ich hab nur disconnects, teilweise kurz nachdem ein Rennen gestartet wurde.


----------



## czyk0ne (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute !!!

Sehen bei euch die Texturen auf den autos auch so matsche aus ??!!!

http://white6n.wh.ohost.de/burnoutpics/BurnoutParadise 2009-02-11 19-14-44-82.jpg

http://white6n.wh.ohost.de/burnoutpics/BurnoutParadise 2009-02-11 19-18-38-57.jpg

http://white6n.wh.ohost.de/burnoutpics/BurnoutParadise 2009-02-11 19-19-07-67.jpg

Mein System:
C2D E8500 @3.80 GHz
3,5GB Ram
ATI 4870

Treiber defaults 8.12
In Game "HOCH"

Demo per gekaufter Lizenz umgewandelt
.....

Weiss jmd warum das so aussieht ??? Die PS3 kann mehr  !!!!
Danke


----------



## Darkness08 (10. Februar 2009)

hast du zufällig den effeckt SSAO an?


----------



## czyk0ne (10. Februar 2009)

ob SSAO an oder aus bringt keinen Unterschied


----------



## czyk0ne (10. Februar 2009)

allet kla

lag wohl am DX9

Aktuelles DX9 von MS geholt und Treiber auf ATI Treiber auf 9.1 upgedatet

sieht nu so aus

http://white6n.wh.ohost.de/burnoutpics/BurnoutParadise 2009-02-11 20-28-38-14.jpg

OK meine Frage hat sich gelöst


----------



## Darkness08 (10. Februar 2009)

also bei mir aufjedenfall zumindest wenn du nachts spielst da sieht es einfach nut grottig aus


----------



## czyk0ne (10. Februar 2009)

seltsamerweise wird die leistung spürbar schlechter wenn ich SSAO an mache....

ich gehe im Ati treiber auf Defaults und mache im Spiel sogar das FSAA aus
Mit eingeschaltetem SSAO sind das dann keine Flüssigen Szenen mehr

Leider geht mein FRAPS nicht - es zeigt mir in Burnout nich die FPS


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Darkness08 schrieb:


> welche graka hast du denn wenn du zwischen 45-60 fps hast?



Ne stinknormale GTX 260 "Black Edition". Welche hast du?


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Darkness08 schrieb:


> also bei mir aufjedenfall zumindest wenn du nachts spielst da sieht es einfach nut grottig aus


Poste mal wie grottig es aussieht!!


czyk0ne schrieb:


> seltsamerweise wird die leistung spürbar schlechter wenn ich SSAO an mache....


Das ist normal glaube ich.


> ich gehe im Ati treiber auf Defaults und mache im Spiel sogar das FSAA aus
> Mit eingeschaltetem SSAO sind das dann keine Flüssigen Szenen mehr


Wo hast du dieses Feature aktiviert?


> Leider geht mein FRAPS nicht - es zeigt mir in Burnout nich die FPS


Installiere es nochmal und überprüfe es nochmal. Es muss gehen.


----------



## Darkness08 (10. Februar 2009)

ne 4850 die von haus aus nen bisschen mehr Gpu tackt hat 665 Mhz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> ab wann kann man eingentlich die Motorräder fahren?



Ich habe aufm Schrottplatz schon eine Maschnie stehen.


----------



## Darkness08 (10. Februar 2009)

oder man muss im spiel F10 drücken damit fraps den Frames counter aktiviert


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Darkness08 schrieb:


> oder man muss im spiel F10 drücken damit fraps den Frames counter aktiviert



Muss man nicht..bei mir startet FRAPS sobald ich das Game starte. Die "F10" Taste ist für Screenshots gedacht. Du musst aber FRAPS vorher natürlich schon gestartet haben.
Also starte zuerst FRAPS und dann das Game.


----------



## Darkness08 (10. Februar 2009)

oben habe ich gepostet wie das spiel bei mir nachts mit SSAO aussieht


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Darkness08 schrieb:


> oben habe ich gepostet wie das spiel bei mir nachts mit SSAO aussieht



Starte mal FRAPS und aktiviere SSAO, will sehen wieviel fps du hast.


----------



## Darkness08 (10. Februar 2009)

so um die 30 habe ich dann manchmal kommt auch nen kleiner ruckler bei raus


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Klappt´s mit FRAPS mittlerweile?


----------



## Jasper (10. Februar 2009)

Ich hab den ENB Series Mod aufprobiert und bei mir geht er nicht! Bei Starten des Spiel kommt nach dem Serverladen ein Schwarzer Bildschirm...


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Sorry,ENB?


----------



## czyk0ne (10. Februar 2009)

ok fraps geht doch....

meine einstellungen ATI Defaults
in game alles auf höchste stufe inkl. 8x FSAA

ohne SSAO 57-60 fps

mit SSAO 34-38 fps

Restliche Einstellungen auf Höchste stufe


Man sieht schön den Unterschied was SSAO macht - ob das 30fps wert sind :-\


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

czyk0ne schrieb:


> Hallo Leute !!!
> 
> Sehen bei euch die Texturen auf den autos auch so matsche aus ??!!!
> 
> ...




Ganz schön eckig die Grafik..


----------



## czyk0ne (10. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Ganz schön eckig die Grafik..



naja hatte sich ja schon erledigt nun habe ich saubere schöne texturen


----------



## BamBuchi (10. Februar 2009)

Woran lag es?


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

okay und was hast du eingestellt?


----------



## czyk0ne (10. Februar 2009)

czyk0ne schrieb:


> allet kla
> 
> lag wohl am DX9
> 
> ...



war schon weiter oben beschrieben


----------



## czyk0ne (10. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> okay und was hast du eingestellt?



wo habe ich was eingestellt ?!
Fraps ?
Game ?
ATI Treiber ?

Etwas genauer bitte


----------



## Darkness08 (10. Februar 2009)

er hat DX9 geupdatet und und Den Catalyst 9.1 draufgezogen


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

ahjo okay..


----------



## Jasper (10. Februar 2009)

Hat einer von euch auch ma den neuen ENBSeries mod getestet?


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

ENB was?


----------



## Jasper (10. Februar 2009)

Das ist ein Mod der die Grafik in Spielen verbessert... oder verbessern soll. Das gibts auch für GTA SA, Half Life 2 und mehr.

ENB Series Screenshots


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

jo, den ENB Mod habe ich bei mir raufgemacht. Die Grafik ist sahnig und geschmeidig danach. Sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. Februar 2009)

Hab jtz mal meine 8600 GTS gebencht und ich muss sagen,sie hat fast so hohe Werte wie meine HD 4870,allerdings ohne hohe schatten details und nur 4 AA ,trotzdem ist das Spiel mit ihr unspielbar


----------



## msix38 (10. Februar 2009)

Can you make some Screns???


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. Februar 2009)

Wozu,ich meinte unspielbar wegen den extremen FPS schwankungen,denn wenn ich z.B im Westen bin und kaum Verkehr ist habe ich bis zu 60 FPS im dichten Verkehr oder in der stadt sinken die aber teilweise auf 8-15 FPS ab,das is nervig


----------



## seiLaut (11. Februar 2009)

Hab den Mod auch inzwischen mal getestet. Doch ich bin wohl zu empfindlich dafür. Im Menü wird man angestrahlt, im Spiel ists unschärfter und flimmerte subjektiv mehr. 
Wobei ich das nochmal in einer Rennsituation testen muss, mit Tunnelblick sieht die Welt anders aus


----------



## msix38 (11. Februar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Wozu,ich meinte unspielbar wegen den extremen FPS schwankungen,denn wenn ich z.B im Westen bin und kaum Verkehr ist habe ich bis zu 60 FPS im dichten Verkehr oder in der stadt sinken die aber teilweise auf 8-15 FPS ab,das is nervig


Dieses Phenomen habe ich bei *"NFS UC"*, jedoch nicht bei BP.


seiLaut schrieb:


> Hab den Mod auch inzwischen mal getestet. Doch ich bin wohl zu empfindlich dafür.


Ich glaube auch..


----------



## msix38 (11. Februar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Hab jtz mal meine 8600 GTS gebencht und ich muss sagen,sie hat fast so hohe Werte wie meine HD 4870,allerdings ohne hohe schatten details und nur 4 AA ,trotzdem ist das Spiel mit ihr unspielbar



Wieviele fps hast du denn mit der HD4780 bei aktiviertem SOAA?


----------



## HardCore ForCes (11. Februar 2009)

kann jetzt online spielen geil


----------



## msix38 (11. Februar 2009)

Funktioneren die Server endlich?


----------



## Tobio89 (11. Februar 2009)

jap, vor 5 minuten gingen sie!


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Februar 2009)

Na dann heute mal ausprobieren


----------



## Jasper (11. Februar 2009)

Ist der Online Modus dieser Party-Modous? Oder wie kommt man in den MP?


----------



## msix38 (11. Februar 2009)

Boah, dann freue ich mich schon drauf. Iwie bekomme ich das mit dem Ausfüllen des EA-Online Kontos nicht gebacken. Der sagt Passwort stimmt mit dem Usernamen nicht überein. Schwachsinn.


----------



## HardCore ForCes (11. Februar 2009)

must glaube ich zahlen im namen haben oder so mit binde strich hat es bei mir auch net hin gehaun konnte mein ersten namen auch net nehmen


----------



## Speedi (11. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Boah, dann freue ich mich schon drauf. Iwie bekomme ich das mit dem Ausfüllen des EA-Online Kontos nicht gebacken. Der sagt Passwort stimmt mit dem Usernamen nicht überein. Schwachsinn.



Dasselbe Problem (oder wie man es nennen will) habe ich auch...
Er nimmt einfach meinen Namen nicht an, bzw. gibt mit ebenfalls die Meldung, dass der Kontoname und das Passwort nicht zusammenpassen.
Naja, bleibt abzuwarten, ob von Criterion Games noch was kommt...


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Februar 2009)

Genau das Problem habe ich auch. Habe übrigens gerade mein drittes Motorrad bekommen, als ich 50% hatte. Und jetzt sind es nur noch 99 Siege, bis zur Elite-Lizens


----------



## msix38 (11. Februar 2009)

Tobio89 schrieb:


> jap, vor 5 minuten gingen sie!


D.h. jetzt gehen sie wieder nicht mehr oder was?


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Wieviele fps hast du denn mit der HD4780 bei aktiviertem SOAA?




Sry,hab mich verschrieben ,meinte 4670,hab keine 4870

Bei meiner 8600 GTS 11 FPS,bei meiner HD 4670 irgendwas um die 20,manchmal warens auch nur 15 o-O´,dafür aber auch mal über 30


----------



## msix38 (11. Februar 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Sry,hab mich verschrieben ,meinte 4670,hab keine 4870



aso


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Februar 2009)

Aber hättest bestimmt gerne eine


----------



## czyk0ne (11. Februar 2009)

ich hoffe doch mal das die irgendwie PS3 und PC zusammen auf einen Server bringen können....

wäre nice mit ein paar leuten von der ps3 zusammen zu zocken....

Meint Ihr das der SSAO noch gefixt wird - ich habe mit SSAO über 37FPS
"ansich flüßig" jedoch merkt man den unterschied zu ohne SSAO


im pcgh bench machen beide karten bei SSAO und 1680x1050 inkl. 4xMSAA etwas schlapp


----------



## seiLaut (11. Februar 2009)

Jasper schrieb:


> Ist der Online Modus dieser Party-Modous? Oder wie kommt man in den MP?


Nein, ist nicht der Party Modus. Der Party Modus ist Hotseat, also wenn du mit Freunden an deinem Rechner spielen willst. 
In den MP kommst du, wenn du ingame gehst und dann ins Menü. 2 mal F1 und du bist im Online Bereich. Unten kannst du dann bei Ranglisten-Spiel in Rennen joinen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Aber hättest bestimmt gerne eine





Ich weiß ,dass klingt abstrakt,aber nein!
Meine Mutter bringt mich jtz schon fast wegen der Stromkosten fürn PC um,bei ner HD 4870 wäre ich dann tot


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Februar 2009)

Ich finde SSAO irgendwie überflüssig. Zieht massig Leistung, ich sehe keinen Unterschied. Den Unterschied soll man ja angeblich auch nur sehen, wenn der Wagen steht oder Langsam fährt und nicht beim Fahren also ist das doch eh überflüssig.

EDIT: Misst sie etwa den Stromverbrauch von deinem PC oder wie?


----------



## czyk0ne (11. Februar 2009)

Auf Seite 31 hatte ich ein Vergleich gepostet.....

Stimmt schon wenn man mit vollspeed durch die Straßen ballert
siehste von den "anderen" Schatten eh nix mehr 

Also SSAO aus - 8x FSAA an - butterweiche 60 fps und alles ist gut


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. Februar 2009)

Seh ich auch so^^

@Nimbel Joa,nicht direct,aber sie schieb den hohen Stromverbrauch auf meinen PC,auch wenn ich da andere Meinung bin
Mein PC verbraucht im IDLE ca. 70 watt
und da sie immer Lichr anlässt un den Fernseher laufen lässt,vermute ich was anderes hinter den hohen Stromverbrauch


----------



## Speedi (11. Februar 2009)

Hab jetzt gerade mal mit SSAO nochmal getestet.
Bei 1280x1024 mit 8x FSAA packt die GTX280 SSAO auch bei 60 FPS^^ *STOLZ*
Nur leider flackert es bei Nacht, also z.B. die Berge oder Häuser...
Aber ich könnte auch mit aktiviertem SSAO spielen!  

Sys:
GTX280
C2Q Q9550 @ 3,6 GHz
2 GB RAM (bald 4GB...  )


PS: Ich kann jetzt auch Online spielen!
Ich hab mir auf EA.com nochmal mein Konto mit meinen Personas angeschaut.
Man darf nicht die Persona eingeben, die man unter "Screen-Name" abgelegt hat, sondern die, die man als "EA-Classic" ausgewählt hat.

Aber Online ist echt lustig, weil die Rennen z.B. meistens ineinander übergehen, d.h. Gerade fährst du noch ein RoadRage und dann sollst du als erster an einem bestimmten Ort sein^^  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## jo-ker (11. Februar 2009)

Nabend,
ich habe mir gerade zum 3.! Mal die Demo runtergeladen, aber es kommt wieder:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte jemand von euch das auch schon einmal?
Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tip für mich?
Nochmal möchte ich nämlich nicht fast 3GB umsonst runterladen.l


----------



## ATImania (11. Februar 2009)

@Jo-ker 

Hast du es mit Firefox runtergeladen??? Mit dem Explorer hatte ich auch Probleme und habe es 3 mal geladen!!


----------



## jo-ker (11. Februar 2009)

Ich habs mit dem Firefox 3 heruntergeladen


----------



## seiLaut (11. Februar 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Aber Online ist echt lustig, weil die Rennen z.B. meistens ineinander übergehen, d.h. Gerade fährst du noch ein RoadRage und dann sollst du als erster an einem bestimmten Ort sein^^


Welchen Menüpunkt hattest du ausgewählt (in dem Online Bereich)?


----------



## mofo45 (11. Februar 2009)

Hi kann dieses spiel nicht aktivieren ich soll immer den code eingeben von der Bedienungsaunleitung aber wenn ich das gemacht habe steht dort er sei falsch bitte um hilfe.

MFG MOFO 45


----------



## Speedi (11. Februar 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> Welchen Menüpunkt hattest du ausgewählt (in dem Online Bereich)?



Ich hab den Menüpunkt gewählt mit den Rennen, bei denen es keine Ranglisten-Spiele gibt (weiß grad nicht, wie der Menüpunkt genau heißt...)
Dann wird man einfach in die Stadt gestellt und kann frei herumfahren und den anderen Spielern Takedowns geben und ihnen damit den krieg erklären^^  
Oder einfach versuchen, bei Stunts den Tagesrekord zu knacken/ausfzustellen.


@ mofo45:
Hast du auch die Buchstaben großgeschrieben, die im gedruckten Code auch großgeschrieben sind?
Die Zaheln am besten nicht mit dem Num-Pad auf der Tastatur eingeben, sondern mit den zahlen über den Buchstaben.

Ansonsten zum Laden, in dem du dein Spiel erworben hast, hingehen und das Spiel mit der Begründung, es ist ein falscher Code aufgedruckt, umtauschen.
Hatte das auch schon mit meinem FSX. Einfach umtauschen und dann hat sich's! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## seiLaut (11. Februar 2009)

Achso, du meintest den freien Modus mit Road Rage. Ich hab mich schon gewundert. 
Edit: Ok, bei den nicht gespeicherten Spielen ist die Auswahl größer..


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (11. Februar 2009)

hi, hab mir auch die demo geladen. im optionsmenü alles so weit aufgeschraubt wie es ging von den modi. jo, aber nach einer gewissen weile stürtzt das spiel ab oder sogar der ganze rechner. einfach weg und fertig. trotz patch und aktuellen treiber.
außerdem sehe ich mein wundervolles  auto nur von der seite. ich kann so gar nicht gscheit rumfahren. weiß net ob des am spiel liegt oder wie.
vielleicht hat noch jemand diese erfahrung gemacht. oder hat ne antwort parat.

diu


----------



## msix38 (12. Februar 2009)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> hi, hab mir auch die demo geladen. im optionsmenü alles so weit aufgeschraubt wie es ging von den modi. jo, aber nach einer gewissen weile stürtzt das spiel ab oder sogar der ganze rechner. einfach weg und fertig. trotz patch und aktuellen treiber.
> außerdem sehe ich mein wundervolles  auto nur von der seite. ich kann so gar nicht gscheit rumfahren. weiß net ob des am spiel liegt oder wie.
> vielleicht hat noch jemand diese erfahrung gemacht. oder hat ne antwort parat.
> 
> diu




Versuche mal das komplette Spiel von vorn zu installieren. Vielleicht hilft´s ja.


----------



## seiLaut (12. Februar 2009)

@diu_tesc_g.o.: Wegen den Abstürzen probiers mal ohne Übertaktungen. Nur zur Sicherheit, um da was auszuschließen.
Wegen dem Auto von der Seite: Screenshots?


----------



## computertod (12. Februar 2009)

ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich der musik: wie kann ich des klassische zeugs und diese Opern abschalten? bzw. meine eigene Musik einfügen?


----------



## seiLaut (12. Februar 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich der musik: wie kann ich des klassische zeugs und diese Opern abschalten?


In den Optionen gibts irgendwo EA Trax, darin kannst du aussuchen, welche Musik abgespielt werden soll. Allerdings musst du die Lieder einzeln abwählen.


----------



## msix38 (12. Februar 2009)

Er will aber eigene "Trax" einspielen.


----------



## jo-ker (12. Februar 2009)

Ich gebs auf, das funktioniert einfach nicht. Von welcher Seite habt ihr denn die Demo heruntergeladen?  Noch einmal lade ich es nicht umsonst herunter!


----------



## computertod (12. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Er will aber eigene "Trax" einspielen.



ich habe nur gefragt ob dies irgendwie möglich ist, dass ich es will hab ich nicht gesagt


----------



## msix38 (12. Februar 2009)

jo-ker schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf, das funktioniert einfach nicht. Von welcher Seite habt ihr denn die Demo heruntergeladen?  Noch einmal lade ich es nicht umsonst herunter!


Wo lädst du denn runter?


computertod schrieb:


> ich habe nur gefragt ob dies irgendwie möglich ist, dass ich es will hab ich nicht gesagt


Hast du nicht?


computertod schrieb:


> bzw. meine eigene Musik einfügen?


Hat sich zumindest so angehört.


----------



## Juano (12. Februar 2009)

Die Demo war übelst schlecht!


----------



## msix38 (12. Februar 2009)

Juano schrieb:


> Die Demo war übelst schlecht!


Meinungen wie diese brauchen wir hier nicht. Das reicht, wenn du das für Dich behälst.


----------



## jo-ker (12. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Wo lädst du denn runter?



Auf dieser NVidia Page: Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box by Electronic Arts


----------



## msix38 (12. Februar 2009)

jo-ker schrieb:


> Auf dieser NVidia Page: Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box by Electronic Arts



Die Demo habe ich auch nur von dort runtergeladen.


----------



## jo-ker (12. Februar 2009)

Na dann haben die was gegen mich


----------



## msix38 (12. Februar 2009)

jo-ker schrieb:


> Na dann haben die was gegen mich



Was hast du für eine Leitung? Vielleicht stimmt was damit nicht?


----------



## jo-ker (12. Februar 2009)

Ich hab DSL 16000, beim Laden bricht der auch nicht zwischendurch ab, also läd durchgängig


----------



## msix38 (12. Februar 2009)

jo-ker schrieb:


> Ich hab DSL 16000, beim Laden bricht der auch nicht zwischendurch ab, also läd durchgängig



Dann startet die DEMO nicht oder was ist Phase?


----------



## jo-ker (12. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja eine .zip-Datei, und immer wenn ich die entpacken will bzw. wenn ich auf die Doppelklicke kommt das: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msix38 (12. Februar 2009)

Vista 64?


----------



## jo-ker (12. Februar 2009)

Ja, liegt das etwa daran?


----------



## msix38 (12. Februar 2009)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, denn bis jetzt habe ich nicht gelesen (vielleicht ist es mir auch entglitten), dass es auch auf einem 64 bit Vista Sytem läuft.
Hast du Dual OS? XP?


----------



## jo-ker (12. Februar 2009)

nagut, wenns nicht sein soll. Aber wenn jemand noch eine Idee hat sind die trotzdem erwünscht


----------



## seiLaut (12. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, denn bis jetzt habe ich nicht gelesen (vielleicht ist es mir auch entglitten), dass es auch auf einem 64 bit Vista Sytem läuft.


Er bekommt beim entpacken ein Problem.. wenn du das Zip-File noch hast, kannst du ja eine MD5-Checksum davon erstellen, hier posten und so kann jo-ker ausschließen, dass er einen fehlerhaften Download hat.
Download: MD5

Aber Burnout selbst funktioniert auf einem 64bit Vista wunderbar.


----------



## jo-ker (12. Februar 2009)

Das ist bei mir rausgekommen: 46 62 d5 44 7d 75 19 3b c6 fd 59 1d 03 60 63 3c


----------



## msix38 (12. Februar 2009)

Und was bedeudet das jetzt also?


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. Februar 2009)

Würde ich auch gerne erfahren


----------



## seiLaut (12. Februar 2009)

Habs grad mal getestet.. auch mit dem Download von nzone.
Mein Archiv ist laut 7-Zip fehlerfrei und ich bekomme was anderes als MD5 Wert raus. 
Vielleicht mal mit einem Downloadmanager wie dem Freedownloadmanager versuchen.

Edit: Erklärung: MD5 ermöglicht es, Dateien daraufhin zu testen, ob sie identisch sind. Da mein Archiv geht und mein MD5 Wert anders ist, bedeutet das, dass Firefox die Datei bei dir fehlerhaft geladen hat und es nicht mit dem Entpacker oder dem Betriebssystem zusammenhängt.


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. Februar 2009)

Was ist eigentlich euer Lieblings Rennmodus?

Also ich finde die Takedown Rennen cool, aber eigentlich nur in der Stadt, weil es oben in den Bergen viel zu leicht ist, einem Fahrzeug einen Takedown zu geben, und die Marked Man Rennen sind seit der Burnout Lizens auch richtig cool geworden, die Rammen einen jetzt echt krass weg.


----------



## msix38 (12. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die TakeDown Rennen auch am besten, aber man schafft sowieso immer mehr als gefordert werden.


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. Februar 2009)

Naja, so langsam wird es schwer, ich muss immoment 22 Takedowns in 2 minuten schaffen, aber die Wagen wegzudrücken ist extrem schwer geworden, mann muss fast immer die Rennwagen nehmen, die Crash wagen sind ware Panzer geworden


----------



## msix38 (12. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Naja, so langsam wird es schwer, ich muss immoment 22 Takedowns in 2 minuten schaffen


Ja mit der Zeit wird man doch immer besser


----------



## msix38 (13. Februar 2009)

So und wo ist der Unterschied zw. aktiviertem und nicht aktiviertem SSAO? Ich merke da nichts ausser eine Reduzierung der fps.


----------



## Jasper (13. Februar 2009)

Wo finde ich die Spielstände? Also in den Ordern...


----------



## jo-ker (13. Februar 2009)

Ich habs jetzt nochmal mit dem IE runtergeladen, da hats geklappt  keine Ahnung warum das mit dem Firefox nicht ging  Danke für eure Hilfe, ihr seid Klasse


----------



## computertod (13. Februar 2009)

ich hab seit gestern ein Problem mit Burnout Paradise, vorher lief das Spiel mit 10-15Fps, jetzt läuft es mit den gleichen Einstellungen und Taktraten nur noch mit 4-5Fps, wenn ich die Auflösung auf 1024x768 runter schraube habe ich 7-8Fps 
eingestellt habe ich:
1440x900Pixel, 4xAA, Hohe Details
liegst an der Graka oder an was anderem?


----------



## Speedi (13. Februar 2009)

@ Jasper:

Das wurde hier schonmal geschrieben, hättest danach mit der Forensuchmaschine suchen können! 



seiLaut schrieb:


> C:\Users\Nutzername\AppData\Local\Criterion Games\Burnout Paradise
> Unter Vista
> Unter XP in Doku und Ein\Nutzername\Anwedungsdaten\nach Criterion Ausschau halten


----------



## msix38 (13. Februar 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> ich hab seit gestern ein Problem mit Burnout Paradise, vorher lief das Spiel mit 10-15Fps, jetzt läuft es mit den gleichen Einstellungen und Taktraten nur noch mit 4-5Fps, wenn ich die Auflösung auf 1024x768 runter schraube habe ich 7-8Fps
> eingestellt habe ich:
> 1440x900Pixel, 4xAA, Hohe Details
> liegst an der Graka oder an was anderem?



Spiel mal den aktuellsten Treiber rauf.


----------



## Jasper (13. Februar 2009)

Ok danke


----------



## computertod (13. Februar 2009)

@msix38
zieh mir gerade den 181 Treiber, zurzeit hab ich den 178 Treiber


----------



## msix38 (13. Februar 2009)

Wenn es in Paradise City dunkel wird, könnte ich denn da kann man schon in das eine oder andere Hindernis reinfahren..


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Februar 2009)

Komisch, bei mir macht der Firefox nie irgendwelche Probleme wenn ich was laden möchte. Aber schön, dass es bei dir jetzt geklappt hat. So kommst du in den Genuss von einem Sehr Guten Action-Renn-Spiel


----------



## seiLaut (13. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> So und wo ist der Unterschied zw. aktiviertem und nicht aktiviertem SSAO? Ich merke da nichts ausser eine Reduzierung der fps.


Thx an Mr. Lolman - Vergleichscreens
Dort hat jemand Vergleichsscreenshots gemacht. Bilder laden und im Bildbetrachter anschauen.
Dort wo weniger Frames sind, ist logischerweise SSAO an.


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Bilder,da sieht man echt gut den Unterschied, aber wenn ich fahre fällt mir das Kaum auf, und man steht ja nicht im Spiel


----------



## jo-ker (13. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Komisch, bei mir macht der Firefox nie irgendwelche Probleme wenn ich was laden möchte. Aber schön, dass es bei dir jetzt geklappt hat. So kommst du in den Genuss von einem Sehr Guten Action-Renn-Spiel



Das spiel kannte ich sowieso von der PS3, habs auch durchgespielt. Wollte aber mal einen Vergleich von der Grafik haben. Ich würde sagen, dass es auf dem PC besser aussieht, vorallem der Boden sieht Klasse aus. Und die Steuerung ist besser, was aber wahrscheinlich am Pad liegt. Ich finde das PS3 Pad sowieso schwammig und ungriffig, seitdem ich das Logitech Rumblepad 2 hab. Und der Rumble Effekt ist einfach super. Es lief sogar sehr flüssig bei mir.
Hatte aber SSAO aus, ich konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen. Hätte ich Burnout noch nicht, würde ich es jetzt kaufen

Zum Firefox: Bei mir hatte er eigentlich auch noch nie Probleme gemacht.


----------



## seiLaut (13. Februar 2009)

Bei dir vibriert das Logitech Rumblepad 2 ohne Probleme? :O
Bei mir sehr zaghaft, obwohl ich den Effekt schon auf 150% gestellt habe..


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Februar 2009)

Das der Boden gut ist stimmt! Das sieht teilweise so realistisch beim fahren aus, allerdings lässt die Quallität in der Ferne trotz 16:1 AF leider nach, vielleicht gibts mal nen Texturpack


----------



## jo-ker (13. Februar 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> Bei dir vibriert das Logitech Rumblepad 2 ohne Probleme? :O
> Bei mir sehr zaghaft, obwohl ich den Effekt schon auf 150% gestellt habe..



Ja, ich musste nicht mal was einstellen, bei diesem Logitech Game Profiler, oder wie das heißt, hab ich unter Bearbeiten -> Spielspezifische Einstellung das Häkchen weggellassen, viell. liegts ja daran?


----------



## computertod (13. Februar 2009)

so, hab jetzt mal den 181 Treiber installiert, aber keine besserung erfahren, hab mal interessehalber Grid probiert, dass ging auch um 1-2Fps zurück


----------



## msix38 (13. Februar 2009)

Ist es egal welche Kategorie ich gewinne? Hauptsache ich habe meine Gewinne voll oder?


----------



## jo-ker (13. Februar 2009)

Ist der Prozessor viell. zu heiß, so das er Throttled


----------



## computertod (13. Februar 2009)

jo-ker schrieb:


> Ist der Prozessor viell. zu heiß, so das er Throttled



nö, hab gestern 15Min. Prime und 5Min. Orthos laufen lassen, der ging nicht über 61°C Kerntemperatur, Komplette CPU hatte ca. 38°C


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Februar 2009)

Dann er es vorher aber auch schon tun müssen
*hust* neue Treiber heißen nicht umbedingt eine Verbesserung
Bei mir geht der 181 aber schon ganz schön ab


----------



## msix38 (13. Februar 2009)

Wird mal wieder Zeit für ein paar Screens 
*Settings:* All High, *SSAO*: deactivated

Ich finde die Grafik richtig geschmeidig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedi (13. Februar 2009)

@ msix38:

Magst du das Auto gern??  
Das ist genau das, was der Smiley hier ausdrückt:  , nämlich -ugly-  
Naja, also du musst nur so viele Rennen gewinnen, bis du die nächste Lizenz bekommst, dabei ist es egal, ob du jetzt nur Rennen oder nur Takedowns oder beides gemischt fährst!  

@ Nimbel:

Hast du 16:1 AF über den Treiber erzwungen, oder kann man das im Spiel einstellen und ich habs übersehen?! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Februar 2009)

Über den Treiber, im Spiel gibt es keine Option dafür. Ich habe zwar auch 8 AA an, aber es bilden sich immernoch teils starke kannten. 

@msix38: Du hast ja kaum was freigeschaltet oder erreicht. Noch nichtmal einen Straßenrekord überboten


----------



## ATIFan22 (13. Februar 2009)

offtopic 
Ich finde es gibt kein game was ei schöneres Intro hat


----------



## msix38 (13. Februar 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> @ msix38:
> 
> Magst du das Auto gern??
> Das ist genau das, was der Smiley hier ausdrückt:  , nämlich -ugly-
> ...




Nööö, hatte nur keine andere Wahl, mittlerweile fahre ich eh wieder eine andere Karre.


----------



## msix38 (13. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Über den Treiber, im Spiel gibt es keine Option dafür. Ich habe zwar auch 8 AA an, aber es bilden sich immernoch teils starke kannten.
> 
> @msix38: Du hast ja kaum was freigeschaltet oder erreicht. Noch nichtmal einen Straßenrekord überboten



Das liegt daran, dass ich noch nicht so richtig fit bin..wart´s ab, dann ziehe ich Dich ab und zwar online


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass ich noch nicht so richtig fit bin..wart´s ab, dann ziehe ich Dich ab und zwar online



Das denkst aber auch nur du! Wer von uns beiden ist denn bei noch bei der B-Lizens? (Spaß) Ich brauche übrigens noch 75 Siege für die Burnout-Elite-Lizens


----------



## Juano (13. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Meinungen wie diese brauchen wir hier nicht. Das reicht, wenn du das für Dich behälst.


Mach die Augen auf.
Es gibt auch negative Kommentare.
Willst du mir den Mund verbieten weil ich etwas schlecht finde, wil du es vielleicht magst?
Leb weiter in deinem Traumland


----------



## Speedi (13. Februar 2009)

Es stimmt, bei einigen Wagen sieht man deutlich noch den Stufeneffekt. - Trotz 8x FSAA.
Ich werde mal probieren, wie das ganze mit 32xS (über nHancer) aussieht, auch wenn die Framerate dann warscheinlich sowas von in den Keller rutscht...


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Februar 2009)

Am wegen eher weniger, mehr in der Umgebung. Z.B. wenn man auf einem Parkdeck ist sind die weißen linien total verkantet


----------



## msix38 (13. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Das denkst aber auch nur du! Wer von uns beiden ist denn bei noch bei der B-Lizens? (Spaß) Ich brauche übrigens noch 75 Siege für die Burnout-Elite-Lizens



Das liegt dann daran, weil ich noch nicht so viel Zeit habe.


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Februar 2009)

Wie viele Lizensen gibt es den?


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Februar 2009)

D,C,B,A,Burnout und danach noch die Elite Burnout Lizens glaube ich


----------



## computertod (13. Februar 2009)

komisch, ich hab jetzt nach dem ich den 181 Treiber installiert hab mal auf 1024x768Pixel, Mittlere Details und Kein AA eingestellt und dann wieder auf 1440x900Pixel, Hohe Details und 4xAA und jetzt gehts wieder


----------



## msix38 (13. Februar 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> komisch, ich hab jetzt nach dem ich den 181 Treiber installiert hab mal auf 1024x768Pixel, Mittlere Details und Kein AA eingestellt und dann wieder auf 1440x900Pixel, Hohe Details und 4xAA und jetzt gehts wieder



Es geht doch


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> D,C,B,A,Burnout und danach noch die Elite Burnout Lizens glaube ich





Oh und wie lange braucht man so ca. für eine Lizens? 

@ Computertod               : Schön


----------



## msix38 (13. Februar 2009)

Naja, je nachdem wie lange man dafür braucht bzw. wieviel Zeit man da reininvestiert


----------



## Speedi (13. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> D,C,B,A,Burnout und danach noch die Elite Burnout Lizens glaube ich



Ne, es ist:

Anfänger, C, B, A, Burnout und dann Burnout Elite

Und für jede Lizensaufwertung musst du mehr Siege einfahren, z.B. von der Anfänger zur C-Lizenz musst du 5 Rennen gewinnen.
Und die Anzahl der Rennen, die du gewinnen musst, steigt eben von Lizens zu Lizens, damit du die nächthöhere Einstufung bekommst!  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## seiLaut (13. Februar 2009)

Auch mal ein paar Bilder von mir, Großteil von Crashs.


----------



## computertod (13. Februar 2009)

kann man da eigentlich auch während dem Spielen Schnappschüsse machen, die dann automatisch gespeichert werden, wie bei NFS?


----------



## Fighter3 (13. Februar 2009)

ich bin ungefähr genauso weit wie msix38....
und das auto ist wirklich hässlich 

EDIT//
Soweit ich weiß kann man Screens mit F10 machen, hab ich aber noch nicht getestet...


----------



## computertod (13. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> ich bin ungefähr genauso weit wie msix38....
> und das auto ist wirklich hässlich
> 
> EDIT//
> Soweit ich weiß kann man Screens mit F10 machen, hab ich aber noch nicht getestet...



hm, nur blöd, dass ich F10 und F11 neu belegt habe


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Februar 2009)

Ich blick da nicht durch.^^
Also jetzt mal so ein schnell-durchgang :

Du machst da die Rennen und iwann bist du dann in der nächsten Lizens und kannst dir einen neuen Wagen kaufen?

Lg


----------



## jo-ker (13. Februar 2009)

@BamBuchi

Du machst rennen, von der Burnout zur Elite Lizenz brauch man glaub ich 150 oder so, ist schon bisschen länger her, als ich das gemacht hab.  In Burnout werden keine Wagen gekauft. DJ Atomica sagt dr immer, wenn ein neuer Wagen in Paradise City rumfährt. Den suchst du dann in der Stadt in schiebst den gegen eine Wand oder ähnlichem (also Takedown). Dann wird er deiner ,,Garage" also dem Schrottplatz hinzugefügt. Dann gibt es auch noch Burning Route Events, bei dem immer ein bestimmter Wagen gegen die Zeit fährt, wenn man die Zeit knackt, bekommt man ein verbessertes Modell von dem Auto, mit dem man beim Bourning Route angetreten ist. Bourning Route Events gibt es für alle Standart Wagen, also nicht für die, die du beim Bourning Route freischaltest. Und auch bei Lizenz Aufstiegen gibt es glaub ich neue Wagen.


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Februar 2009)

jo-ker schrieb:


> @BamBuchi
> 
> Du machst rennen, von der Burnout zur Elite Lizenz brauch man glaub ich 150 oder so, ist schon bisschen länger her, als ich das gemacht hab.  In Burnout werden keine Wagen gekauft. DJ Atomica sagt dr immer, wenn ein neuer Wagen in Paradise City rumfährt. Den suchst du dann in der Stadt in schiebst den gegen eine Wand oder ähnlichem (also Takedown). Dann wird er deiner ,,Garage" also dem Schrottplatz hinzugefügt. Dann gibt es auch noch Burning Route Events, bei dem immer ein bestimmter Wagen gegen die Zeit fährt, wenn man die Zeit knackt, bekommt man ein verbessertes Modell von dem Auto, mit dem man beim Bourning Route angetreten ist. Bourning Route Events gibt es für alle Standart Wagen, also nicht für die, die du beim Bourning Route freischaltest. Und auch bei Lizenz Aufstiegen gibt es glaub ich neue Wagen.





Hört sich nett an.

Dankeschön jo-ker


----------



## jo-ker (13. Februar 2009)

Bitte BamBuchi

Ach, am liebsten würde ich euch mal online herausfordern und platt machen, aber ihr werdet sicherlich keine PS3 haben


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Februar 2009)

Leider nicht.

Ist bei PS3 die Lenkung auch so kinidisch?


----------



## Speedi (13. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte eine, war geliehen^^
Aber da gabs das Burnout noch nicht...

Naja, zur Not müsstest du 50 € rausschmeißen, damit du gegen uns verlieren kannst^^  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## jo-ker (13. Februar 2009)

Bei dem PS3 Pad ist es aufjedenfall schwammiger als mit dem Logitech Rumblepad 2. 
Trotz dem unterschied fährt es sich eigendlich ziemlich gleich. Was du aber genau mit kindisch meinst weiß ich nicht

@Kepi

Ich gegen euch verlieren, nu genau.
Aber ich geb nicht nochmal 50€ aus. Mein jetzige Burnout war schon so teuer
Wenns das mal für 20€ gibt, könnt ihr euch auf was gefasst machen


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Februar 2009)

Du hast doch nur Angst


----------



## jo-ker (13. Februar 2009)

Da wäre ich mir mal nicht so sicher, BamBuchi
Ich hab das Game durch und perfektioniere den Fahrstil


----------



## Speedi (13. Februar 2009)

Das hört sich etwas eingeblidet an^^    

Ne, ich glaub du bist schon besser, da du das schon länger hast^^


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Februar 2009)

Das war ja auch nur ironisch gemeint 
Ausserdem hab ich das Game nicht nur die Demo, die mir nicht so sehr gefällt..


MfG BamBuchi


----------



## jo-ker (13. Februar 2009)

Was meintesten du eigentlich mit dem kindischen Fahrverhatlten?


----------



## »EraZeR« (13. Februar 2009)

Also du fährst im Spiel eigentlich nur Rennen oder einfach so durch die gegend und erforscht die Geniale Spielwelt. Es gibt voll viele Schanzen und so


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Februar 2009)

jo-ker schrieb:


> Was meintesten du eigentlich mit dem kindischen Fahrverhatlten?













BamBuchi schrieb:


> Das Handling erinnert mich an Need for Speed Most Wanted auf Nintendo DS wo du mit 300 KM/H auf einer engen Straße Wenden kannst
> 
> Lg





 Hab ich schonmal hier reingepostet


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Februar 2009)

So dann hier mal ein paar Bilder meines neuen Wagens

1680*1050, Alles Max, 8AA, SSAO OFF

*Lob und Kritik oder eure Meinung gerne erwünscht!!!*


----------



## Speedi (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab gestern abend mal getestet:

GTX280 @ 729/1458/1242:

8x FSAA (Spiel): 60 FPS
16x FSAA + Tranzparenz-AA + 16:1 AF (nHancer-Aufwertung): 60 FPS
16xS Kombi + Tranzparenz-AA + 16:1 AF (nHancer-Aufwertung): 55-60 FPS
32xS Kombi + Tranzparenz-AA + 16:1 AF (nHancer-Aufwertung): 45-49 FPS

Sonst waren alle Einstellungen im Spiel auf High, SSAO aus.


Restliches Sys:

Q9550 @ 3,6 GHz
2 GB RAM (850 MHz, CL 4-4-4-12 @ 2.2 Volt)
P5Q-PRO, BIOS 1613


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## jo-ker (14. Februar 2009)

@BamBuchi

Hab ich wohl übersehen. Sorry
Zur Frage: Das ist halt ein voller Arcaderacer und das finde ich auch gut so.
Es gibt genug Simulatinen, z.B. GTR2 und GT5P


----------



## msix38 (14. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> ich bin ungefähr genauso weit wie msix38....
> und das auto ist wirklich hässlich


Wenn du zum Anfang gleich ein Superwagen bekommst, dann macht das Spiel doch überhaupt keinen Spass. Man muss sich den Wagen hart *"erfahren"*.
Und Optik ist nicht alles im Leben.Wichtig ist, was unter der Haube steckt, sprich die inneren Werte zählen.



jo-ker schrieb:


> Bitte BamBuchi
> 
> Ach, am liebsten würde ich euch mal online herausfordern und platt machen, aber ihr werdet sicherlich keine PS3 haben


Der war gut



BamBuchi schrieb:


> Du hast doch nur Angst


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/42098-macht-euch-angst-thread.html



jo-ker schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir mal nicht so sicher, BamBuchi
> Ich hab das Game durch und perfektioniere den Fahrstil


WTF?Schonmal was von "Eigenliebe stinkt" gehört?



Kepi007 schrieb:


> Das hört sich etwas eingeblidet an^^
> Ne, ich glaub du bist schon besser, da du das schon länger hast^^


Hehe....wie geil Ihr doch seid... 


BamBuchi schrieb:


> Das war ja auch nur ironisch gemeint


Bambuchi du Blitzmerker


----------



## msix38 (14. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> So dann hier mal ein paar Bilder meines neuen Wagens
> 
> 1680*1050, Alles Max, 8AA, SSAO OFF
> 
> *Lob und Kritik oder eure Meinung gerne erwünscht!!!*



Wieviel Std. zoggst du eigentlich am TAG?


----------



## Speedi (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin bei der A-Lizens und brauche noch 30 Siege...
Aber heute hab ich kaum Zeit, leider...  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Wieviel Std. zoggst du eigentlich am TAG?



Nicht viel, vllt eine Stunde oder so, wieso?


----------



## jo-ker (14. Februar 2009)

@msi
Spiel du das Spiel erst mal durch, natürlich mit der Bike Lizenz und ein paar Straßenrekorden. Dann können wir weiter reden


----------



## msix38 (14. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Nicht viel, vllt eine Stunde oder so, wieso?


Weil du schon so weit bist.


jo-ker schrieb:


> @msi
> Spiel du das Spiel erst mal durch, natürlich mit der Bike Lizenz und ein paar Straßenrekorden. Dann können wir weiter reden


Bin schon dabeiHab leider aber nicht immer so viel Zeit.


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin halt gut. Bin jetzt bei den Motorädern bei ca 60%. Nochmal zu den "schweren" Takedown rennen: Wenn man sich so einen "Panzer" wie den Van oder den 4*4 Truck holt ist das wieder voll leicht, damit haut man die Renn und Stunt wagen einfach weg


----------



## msix38 (14. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Ich bin halt gut. Bin jetzt bei den Motorädern bei ca 60%. Nochmal zu den "schweren" Takedown rennen: Wenn man sich so einen "Panzer" wie den Van oder den 4*4 Truck holt ist das wieder voll leicht, damit haut man die Renn und Stunt wagen einfach weg



Siehste, ich spiele nicht jeden Tag 1 Std. sondern höchsten mal eine halbe Std. 2-3 mal am TAG..


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Siehste, ich spiele nicht jeden Tag 1 Std. sondern höchsten mal eine halbe Std. 2-3 mal am TAG..



Ich werfe dir ja auch nichts vor. Ist halt komisch, dass du den Sammelthread über das Spiel aufmachst aber selber kaum zockst


----------



## seiLaut (14. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Ist halt komisch, dass du den Sammelthread über das Spiel aufmachst aber selber kaum zockst


Wenn du mal kein Schüler mehr bist, wirst du es verstehen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Februar 2009)

Ich versteh das auch jetzt schon. Hier noch ein paar Bilder und meine Statistik. Was sind eigentlich diese Rekorde? Ich habe immernoch 0/64.


----------



## msix38 (14. Februar 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> Wenn du mal kein Schüler mehr bist, wirst du es verstehen.



Aso, das war an Nimbel gerichtet.

@Nimble: Sehe ich das richtig, oder hast du selber noch keine Strassenrekorde aufgestellt?


----------



## »EraZeR« (14. Februar 2009)

Doch, ich habe 12 Zeitrekorde gebrochen, was sind denn diese anderen Rekorde?


----------



## msix38 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube, Zeitrekorde habe ich auch einige, bloss werden diese nicht mit in der Statistik aufgeführt.


----------



## seiLaut (14. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Wo steht es, dass ich Schüler bin:


Nimbel hats verstanden, du nicht.. 

Was die anderen Rekorde sind, hab ich auch noch nicht kapiert. Davon hab ich auch 0.
Vielleicht, wenn man auf einer Strecke Zeitrekord und Showtime Rekord hält.


----------



## msix38 (14. Februar 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> Nimbel hats verstanden, du nicht..


Stimmt, selbst jetzt verstehe ich nicht, was du meinst
Aber nichts für ungut. 
B2T Leute.


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. Februar 2009)

Hier nochmal ein paar Screenshots von mir, als ich nen bischen Spaß mit dem Stunt wagen hatte.


----------



## Darkness08 (15. Februar 2009)

welcher ist eigentlich so euer lieblingswagen? 

Meiner ist der Krieger Überschall in der BR version da ist der durchsichtig das geile an dem wagen ist das wenn man einen Burnout macht es sich anhört als durchbreche man die schallmauer.


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. Februar 2009)

EINER meiner Lieblingswagen, ist der, der wie bei meinem vorrigen Post gezeigten Stunt wagen (kp wie der jetzt heißt ). Der ist perfekt, um die ganzen Supersprünge zu meistern und die teils extrem schweren Werbeplakate zu durchbrechen.


----------



## seiLaut (15. Februar 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> Was die anderen Rekorde sind, hab ich auch noch nicht kapiert. Davon hab ich auch 0.
> Vielleicht, wenn man auf einer Strecke Zeitrekord und Showtime Rekord hält.


Ich hatte Recht, habs gerade getestet. Hat man auf einem Streckenteil Showtime und Zeitrekord, hat man einen normalen Rekord.

Falls ihr nun Showtime Rekorde machen wollte, empfehle ich euch Stunt-Autos dafür. Die gehen am besten, da leicht und viel boost.


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Februar 2009)

Screeeeeens...


----------



## msix38 (18. Februar 2009)

Hübsche Screens..und die Wagen sind der Hammer ^^


----------



## Jasper (18. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ich habe manchmal ein heftiges Problem mit Burnout Paradise. Wenn ich das Spiel starte hängt es sich erst auf und wenn ich dann zurück in Windows bin stellt sich mein Billdschirm auf 800x600 und alle Fraben sind extrem Lila verstärkt!
Dann starte ich neu und das PC läuft wieder... ans Spiel trau ich mich erst mal nicht mehr ran.
Kennt ihr das, könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Februar 2009)

Poste bitte mal dein System. Und sonst kannste das übliche machen:

1. Neusten Treiber installieren
2. Directx aktuallisieren

MFG Nimbel


----------



## Speedi (18. Februar 2009)

Spiel mal neu-installiert?
Und sonst eben mal das machen, was Nimbel dir empfohlen hat:

Neuesten Treiber installieren und DirectX aktualiesieren.

Aber dein System wäre auf alle Fälle ganz hilfreich!  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Jasper (18. Februar 2009)

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen erst mein Windows neuinstalliert! Und alle Treiber und Updates hab ich auch drauf.

Mein Rechner:
Windows XP Professional SP3
Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.40 GHz
2,0 GB RAM
ATI Radeon HD 4870 512 MB (Sapphire)


----------



## msix38 (18. Februar 2009)

Installiere mal das Game neu.


----------



## Speedi (18. Februar 2009)

Ja, genau.
Mach das, was msix38 sagt.

Aber evtl. kann auch deine Grafikkarte Schuld sein, da es ja Probleme mit ATi-Karten geben soll, oder?
Wenn du das Spiel zum ersten Mal startest, fragt er dich, ob du den Patch installieren möchtest.
Das solltest du auf jeden Fall tun!  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Jasper (18. Februar 2009)

Den Patch hab ich schon drauf. Die Probleme hatte ich auch schon nur der Neuinstallation von Windows.
Spiel noch ma installieren?

Ich warte noch ma den Catalyst 9.2 ab... oder den nächsten Patch.


----------



## »EraZeR« (18. Februar 2009)

Also von einem angeblichen Problem mit ATI Grafikkarten habe ich nichts gehört und bei mir ist auch alles ok.


----------



## Speedi (19. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe schon irgendwo hier im Forum was gelesen davon, dass jemand mit ner HD 4870 starke Probleme hatte.
Naja, kann man wohl nicht viel mehr machen...


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## msix38 (20. Februar 2009)

Bitte auch Probleme mit den jeweiligen Grafikkarten hier posten, damit diese Probleme schnell beseitigt werden können ggf. untereinander helfen.


----------



## Nicki11 (20. Februar 2009)

Blöder Burnout Paradise Absturz!

Hallo, Nachdem ich Burnout gestartet habe , und das Spiel sich mit den Servern verbinden will, stürzt das Spiel immer ab mit der Fehlermeldung :"BurnoutParadise.exe hat ein Problem Festgestellt und muss beendet werden." Hab auch schon versucht Firewall auszustellen , nur tritt leider das selbe Problem aus. Nun hab ich aber keine Lust immer nur offline zu spielen , sondern auch mal Online mit Freunden zu spielen. Bitte hilft mir bei meinem Problem. 

Gruss


----------



## Speedi (21. Februar 2009)

Hm...
Und wenn du nicht versuchst, dich mit den Servern zu verbinden, stürzt das Spiel nicht ab?

Tja, dann weiß ich auch nicht, aber eine Neu-Installation kann eigentlich nicht schaden!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Februar 2009)

Damits hier mal weitergeht, ein paar Screenshots.


----------



## seiLaut (22. Februar 2009)

Da mach ich mal mit.


----------



## Jasper (23. Februar 2009)

Ich hab Folgenden Problem:
Immer wenn ich Burnout starte kommt diese Fehlermeldung (Screen).

Wenn ich um Spiel zum Ladescreen komme, da wo steht "Beliebige Staste drücken" hängt sich das Spiel und der PC auf... naja die Musik läuft weiter aber ich komm nich mehr in Windows rein.


Mein System:
Windows XP Professional SP3
Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 @ 2.40 GHz
2,0 GB RAM
ATI Radeon HD 4870 512 MB (Sapphire)

Hab den neusten Patch drauf und den Catalyst 9.2


----------



## »EraZeR« (24. Februar 2009)

Mach doch einfach mal das, was auf der Fehlermeldung angegeben ist


----------



## Jasper (24. Februar 2009)

Ich hab den Internet Explorer garnich... oder ich nutz in nich. Geht das auch in Firefox? Ich weiß garnich was Active X is...


----------



## msix38 (24. Februar 2009)

ActiveX bezeichnet ein Softwarekomponenten-Modell von Microsoft für aktive Inhalte. ActiveX-Komponenten erweitern die Component-Object-Model-Standards (COM) von Microsoft.

Quelle: WiKi


----------



## Jasper (24. Februar 2009)

Ich habs glaub ichaktiviert.
... die Meldung kommt immer noch.

Guck ma den Screenshot an. Ich weiß nich was genau ich da aktivieren soll.

Das steht im Internet Exporer unter Extras/ Internetoption...


----------



## seiLaut (25. Februar 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach mal das, was auf der Fehlermeldung angegeben ist


Die Fehlermeldung ist so sinnig wie Grünkohlsuppe.
@Jasper: Steht was in der Ereignisanzeige? Irgendein ein Verursacher wäre praktisch..


----------



## Knuddel (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe mir vor 3 Tagen eine Sapphire HD 4870 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe 2.0 Toxic gegönnt. Aktuellen Treiber drauf. Catalyst 9.2 drauf.
Wenn ich jetzt Burnout Paradise spiele schaltet sich der Computer nach ca. 20-30 Min. ohne Vorwarnung aus.
Ist komischerweise nur bei Burnout so.
Wenn ich Cod 4 oder Cod 5 zocke gibt es keine Probleme

Mein System:

AMD Athlon Dual Core 4800+
4GB RAM
250GB Festplatte
Creative SB X-Fi Xtreme Gamer
Sapphire HD 4870 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe 2.0 Toxic
MB: Biostar Group NF61D-A2
Windows XP SP3

Kann es sein das mein CPU zu heiß wird?
Wie kann ich die Temperatur messen?

Für eure Antworten bedanke ich mich im voraus


----------



## seiLaut (25. Februar 2009)

@Knuddel: Ja, kann die Temperatur sein. Ansonsten wärs ein zu schwaches Netzteil, wenn der Strom auf einmal komplett weg ist. 
Wenn du Ati Tray Tools nutzt, dann kann man damit auch die CPU Temp ingame anzeigen lassen. (wenn dus benutzt, sag ich dir dann wie)
Ansonsten Core Temp, klein und mit logging Funktion.


----------



## Knuddel (25. Februar 2009)

Netzteil glaub ich nicht es hat 550 W, weiß aber nicht welche Marke und wieviel Ampere.
Ati Tray Tools nutze ich. Was muss ich einstellen?

Danke


----------



## seiLaut (25. Februar 2009)

Tools and Options -> On Screen Display dann den Reiter FlashOSD und dort ein Häckchen bei "Use FlashOSD Plugin" und entsprechend AMD Core Temp auswählen.


----------



## Jasper (25. Februar 2009)

@seiLaut: Die Fehlermeldung steht aufm ersten Screen. Mehr weiß ich nich. Plz help me


----------



## seiLaut (26. Februar 2009)

Wenn die Fehlermeldung kommt, gehe danach in die Systemsteuerung.
Dort in die Verwaltung rein und dann in die Ereignisanzeige. Bei Anwendung sollte nun irgendein Eintrag sein, der zeitlich passt.


----------



## Knuddel (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
bei meinem Ati tray könnte ich mir nur die GPU Temp. anzeigen lassen. Was komischerweise aber auch nicht geht, da es grau hinterlegt ist und es sich somit nicht anklicken lässt.
Habe mir dann Core Temp runtergeladen. Als ich es dann installieren wollte, hat mein Antivirenprog. sofort Alarm geschlagen.
Habs dann bleiben lassen, weil es mir zu gefährlich erscheint.
Das Programm versucht sich immer wieder zu installieren, wenn man es nicht erlaubt. Ich musste den PC herunterfahren um es zu beenden.


----------



## seiLaut (26. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, Core Temp will einen Treiber laden. Doch Virentechnisch ist Coretemp sauber:
Virustotal. MD5: b053b92329582dd9a9af497339517acf

Bei ATT musst du das OSD erst aktivieren, schau dich einfach mal im Menü um. So schwer ist das nicht. 
Und wenn du nur die GPU Temp auswählen konntest, hast du nicht im Dropdownmenü geschaut.


----------



## Jasper (27. Februar 2009)

Komischerweiße kommt die Fehlermeldung nun nich mehr
Ich sag bescheid, wenn sie wieder kommt.


----------



## ATIFan22 (27. Februar 2009)

Probiers doch einfach mit GPU-Z,zeigt auch die GPU Temps an


----------



## acrobat (27. Februar 2009)

Ich muss hier echt mal ein großes Lob an die Entwickler aussprechen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass dieses Spiel so gut auf meiner 8600GT (256MB) läuft. Ich kann bei 1280x1024 die Texturen auf 'Hoch' stellen und sogar 4xAA einschalten, dann hängen die FPS trotzdem die meiste Zeit noch knapp unter 60. Nur bei der Showtime sinken sie auf ca. 40, was aber immer noch mehr als in Ordnung ist.


----------



## PrussianPride (27. Februar 2009)

acrobat schrieb:


> Ich muss hier echt mal ein großes Lob an die Entwickler aussprechen. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass dieses Spiel so gut ... läuft. ...



Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
Läuft sogar auf meinem Notebook (t2300,7600go) in 1280x800 mittlere Quali und 2xAA vollkommen flüssig.
Seltenheit bei solch neuen Spielen, allein schon die hohe Breitbild und dann das normalerweise totbringede AA, aber diesmal gehts echt geil

Freut mich, Spielkauf war es wert, Lob an die Programmierer!


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. März 2009)

*Es ist geschafft!!!*


----------



## msix38 (1. März 2009)

Congratulations, jetzt darf du von vorne anfangen.


----------



## katajama (1. März 2009)

Gratulation 

Da hab ich ja noch ein paar Sunden vor mir 

Aber macht ja auch echt laune - geiles GAme

CU
Kat


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. März 2009)

War am ende echt ein bischen nervig, denn die letzten 10 Rennen oder so musste ich nur noch Takedowns machen, weil ich diese Rennen anscheinend selten gefahren bin.


----------



## msix38 (1. März 2009)

Takedowns sind doch Deine Spezialität.


----------



## BamBuchi (1. März 2009)

Geil, Nimbel hat jetzt die Elite License 

Sag doch mal , wie du bisher das Spiel fandest


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. März 2009)

Ich fands ziemlich gut. Anfangs war ich etwas entäuscht, von der doch eher mäßigen Grafik, aber die hat auch ihre Stärken und Höhepunkte. Sie ist extrem detaliert und Tagsüber siehts einfach toll aus. Aber Nachts siehts einfach nur aus. Dafür ist die Welt der Oberhammer! Überall gibt es irgendwelche abkürzungen oder Rampen. Sowas liebe ich. Das die Rennen immer die gleichen sind störte mich überhaubt nicht. Die sind einfach nur spektakulär und machen einen irren Spaß!!! Ich fuhr oft einfach nur durch die Straßen, um die ganzen Rampen, Zäune (mir fehlen nur noch unter 10 oder so) oder Supersprünge zu finden und zu meistern! Ist einfach nur geil, fands um Meilen besser als die letzten NFS's!!!!

mfg Nimbel


----------



## BamBuchi (1. März 2009)

Schön zu hören, vll. hilfts jetzt anderen zur Kauf-entscheidung


----------



## Galford (2. März 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> *Es ist geschafft!!!*


 
Bike Freeburn Callenges, ich komme!

Okay, die Gesamtspielzeit ist ein bißchen hoch, dazu zählen aber auch Rennen eben nur zum Spaß.


----------



## BamBuchi (2. März 2009)

Hehe, cool
Hauptsache das Game macht spaß, dann kann es auch maln bisschen länger dauern


----------



## BautznerSnef (2. März 2009)

Hallo,

ist es möglich die Tastaturbelegung zu ändern, hätte gern die Pfeiltasten zum Gas geben und bremsen.
Danke im voraus


mfg Senf


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. März 2009)

Die Bikerlizens habe ich übrigens  auch


----------



## BamBuchi (2. März 2009)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist es möglich die Tastaturbelegung zu ändern, hätte gern die Pfeiltasten zum Gas geben und bremsen.
> Danke im voraus
> ...




Jup, drückst ESC dann solange F1/F2 bis du zu der Tastenbelegung kommst.

MfG BamBuchi


----------



## msix38 (3. März 2009)

Ich lass mir Zeit mit dem Game


----------



## Speedi (4. März 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Ich lass mir Zeit mit dem Game



WORD.
Und nachher kann man ja die Spielzeit vergleichen, wie lange man gebracuht hat um das Spiel zu schaffen, nicht, wie lange man in der "realen" Zeit dafür gebraucht hat^^  


Bin noch bei der A-Lizenz  !
Brauch noch 8 Siege, dann ist wieder ein Aufstieg dran^^ 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. März 2009)

Schade ist halt nur, wenn mans durchhat, gibt es keine Werbeschilder oder Superrampen mehr zu entdecken. Das fand ich immer hammergeil


----------



## ATImania (8. März 2009)

Also ich habe mal eine kurze Frage,

Und zwar hatte ich ja bei der DEMO das problem, dass Burnout Paradise gerne mal bei jedem zweiten oder dritten spielstart mir den ATi Treiber komplett abgeschossen hat und ich jedesmal den Treiber neu install. musste. Zudem gab es mit 4x AA riesige Pixelwürfel als Qualm und Staub der vom Fahrzeug aufgewirbelt wurde was aber komischerweise mit 8x AA weg war 

Jetzt meine Frage: ich habe zu dem Zeitpunkt den Catalyst 9.1 mit dem CCC vom 8.8 genutzt^^
Das Control Center wollte auch zuletzt nicht mehr mit dem 9.2 zusammen arbeiten weshalb ich den Catalyst 9.2 komplett ink. CCC install habe. Könnte das evt. schon das Problem gewesen sein, dass das Control Center deutlich älter war als der Display Driver?? 

Wollte mir morgen die neue PC Games mit der Burnout Paradise DEMO kaufen und dem ganzen nochmal eine letzte Chance geben. Mal schauen ob es mit dem 9.2 evt. besser läuft. 

Vielleicht hat da jemand schon Erfahrung gemacht??


----------



## Speedi (8. März 2009)

Also Erfahrung hab ich damit jetzt nicht gemacht, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das das Problem war!  
Probier's einfach nochmal und dann wirste ja sehen, ob's funtkioniert, oder nicht! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## ATImania (8. März 2009)

joa okay vielen Dank. Werde ich ja morgen sehen und ggf. mal berichten


----------



## ATImania (9. März 2009)

So nachdem ich mir also heute die PC Games gekauft habe und die Mega DEMO zu Burnout Paradise installiert habe, ist nach jetzt insgesamt 4 mal neu starten des Spiels kein Fehler oder Problem aufgetreten weshalb ich mal denke das es wirklich am alten CCC lag! Habe es vorsichtshalber auf meinem USB 4 GB Intenso Rainbowline Stick installiert um wirklich sicher zu gehen, dass selbst im schlimmsten fall ich nur die 4 GB Formatiern muss und nicht das ganze System von der 320 GB HDD 

Zocke übrigends in folgenden Settings:

Auflösung: *1024x768 (15" Philips 150/S4 TFT)*
Texturqualität: *Maximal*
ENV. Mapping: *Standard*
Schatten: *Hoch*
Anti-Aliasing: *8x*
SSAO: *Ein*

*Avg. ~31 Fps* (Min. 27 Fps - Max. 36 Fps)

Ohne SSAO sind es ca. Avg. 50 Fps (Max. 60 Fps)!

Spiel läuft jetzt auch Qualitativ besser als mit der alten Treiber Combo


----------



## Speedi (9. März 2009)

Das ist doch schön!  
Wobei ich finde, dass Burnout Paradise nur dann nicht ruckelt, wenn das Spiel mit 60 FPS durchgehend läuft.
Ansonsten ist so ein leichtes Hintergrundruckeln zu bemerken! Vielleicht bin ich da aber auch nur etwas empfindlich!  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## ATImania (9. März 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Das ist doch schön!
> Wobei ich finde, dass Burnout Paradise nur dann nicht ruckelt, wenn das Spiel mit 60 FPS durchgehend läuft.
> Ansonsten ist so ein leichtes Hintergrundruckeln zu bemerken! Vielleicht bin ich da aber auch nur etwas empfindlich!
> 
> ...



Ne du hast recht! Es ist zwar kein richtiges ruckeln aber solche art Microruckler die man im Hintergrund merkt aber auch nicht überall sondern nur wenn man entweder schnell um die ecken driftet oder rückwärts fährt und dreht oder wenn viel Weitsicht vorhanden ist. 

Aber zur not wenn mir das dann doch mal auf die **** gehen sollte, dann schalte ich SSAO einfach wieder aus und schon habe ich Avg. ~50+ Fps 

PS: Was war SSAO eigentlich noch einmal genau?? Hatte es einfach mal "Ein" geschaltet


----------



## ATImania (9. März 2009)

So jetzt habe ich Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht und nachdem die Demo diesmal gut lief habe ich mir gerade die Vollversion gegönnt 

Jetzt erstaml ne runde durch Paradise City drehen


----------



## »EraZeR« (9. März 2009)

Du wirst ne Menge Spaß damit haben!!!


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. März 2009)

mhh,ich hätte auch gerne das Geld für die Vollversion


----------



## ATImania (9. März 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> mhh,ich hätte auch gerne das Geld für die Vollversion



Ich habe das Geld eigentlich auch nicht wofür ich von meiner Freundin auch wieder eins auf den Deckel bekommen habe 

Aber So Waht?? Ich bin glücklich


----------



## ATImania (10. März 2009)

Habe mal eine Frage:

Ich habe Probleme mit dem Online zocken! Bzw. ich wäre froh wenn ich überhaupt Online kommen könnte! Beim Anmelden steht "Wenn Sie bereits über ein EA Konto verfügen, so geben sie ihre Daten hier ein"! Da ich NfS Undercover und Most Wanted ohne Probleme Online zocken kann bzw. ich also auch ein EA Konto besitze, habe ich meine Daten bei Paradise eingegeben aber beim Anmelden kommt die Info "Das Konto ist mit diesem Benutzernamen und Passwort ungültig" aber ich weiss zu 120% das die Angaben richtig sind weil ich sonst kein anderes verwende!!

Also wollte ich ein neues Konto eröffnen! Benutzername, Passwort, selbst das Geburtsdatum angegeben und auf "Weiter" geklickt bis beim Anmelden die info "Ungültiger oder falscher Kontoname" kommt, wo ich mich frage "wieso??" wenn ich mich neu anmelden will. Habe auch mit zwei unterschiedlichen e-mail Addys mein glück versucht! Ohne Erfolg!!

Das ist alles zu hoch für mich! Als Hinweis steht da immer "Ihr Daten entnehmen sie einer Bestätigungs Mail" oder so ähnlich. Aber was für eine Bestätigugs Mail wenn ich nicht nicht einmal Registriert bin?? Weiss einer von euch vielleicht eine Lösung?


----------



## msix38 (10. März 2009)

Für dieses Problem gibt es keine gescheite Lösung, das hat mit dem Server zu tun. Viele USER die sich bei Burnout Paradise anmelden und online zocken wollen, schaffen es einfach nicht, sich einzuloggen bzw. zu registrieren. Hat bei mir auch nicht geklappt.


----------



## ATImania (10. März 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Für dieses Problem gibt es keine gescheite Lösung, das hat mit dem Server zu tun. Viele USER die sich bei Burnout Paradise anmelden und online zocken wollen, schaffen es einfach nicht, sich einzuloggen bzw. zu registrieren. Hat bei mir auch nicht geklappt.




Ohhhh vielen Dank!! 

Dann kann ich es ja lange probieren 
Und ich dachte schon ich wäre nur wieder zu blöd dafür 

Naja dann muss ich halt erstmal offline zocken und in der Lizens aufsteigen. Noch 10 Siege dann bin ich immer hin B Lizens


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. März 2009)

Yeah, Grafikbugalarm (war beim nächsten Start wieder weg)


----------



## ATImania (10. März 2009)

Ja genau das hatte ich auch! Das sind doch diese überdimensionalen Pixelwürfel die da als Rauch und Staub aufgewirbelt werden oder? Das hatte ich "immer" mit AA 4x! Sobald ich mit AA 8x gezockt habe war es weg


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. März 2009)

Ich zocke auch mit 8AA, war halt nur der Bug beim Starten.


----------



## ATImania (10. März 2009)

Ja aber mit 8x AA hatte ich das noch nie 
Aber gut zu wissen das es ein Bug ist der zumindest nicht nur bei mir auftritt. Aber ansonsten muss ich sagen, bin ich mit dem Game sehr zufrieden!! Der Fehler mit dem Grafikkarten Treiber ist in der zwischenzeit zwar 1 mal wieder aufgetreten aber sonst ohne probleme.


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. März 2009)

Es ist geschafft, ich habe alle 400 Smashes gemacht

Ich habe jetzt eine Stunde lang versucht, alle 10 Supersprünge in Downtown zu meistern, habe mir eine Lösung aus dem Internet geholt, auf dem alle 10 Sprünge eingetragen sind. Aber auch nachdem ich alle gemeistert habe (manche sogar mehrmals) bekomme ich den 10. Sprung einfach nicht


----------



## ATImania (10. März 2009)

Den Sprung kenne ich noch gar nicht^^
Obwohl ich da mit sicherheit schon öffter vorbei gefahren bin. Naja aber so hast du wenigstens noch eine letzte großer Herausforderung 

Mal schauen wie lange ich zocken muss um so weit zu kommen.


----------



## ATImania (10. März 2009)

So ich habe jetzt auch mal paar Screenshots die ich zum besten gebe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. März 2009)

Bilder bitte hier im Forum hochladen, macht es einfacher sie zu sehen und es dauert nicht so lange, bis die Seite geladen ist. Einfach beim Posten unten auf "Anhänge Verwalten" und da deine Bilder hochladen.
Danke


----------



## ATImania (11. März 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Bilder bitte hier im Forum hochladen, macht es einfacher sie zu sehen und es dauert nicht so lange, bis die Seite geladen ist. Einfach beim Posten unten auf "Anhänge Verwalten" und da deine Bilder hochladen.
> Danke



Ohhh sorry!! Ja jetzt sehe ich das erst 
Und ich habe mich schon immer gewudert, warum das bei euch immer anders aussieht bzw. immer eine Vorschau vorhanden ist. Dann kann ich sie ja das nächste mal in der Original Größe lassen 

So besser??


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. März 2009)

Jo. Aber warum sind die Bilder so klein? Oder kannste nicht höher zocken?


----------



## ATImania (11. März 2009)

Nimbel schrieb:


> Jo. Aber warum sind die Bilder so klein? *Oder kannste nicht höher zocken?*



Der war gut! Ne ne die Zeiten sind endgültig vorbei 

Ne, ich hatte es ja sonst immer unter "Bilder-Hochladen.net" und dafür musste ich die Bilder verkleinern damit ich den Link für das Vollbild bekomme. Sonst wäre das Bild für die darstellung auf der Seite zu groß gewesen 

Nomal sind sie in 1024x768 also in logisch der Auflösung in der ich zocke. Mit einem größeren TFT würde ich auch noch höher zocken 

Hier eins in Original Größe


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. März 2009)

Aso, für mich wäre ein 17 Zoll TFT zu klein


----------



## ATImania (11. März 2009)

Wer sagt denn das ich ein 17" habe?? Ne Ne ich habe ein 15" TFT 

Es handelt sich um den Philips 150/S4! Das Teil hat mich mal vor ca. 5 Jahren fast 400€ gekostet! Macht heute noch ein 1a Bild (besser als der 20" NoName TFT von meinem Bruder) 

Kann mich von ihm (solange der super läuft) nicht trennen^^


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. März 2009)

Doch so groß. Ich finde 22" ist die beste größe. Aber sowas ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache. Damit es nicht zuuuuu Off-Topic wird, hier noch ein Screen.

Einer meiner Krassesten Stunts überhaubt. Ich fahre mit gefühlten 1000 km/h und über 5x Burnouts hintereinander falsch ab, mein Wagen rollt sich seitwärts und kommt so auf den Supersprung. Er fliegt hoch, dreht sich mehrmals um die eigene Achse und landet EXACT genau gerade und ich kann weiterfahren. Schade, dass ich das nicht aufgenommen habe.


----------



## BamBuchi (12. März 2009)

Sehr schönes Bild, dass Wasser sieht auch sehr echt aus


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (13. März 2009)

Also das mit der Werbung in Burnout Paradise ist schon heftig, da bezahlt man ein Vollpreis-Spiel und bekommt laufend noch online neue Werbung nachgeschoben, scheinbar müssen die Kassen der Publisher aufgrund der Finanzkrise anderweitig gefüllt werden 

Was sagt die Community dazu=


----------



## ATImania (13. März 2009)

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, dann habe ich da noch gar nicht darauf geachtet! Ich fahre meistens mit gefühlten 300 Km/h und mehr durch Paradise City und schau das ich auf der Straße bleibe 

Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es aber auch nicht schlecht. Ich meine es hindert oder stört ja auch eigentlich niemanden und Original Werbung trägt für mich eigentlich noch zur Atmo. bei. Halt wie im realen Leben 

EDIT:

Ich habe jetzt mal extra darauf geachtet und interessante Werbung gefunden! nVidia, Burger King, Diesel oder JLAudio


----------



## Galford (14. März 2009)

Hab mich heute mal wieder vor den PC gesetzt um mir meine letzten Paradise-Belohnungen zu erspielen. Und es hat geklappt.


----------



## Speedi (15. März 2009)

Lol^^
Bei der Biker-Lizenz hast du 101 % stehen^^


----------



## ATImania (15. März 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Lol^^
> Bei der Biker-Lizenz hast du 101 % stehen^^



Ja und er hat noch nicht einmal alle Freeburn Challenges


----------



## Galford (15. März 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Ja und er hat noch nicht einmal alle Freeburn Challenges


 
Weiter als 101% soll es nicht gehen, dafür braucht man neben der Bike Lizenz auch "nur" 2 Serien von Freeburn Challenges (beim Motorrad besteht eine Serie aus 5 Aufgaben)
Bei Autos und Bikes alle Challenges abzuschließen wird wohl auch eher unmöglich, da es insgesamt auch 490 (!) gibt, und soooo viel Zeit habe ich dann wirklich nicht.

Beim den Autos kann man genauso 101% erreichen, allerdings braucht man ebenfalls 2 Serien a 50 Aufgaben (zumindest bei den Freeburn Challenges, bei Zeit Challenges müsste ich jetzt nachschauen). Das dauert aber natürlich schon sehr lange, wobei ich hier wirklich am Anfang bin. Außerdem habe ich die eine oder andere Challenge mehr als einmal Spielen müssen (vorallem beim Bike), weil jemand anderes diese noch brauchte, oder jemand es nicht geschafft hat. Zugegeben, eine habe auch ich verbockt (allerdings nicht als einziger) aber bei nächsten Versuch war ich sogar 2ter von 8. Leider sind nicht immer alle Mitspieler ganz bei der Sache, und Teamgeist ist nicht immer gegeben, wobei es machmal doch super funktionieren kann. Es ist schon toll wenn man sich zu acht an einer Stelle trifft, sich nebeneinander aufstellt und dann gleichzeitig losfährt und alle gleichzeitig einen Wheele machen.

Allerdings scheinen die meisten Online Challenges für 6 - 8 Spieler stattzufinden. Für 2 bis 5 Spieler wird man eher gekickt, oder es ist geschlossen weil 2-3 Leute für sich spielen (die auch denke ich, nicht angezeigt werden, wenn man nur Freunde einläd). 

Wenn es bei euch mit dem Online-Spielen klappen würde, würde ich gerne mit euch 3 - 5 Spieler Freeburn Challenges spielen, am liebsten natürlich mit Autos. Da könnte man auch systematisch die Challenges "abarbeiten", ohne allzuviele mehrmals zu spielen. Mit dem NFS Undercover Nick funktioniert das Anmelden nicht, bei mir aber mit meinem EA-Forums-Nickname. Wenn ihr Probleme beim anmelden habt, checkt mal auf der EA-Seite euer Profil (mit e-mail und Passwort anmelden, also ohne Nickname). Zweifelsfalls meldet euch für eine EA-Forum an, ich z.B. bei Undercover, wobei das keine Rolle spielt, da ihr da dann in jedem Forum posten könnt.

Ich bin ein fairer Mitspieler, also wenn mal jemand eine Aufgabe nicht schafft, ist das nicht so schlimm. Es gibt ja noch die Möglickeit die Challenges zu wiederholen. Und ich müsste ehrlich gesagt noch rausfinden, wie man sich bei Burnout Paradise Online am Besten findet.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (15. März 2009)

Also ich muss schon sagen.... Als eingefleischter burnout Fan find ich das spiel echt gelungen, dir grafik stimmt und das gamplay is auch nich von schlechten eltern jetz wo ich alles freigeschaltet/gefunden hab wollt ich mal fragen ob irgendwer hier n paar mods oder addons kennt, danke schonma für die posts

P.s. zu der Werbung wenn ihr Diesel Vans seht ... Ideal für takedowns


----------



## msix38 (15. März 2009)

ditooo^^


----------



## ATImania (17. März 2009)

Weiss einer von euch, was dieses CrashTV sein wird?? Habe im Shop nachgeschaut und da steht nur "demnächst erhältlich bzw. verfügbar" 

Klingt sehr interessant. Weiss einer genaueres??


----------



## Dancingsheep (17. März 2009)

Hallo ihr burnout begeisterten 

Hoffe die frage wird nicht zum 100ten mal gestellt, hatte auch nun ehrlich keine lust alle 55 seiten komplett durch zu lesen,

Wollte mal wissen wie viele Moppeds im game gibt und wie man ran kommt, bekannt sind mir 3 das 3te bekommt man ab 50% oder so


----------



## Galford (17. März 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> Weiss einer von euch, was dieses CrashTV sein wird?? Habe im Shop nachgeschaut und da steht nur "demnächst erhältlich bzw. verfügbar"
> 
> Klingt sehr interessant. Weiss einer genaueres??


 
Guckst du hier:
Criterion Games

Schaue ich mir jedem Freitag an, da zumeinst an diesem Tag die neuen Folgen erscheinen. Vielleicht kann man die Sendung auch bald über das Spiel bzw. dem Shop anschauen. Ansonsten kann man es auch über itunes abonnieren oder eben direkt auf der Webseite von Criterion anschauen. Ist eigentlich immer sehr nett gemacht, und man erfährt viel über Burnout Paradise und die erschienenen bzw. kommenden Updates.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (17. März 2009)

... wiso antwortet mir keiner??


----------



## ATImania (17. März 2009)

Hab gerade mal die aktuelle Ausgabe von CrashTV gesehen  
Gefällt mir! Cool gemacht und der Rückblick auf vergangene Burnout Tage mit dem Boost war auch interessant zumal Paradise mein erster Burnout Teil ist *schäm*

EDIT:

@ FrEaKoUt911 es soll wohl bald ein offizielles Addon kommen und es gibt Gerüchte, dass es auch Flugzeuge geben wird 

>>> http://www.gamestar.de/news/pc/sport/rennspiel/1954627/burnout_paradise.html


----------



## Galford (17. März 2009)

ATImania schrieb:


> dass es auch Flugzeuge geben wird


 
Crash TV Episode 6
Criterion Games


Burnout Fans können sich vorallem auf Big Surf Island freuen, dass von allen Updates wohl das heiß Erwarteste ist.
http://www.criteriongames.com/packs/island.php

Für alle anderen Packs ist die Seite von Criterion auch die wohl beste Informationsquelle, ob Legendary Cars, Toy Cars etc.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (17. März 2009)

... sieht gut aus, aber die flugzeuge kann ich mir iwie nich vorstellen...


----------



## Speedi (18. März 2009)

Ich mir auch nicht, aber muss man dann für so ein Add-On Geld hinlegen, oder recht es, wenn man den Besitz des Haupt-Spiels nachweisen kann?


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (18. März 2009)

... ich denk mal das musst du wie jedes normale addon im ea-store kaufen...


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. März 2009)

Kostet bestimmt Geld.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (19. März 2009)

... bei EA nehm ich das mal an... ich glaub nich ds das umsonst sein wird


----------



## ATImania (19. März 2009)

Also ich denke, entweder kostenpflichtiger Download oder das Addon auf DVD Medium im Einzelhandel 

EA hat nichts zu verschenken! Auch keine Addons


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. März 2009)

Stellt euch mal vor, Burnout Paradise währe von VALVE gepublished worden.

= 

Da würde es ja alle paar Wochen ein Update geben, sogar mit Inhalt


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (20. März 2009)

auja, das wär extrem geil


----------



## PakiXT (24. März 2009)

hey leute brauche hilfe und zwar beim rausgehen vom spiel...wo kann man das spiel beenden???


----------



## Klutten (24. März 2009)

Schon mal einen Blick in die Bedienungsanleitung gewagt?


----------



## PakiXT (24. März 2009)

hab keine mehr  sonst würde ich net fragen


----------



## ATImania (24. März 2009)

PakiXT schrieb:


> hab keine mehr  sonst würde ich net fragen



Spielst du mit Tastatur?? Dann "Esc" und wenn das Spiel unterbrochen ist, mit der "F1" Taste durch das Menü surfen 

du musst dann genau zwei mal F1 drücken und dann ganz unten auf "Spiel verlassen" klicken 

Mit dem XBox 360 Controller drückst du einfach auf die "Back" Taste um ins Menü zu kommen und dann statt "F1" drückst du dann zwei mal die "LB" Schultertaste


----------



## seiLaut (24. März 2009)

Ähm, steht der Key bei Burnout nicht auf der Anleitung?


----------



## Speedi (24. März 2009)

Ja, da hast du Recht^^
Dann kann er das Spiel ja gar nicht mehr neu installieren.

Oder er hat was Illegales am laufen^^


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (24. März 2009)

sonst probiers mal mit alt+f4... bei mir funzt das  desweiteren steht das auch in der readme..


----------



## Speedi (24. März 2009)

FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> sonst probiers mal mit alt+f4... bei mir funzt das  desweiteren steht das auch in der readme..



Aber mit Alt+F4 katapultierst du dich sofort aus dem Spiel ohne zu speichern, soweit ich weiß!
Das ist in manchen Games ganz gut, wenn gezählt wird, wie viele Versuche man für etwas gebraucht hat, aber dafür üben will, ohne dass ein Versuch eingetragen wird, damit man nachher nur einen Versuch gebraucht hat.  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (25. März 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Aber mit Alt+F4 katapultierst du dich sofort aus dem Spiel ohne zu speichern, soweit ich weiß!
> Das ist in manchen Games ganz gut, wenn gezählt wird, wie viele Versuche man für etwas gebraucht hat, aber dafür üben will, ohne dass ein Versuch eingetragen wird, damit man nachher nur einen Versuch gebraucht hat.
> 
> 
> ...


 
... also bei mir funktioniert das immer mit speichern, außerdem wird automatisch gespeichert sobald du irgendwas freigeschaltet oder geschafft hast...


----------



## Speedi (26. März 2009)

FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... also bei mir funktioniert das immer mit speichern, außerdem wird automatisch gespeichert sobald du irgendwas freigeschaltet oder geschafft hast...



Ja, das mag sein, aber wenn du das Spiel "normal" beendest, speichert das Spiel dfeinen Spielstand immer nochmal ab, egal, ob du was freigeschaltet hast, oder nicht!  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (26. März 2009)

Kepi007 schrieb:


> Ja, das mag sein, aber wenn du das Spiel "normal" beendest, speichert das Spiel dfeinen Spielstand immer nochmal ab, egal, ob du was freigeschaltet hast, oder nicht!
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> Kepi007



Korrekt!
Burnout Paradise hat ne Auto-Speicherfunktion bei beenden!


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (26. März 2009)

... also mir is das egal, da ich am schrottplatz starte...


----------



## Galford (29. März 2009)

Wer übrigens sein Burnout Paradise jetzt startet bzw. heute Mittag gestartet hat (Online-Verbindung vorausgesetzt) kann den neuen Patch aufspielen, und die Toy Cars, Boost Specials und Legendary Cars kaufen. Allerdings auch recht teuer - 12.99 für alle Toy Cars. Die Legendary Cars für 7,99 kann man auch nicht unbedingt als billig bezeichnen. Und ihr braucht eine Kreditkarte. Ich habe keine, muss mir also überlegen wie ich überhaupt die Möglichkeit bekommen, mir später z.B. Big Surf Island zu kaufen. In Zeiten von Paypal und Click 'n Buy etc. finde ich es schon schwach, dass ein weltweit tätiges Unternehmen wie EA nur die Kreditkartenzahlung anbietet.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (29. März 2009)

tja is dann halt so, im zweifelsfall gibste halt einfach die Kreditkartennummer deiner mutter an


----------



## seiLaut (30. März 2009)

FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> tja is dann halt so, im zweifelsfall gibste halt einfach die Kreditkartennummer deiner mutter an



Nö, EA macht doch klar deutlich, dass sie nichts verkaufen wollen.


----------



## ATImania (30. März 2009)

Weiss einer, ob man mit dem neuen Patch nun endlich auch mal Online zocken kann?? Hatte gerade nochmal versucht mich Online mit meinem EA Konto einzuloggen aber dann steht da "um Online spielen zu können, benötigen sie den neuesten Patch"! Und auch hier auf PCGH beim Download wird dies erwähnt 

Kann da einer schon was zu sagen?? Lade den Patch gerade runter!


----------



## Speedi (30. März 2009)

Naja, also ich kann trotzdem Online zocken, habe es gerade wieder probiert^^
Allerdings geht das nicht mit meinem EA-Konto-Name, sondern mit meinem sogenannten "EA-Screen-Name", den ich auch erstmal auf der EA-Homepage nachschauen musste.
Diesen hat man anscheinend irgendwann einmal erstellt^^  

Ich lade auch gerade den neuen Patch, man will ja schließlich auf dem neuesten Stand sein!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## ATImania (30. März 2009)

Na Toll!! Nach dem Patch gibt es eine Fehlermeldung! Kann das Spiel nicht mehr Starten 
Weiss einer, wo sich die Savegames befinden?? Will das Game jetzt nicht mit allen Savegames löschen!!

EDIT:

Hat sich erledigt 
Hab sie schon gefunden!!


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (30. März 2009)

achso... wenn du ein durchgespieltes willst ... frag mich ...


----------



## Galford (4. April 2009)

Endlich habe ich die 101% auch bei den Autos erreicht. Als Belohnung gab es leider nur den Carbon Uberschall 8.


----------



## msix38 (4. April 2009)

Ist der Wagen schnell?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (4. April 2009)

... ich denke allein schon der Name (Überschall) sagt alles aus  und ja der wagen ist verdammt schnell


----------



## »EraZeR« (4. April 2009)

Die Statistik des Wagens sieht aber nicht danach aus. WOW 94 Stunden gezockt. Respekt


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (4. April 2009)

... ich habs in 42 Stunden geschafft auf 101% zu kommen...


----------



## Galford (4. April 2009)

FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ... ich habs in 42 Stunden geschafft auf 101% zu kommen...


 
Bin ja auch Burnout-Neuling, deshalb hat es auch länger gedauert. Hast du mit "real-Life"-Freunden gespielt oder nur mit unbekannten Leuten aus dem Internet? Da ich sonst niemanden kenne, der mit mir die Challenges für 2 - 3 Spieler durchgespielt hätte, musste ich mit mir unbekannten Leuten spielen. Und leider hatte ich auch oft Pech, da sogar Leute Online gehen die nicht wissen wie man driftet! Barrelrolls, Flatspins und 20 Sekunden am Stück boosten sind für manche zu schwer. Unglaublich. Auch habe ich viele Challenges 2 - 3x oder noch mehr gespielt in der Hoffnung, dass man auch mal eine Challenge spielt die mir nützt óder auch um anderen zu helfen, die die Challenge wohl noch brauchten. In den über 90 Stunden sind auch die Bike-Lizenz enthalten (bei dir wahrscheinlich schon in den 42 Stunden), die ich vor der Auto-Lizenz erworben habe, und auch Nicht-Online Spiele mit den neuen Autos (Legendary Cars etc.). Außerdem enthalten sind Stuntrun, Marked Man etc. Online, was zwar in die Spielzeit hinzuzählt, aber eben nicht zu 101%. Ein zielgerichtetes Spielen auf 101% ginge wohl doch schneller. Außerdem zählt für mich eher der Spaß am Spielen, weniger die Zeit die ich jetzt gebraucht habe.

Leider trifft man neben super Spielern auch auf absolute Idioten. Wenn sich 6 Wagen nebeneinander aufstellen und der Spieler 8 über sieben Autos spingen soll, aber der siebte Spieler die Challenge nicht kapiert oder nicht kapieren will und es witzig findet die anderen zu takedownen, dann wird online schon mal richtig ärgerlich. Eigentlich sollte man nur online spielen dürfen, wenn man schon 40-50% des Spiels hinter sich hat.

Reicht es eigentlich auch aus zwei Serien der Zeit-Challenges zu spielen, oder muss man 2 Serien der Freeburn-Challenges abschließen, wie bei mir?

Aber klar wäre ich nie in die Region von 42 Stunden gekommen. Also großen Respekt dafür! Hätte es auch lieber früher geschafft. Aber wenn du Lust hast, könnten wir uns als Freunde in Burnout adden, und Big Surf Island bei Erscheinen unsicher machen (keine Angst, wenn eine Challenges bei mir online nicht geklappt hat, lag es in 98% - 99% der Fällen nicht bei mir, und in 100% nicht bei mir alleine).

Eingentlich ist Burnout mein erstes Rennspiel, dass ich wirklich online spiele. Undercover (100 Karriere, 100% Spiel) habe ich keine einziges mal online gespielt, und selbst die Vorgänger nicht. Eigentlich spiele ich nie online, da mich bis eben auf Burnout, nur Singleplayer-Spiele interessieren.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (4. April 2009)

...ok, dafür ab ich verständniss  ich habs mit freuden gemacht...


----------



## Galford (4. April 2009)

FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ...ok, dafür ab ich verständniss  ich habs mit freuden gemacht...


 
Tja, auf Freunde kann man sich verlassen. Sei froh das du es mit jemanden durchspielen konntest, den du kennst. Ich habe mir mehrmals fast alle Haare ausgerissen. Man glaubt nicht wie frustriert man sein kann, auch bei einen super Spiel. Manche Leute gehen online und stellen ihre Wagen auch einfach mal ab und dann sind die eine viertel bis halbe Stunden auf dem Klo oder sonstwas. Das glaubt man nicht, wenn man es nicht erlebt hat. Klar kann man die kicken, aber Zeit kostet es auf jeden Fall. Besonders "witzig" ist es auch wenn du in den Bergen bist und eine Challenge spielst, und ein Mitspieler sich gemühtlich in Richtung Strand bewegt.

Außerdem habe ich ein paar Mugshots mit Mittelfinger! Besonders ist diese Geste bei Marked Man beliebt. Es ist halt auch nur ein Spiel, und wenn mir jemand einen Takedown verpasst, zeige ich ihm auch nicht den Stinkefinger.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (5. April 2009)

jo... hättest ja auchmal hier im Forum anfragen können ob jemand dir hilft...


----------



## Galford (5. April 2009)

FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> jo... hättest ja auchmal hier im Forum anfragen können ob jemand dir hilft...


 

Seite 54 hier im Forum:

"Wenn es bei euch mit dem Online-Spielen klappen würde, würde ich gerne mit euch 3 - 5 Spieler Freeburn Challenges spielen, am liebsten natürlich mit Autos. Da könnte man auch systematisch die Challenges "abarbeiten", ohne allzuviele mehrmals zu spielen. Mit dem NFS Undercover Nick funktioniert das Anmelden nicht, bei mir aber mit meinem EA-Forums-Nickname. Wenn ihr Probleme beim anmelden habt, checkt mal auf der EA-Seite euer Profil (mit e-mail und Passwort anmelden, also ohne Nickname). Zweifelsfalls meldet euch für eine EA-Forum an, ich z.B. bei Undercover, wobei das keine Rolle spielt, da ihr da dann in jedem Forum posten könnt"


Leider hat sich darauf keiner gemeldet. Bin aber immer noch gerne dazu bereit mich mit anderen Online zu treffen. Besonders gerne Zeit-Challenges, und Challenges bis 6 Spieler, sowie auch Bike Challenges (gerademal 31 von 70 absolviert)


----------



## Gimmick (6. April 2009)

Hiho,

ich habe seit neustem ein komisches Problem mit Burnout.
An manchen Stellen, fallen die fps auf ca. 50-55fps ab und es ruckelt wie sau (in Downtown im Süden unter/auf dem Highway z.b. bzw. in der Nähe des südl. Schrottplatzes)

Das sind dann auch keine Nachladeruckler, das hab ich schon überprüft.
Die eingestellten Details sind dabei auch egal (mit fsaa af/ohne, schatten an/aus vollkommen wurscht).
Das war bis zum Tausch meines defekten Mainboards (durch ein identisches) nicht so. Davor konnte ich prima meine Fahrten Frapsen, alles kein Problem.
Werfe ich jetzt Fraps (Half/Full ist egal, kommt nur auf die Fps an) an und habe damit einen Fps Limit von 50fps, ruckelt es extrem. In anderen Spielen ist das nicht so =/

Das System: Ph2 X4 @3GHz, HD4870 (1GB), 4Gb Ram. Graka Treiber habe ich 9.1-9.3 probiert brachte nichts.


Ums nochmal kurz zusammen zu fassen:

Alles unter 60fps = tierisches geruckel ^^

Hat jemand ne Idee?

gruß gimmick


----------



## Galford (6. April 2009)

Oh Gott, bei den Autos kann man sogar 102% erreichen, wenn man alle 420 Auto-Challenges abschließt. Ich habe mal ein bißchen gegoogelt und viele mussten so um die 160 Stunden aufwärts spielen (einer sogar 300 (!) Stunden). Sorry, ich werde zu süchtig nach diesem Spiel. Kein Witz, es beunruhigt mich und ich steige hier aus. 101% okay, 102% ist für absolute Hardcore-Zocker. Außerdem sehe ich kaum eine Möglichkeit die 2-3 Spieler Challenges abzuschließen, denn wie erwähnt, habe ich keinen Bekannten der das Spiel auch auf den PC spielt, und online kann ich wohl auch kaum einen anderen Burnout-Spieler dazu zwingen nur mit mir oder nur zu dritt zu spielen.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (6. April 2009)

ich könnte versuchen die challenges mit dir zu fahren...


----------



## msix38 (7. April 2009)

Jemand schon zu 100% fertig das Game unter Euch Newbies?


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (7. April 2009)

sogar zu 101% du nerd


----------



## Galford (7. April 2009)

FrEaKoUt911 schrieb:


> ich könnte versuchen die challenges mit dir zu fahren...


 

Sehr gerne, wenn du dafür Zeit hast. Muss allerdings auch gleich zugeben, dass gerade die geschafften 2 Spieler-Challenges bei mir recht dünn gesäht sind. Es gäbe also schon einiges zu tun. Aber wenn es Spaß macht. 

Ist dein Forumsname auch deine Burnout-Spielername? Und wann hättest du Zeit? Kannst mir ja eine Profilnachricht schicken. Bei mir geht es allerdings unter der Wochen nicht vor ca. 18:15.


----------



## Elbsurfer (7. April 2009)

... noch 99% - aber es geht weiter!


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (7. April 2009)

... das schaffste schon...


----------



## Wh8te (9. Mai 2009)

Moin gemeinde...

Hab mir das Spiel mal gekauft...nur kriege ich es nicht zum laufen verdammte Axt

also habs installiert....patch drauf! Demnach startet das Spiel bis zum Ladebildschirm und steigt dann wieder auf den Desktop mit folgender Fehlermeldung: 

Bournout.exe hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden...

AppName: burnoutparadise.exe	 AppVer: 1.0.0.1	 ModName: burnoutparadise.exe
ModVer: 1.0.0.1	 Offset: 018fc2cb


Mein System:

AMD 9850 Phenom Quad 4x2,4 GHZ
4 GB OCZ Gold 1066MHz
ATI 4850 512 MB
Win XP Prof Servicepack 3

was kann ich machen? ich dreh am Stock


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Mai 2009)

Neusten Grafikkarten Treiber drauf und DirectX aktuallisieren


----------



## moe (10. Mai 2009)

probiers mal ohne den patch. läuft bei mir besser als mit.


----------



## Wh8te (10. Mai 2009)

Top, hat geholfen! danke^^

auf gehts


----------



## ATImania (16. Mai 2009)

So ich habe jetzt meinen 15" Philips TFT in Rente geschickt und durch einen Samsung SyncMaster 2243 SN 22" LCD Monitor ersetzt der Full HD Ready ist!

Hab jetzt Burnout Paradise auch endlich in höheren Auflösungen als 1024x768 zocken können. Genau gesagt zocke ich Burnout Paradise jetzt in 1920x1080 Full HD in Max. Settings (außer SSAO "off") mit 31.5 Fps.

hier mal neue Screenshots.......


----------



## SLIKX (23. Mai 2009)

was war denn von euch so die höhste Punktzahl im Stuntrennen??

Meine Höchste war bei ca. 4.880.000 und ich bin bei ca. 32%
Mit dem Jensen P12


----------



## Galford (27. Mai 2009)

SLIKX schrieb:


> was war denn von euch so die höhste Punktzahl im Stuntrennen??
> 
> Meine Höchste war bei ca. 4.880.000 und ich bin bei ca. 32%
> Mit dem Jensen P12


 
Stuntrun ist nicht meine Lieblingsdiziplin, deshalb bin ich auch schlechter als du. Jedoch müssen du und ich wohl einsehen, dass wir Noobs sind. Laut Criterion steht der Record um einiges höher:

".... faced by the simply staggering efforts of *Glesga Maestro*.

Weighing in with a record score of *2,087,282,430 Points*, this double Billionaire really seems to be a 4 Star Stunt Run General. I salute you."



.


----------



## SLIKX (27. Mai 2009)

wie kann man den 2 Mrd. bekommen ohne Trainer?


----------



## boss3D (20. Juni 2009)

Ich bin gestern im Spielemarktplatz _(Xbox 360)_ zufällig auf die Erweiterung *Big Surf Island* gestoßen und habe mir die 1.2 GB Datei gleichmal runtergeladen. Wenn ich jetzt Burnout starte, gibts wirklich eine kleine Insel mehr und auch der Schriftzug ist jetzt orange umrandet und weist auf die Erweiterung hin, aber mich wundern da ein paar Sachen:

1.) Überall liest man, dass die Erweiterung 1000 MS Points kostet. Wieso musste ich nichts bezahlen und konnte die Datei gleich so runterladen?

2.) Sowas wie Installieren gibt es ja auf der Xbox 360 nicht. Muss ich die 1.2 GB Datei einfach auf der HDD lassen _(wo sie jetzt ist)_, damit sie benutzt wird? Normalerweise lädt die Xbox 360 ja automatisch Updates und Patches und spielt diese gleich ein, aber aus dieser "Erweiterung" werde ich nicht schlau weil damit nichts passiert, außer, dass sie scheinbar vom Spiel verwendet wird.

3.) Was hat es mit dem Update auf v1.9 auf sich, dass ja in irgendeinem Zusammenhang mit Big Surf Island stehen soll?

*[Edit]*
google sagt: Das 1.2 GB Update V1.9 ist gratis und bringt die Insel dazu, allerdeings muss man erste den Zutritt für 1000 MS Points kaufen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## computertod (25. Juni 2009)

gibts das Update auch für die PC-Version und vorallem wo?


----------



## Galford (25. Juni 2009)

computertod schrieb:


> gibts das Update auch für die PC-Version und vorallem wo?


 
Nein, Big Surf Island gibt es (noch) nicht für PC. Es wurde weder bestätigt noch dementiert, dass Big Surf Island auch für den PC erscheint. Also weiß es keiner so genau (außer Criterion und EA natürlich) ob wir PC-Spieler das Update noch bekommen oder nicht. Die Car Packs erschienen alle für PC, Cops and Robbers (noch) nicht, und Big Surf eben auch (noch) nicht.

Aber da Criterion ein extra PC-Team hat, dass eben schon BP Ultimate Box für den PC umgesetzt hat, brauchen die vielleicht noch etwas Zeit um Big Surf Island zu portieren. Bei BP für Xbox360 und PS3 gab es die meisten Inhalte ja schon zu Release Anfang 2008 bzw. mit den Updates über das Jahr 2008 hinweg, deshalb konnte man die Vollversion für PC auch mit den Ultimate Boxes für XBox und PS3 veröffentlichen. Das Party Pack wurde vielleicht eben nur für die Ultimate Box entwickelt und als einziges so entwickelt, dass die PC-Version fast gleichauf war.

So lange Criterion nicht bestätigt, dass es nicht für PC kommt, kann man noch hoffen. 

Das Update (sollte es kommen) wirst du dir über den EA-Downloader (weist beim Starten von BP auf das Update automatisch hin, und es kann auch gleich runtergeladen und installiert werden), über criteriongames.com, oder über alle Computerspiele-Webseiten (PCG, PCGH etc.) herunterladen können. Allerdings musst du Big Surf noch käuflich erwerben - das geht über den Burnout Store aus dem Spiel heraus. Zahlung allerdings nur mit Kreditkarte und der Preis beträgt EUR 12,99 (zumindest für Konsolen)


----------



## fehe.dr (6. Juli 2009)

hab mir das spiel grad geholt und bissl gezockt ... jetzt hab ich 2 fragen ... wie bzw. wo kann die steuerung verändern und wie komm ich wenn ich in paradise city bin wieder raus aus dem spiel ... aufn desktop?

thx

edit: probleme gelöst


----------



## boss3D (6. Juli 2009)

fehe.dr schrieb:


> wieder raus aus dem spiel ... aufn desktop?


So ein wirkliches Beenden wie in anderen Spielen, gibt es in Burnout Paradise nicht _(weder am PC, noch auf der 360er)_. Zur Not einfach Alt + F4 benutzen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Galford (7. Juli 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> So ein wirkliches Beenden wie in anderen Spielen, gibt es in Burnout Paradise nicht _(weder am PC, noch auf der 360er)_. Zur Not einfach Alt + F4 benutzen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Unsinn. Während des Spiels ESC drücken. Mit F1 und F2 schaltet man durch die Menüs. Beim Menü mit dem Titel "Unter der Haube" gibt es ganz unten "Zum Hauptmenü" und "Verlassen". Bei "Verlassen" wird das Spiel beendet. Wer genau hinschaut sieht auch das man mit F1 und F2 durch die Menüs kommt, weil es eingeblendet ist. Und das "Verlassen" = "Beenden" sein könnte, erfordert ja auch nicht gerade viel Fantasie. Mag sein, dass dies nicht genauso für die XBox360-Version gilt, für die PC-Version aber sicher.


----------



## boss3D (7. Juli 2009)

^^ Also ich habe das Game nur für die Xbox 360 und da gibt es definitiv kein Beenden, oder etwas Ähnliches. Ich dachte, dass es am PC vielleicht genau so wäre. Hätte ja sein können ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## niclas66 (12. Juli 2009)

Also auf meinem PC läuft Burnout Paradise inzwischen total flüssig, sowohl in Onlinefreeburns als auch offline, da gibts keine Probleme. Einziger Punkt: Online Rennen. Wenn die Gegner vorgestellt werden (warum zum Teufel kann man das nicht überspringen? Das nervt einfach wenn da 7 Gegner eine Minute lang vorgestellt werden, deren Statistiken mir so ziemlich am Arsch vorbeigehen) stürzt das Spiel manchmal, wenn man schon länger gespielt hat, einfach ab ("Burnout Paradise hat ein Problem festgestellt und musste beendet werden blabliblub)... 

Ist das irgendwie ein Bug, oder liegts an meinem Pc? 

Phenom x3 720, Geforce 9400gt, 4GB ram auf Mittleren einstellungen, 1360x768 und 4xAA glaub ich ;O... Wie gesagt, der Absturz kommt eigentlich nur nach den Gegnervorstellungen...

So jetzt mal fern ab von Technik:

Online gibt es ja die Rennstrecke "Around Paradise". Ist es da am schnellsten, wenn man nach dem 4. Checkpoint auf die Schienen fährt, oder soll man einfach dem "Navi" folgen? Letzteres führt bei mir meist dazu, dass ich den 5. Checkpoint verpasse.

Das mit den offenen Rennen ist ja ganz interessant, aber warum hat man es nicht wie bei Midtown Madness gemacht, dass es sowohl Checkpoint rennen als auch Rundenrennen mit absperrungen gibt? Ich hab doch kein Bock mir jedes Rennen auswendig zu lernen, zumal man nichtmal offline üben kann, weil es online ja andere/zusätzliche Rennstrecken sind.


----------



## niclas66 (13. Juli 2009)

-gelöscht-


----------



## Galford (1. Dezember 2009)

Falls es jemand noch nicht mitbekommen hat. EA lässt uns PC-Spieler im Stich, und veröffentlich Big Surf Island NICHT für die PC Version von Burnout Paradise (eine offizielle Stellungnahme stand bis vor kurzem noch aus). Zumindest ich hätte mir diesen DLC gekauft, da Big Surf Island imho den Umfang eines richtigen, klassischen Add-ons hat. 

News: Burnout Paradise - Big Surf Island erscheint nicht mehr für PC - PC


Immerhin verpassen wir PC-Spieler:

The Dust Storm Buggy available to drive straight away 
8 Incredible New Cars to Win 
15 Events (Including all New Island Tours) 
10 Freeburn Challenges 
12 New Roads to Rule 
75 Island Smashes 
45 Island Billboards 
15 Island Mega Jumps 

und natürlich die frei befahrbare Insel selbst, über die man auch einfach nur zu Spaß drüber heizen hätte können.

Auch gibt es online immer noch viele Leute die heftig cheaten. Auch da wird von EA nichts unternommen.


----------



## Jor-El (2. Dezember 2009)

Na, immerhin haben wir die bisherigen "Addons" als PC´ler umsonst bekommen im Gegensatz zu den Konsoleros.
Was soll man auch für einen DLC nehmen wenn das Hauptspiel ansich nur noch 10€ kostet?


----------



## Galford (3. Dezember 2009)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Na, immerhin haben wir die bisherigen "Addons" als PC´ler umsonst bekommen im Gegensatz zu den Konsoleros.
> Was soll man auch für einen DLC nehmen wenn das Hauptspiel ansich nur noch 10€ kostet?


 

Da bist du aber falsch informiert, und was du erzählst ist größtenteils vollig unwahr. Die Ultimate Box enthält alle Updates, die bis zu deren Release auch für Konsolen erschienen sind + das Party Pack - das ist soweit richtig. 

Aber, alle diese Updates (Davis, Cagney - u. a. mit Tag-Nacht-Wechsel, Bikes, neue Challenges etc) waren für Konsolen KOSTENLOS (!!!), bis auf das Party Pack. Du hast also nur das wenig beliebte und wenig umfangreiche Party Pack umsonst bekommen. Nochmals, alles andere (also den absoluten Großteil der Updates) gab es auch für Konsolen KOSTENLOS! Wenn du es nicht glauben willst, schau auf der Webseite von Criterion doch selber nach - wäre wohl besser so, anstatt so einen Mist zu erzählen.

Von Criterions Webseite über die Updates zur Konsolenversion:

"And best of all Cagney is completely *FREE*. if you've got Burnout Paradise and an online-enabled console, it will automatically upgrade to incorporate both this pack, Burnout Bikes and for PlayStation-owners, our trophy support pack."

"BURNOUT PARADISE™ BIKES PACK 
For the first time ever in a Burnout game, we've introduced motorcycles!

Got Burnout Paradise and an online-enabled console? Then this pack is already yours - absolutely *FREE*!"

Was bedeutet wohl das große fette "FREE" ?


Die Legendary Cars, Toy Cars und die Boost Special Cars, haben auf dem PC genauso wie auf Konsolen Geld gekostet, und waren für ALLE Versionen NICHT kostenlos.

Das Hauptspiel hat am Anfang auch noch mehr gekostet, und man kann für Big Surf Island auch für den PC 13 Euro verlangen, wie für die Konsolenversion von BSI. Für die Autos hat man auch bis zu 13 Euro verlangt (alle Toy Cars). Also Autos darf man nach dir für den PC veröffentlichen, aber nicht die Insel?  
Die Konsolenversionen gibt es auch bereits zum Budgetpreis, zumindest im Ausland. Trotzdem wird für die Konsolenversion von BSI auch immer noch 13Euro verlangt. Wo ist da deine Logik?


Edit: Mittlerweile ist es auch richtig offiziell. Criterion hat die eigene FAQ geupdated, und dabei bestätigt, dass es kein BSI für PC geben wird. Sehr schade.


----------



## feivel (9. Dezember 2009)

lohnt sich dass denn wenn man flatout 3 gerne spielt?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (9. Dezember 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> lohnt sich dass denn wenn man flatout 3 gerne spielt?



Auf jeden Fall, grafisch wie spielerisch ein rundum gelungenes Teil!


----------



## feivel (18. Dezember 2009)

dann wirds mal angeschafft


----------



## feivel (28. Dezember 2009)

soooo hab jetzt mal bei steam zugeschlagen, und downloade das mal


----------



## Jor-El (29. Dezember 2009)

Galford schrieb:


> Die Konsolenversionen gibt es auch bereits zum Budgetpreis, zumindest im Ausland. Trotzdem wird für die Konsolenversion von BSI auch immer noch 13Euro verlangt. Wo ist da deine Logik?
> .



Hihi, Aggro-Pille gefuttert?
Budgetpreis heißt bei den Konsolen aber 30 Euro und nicht 6 Euro wie auf dem PC. Von daher sind 12€ völlig ok.



Galford schrieb:


> D
> Edit: Mittlerweile ist es auch richtig offiziell. Criterion hat die eigene FAQ geupdated, und dabei bestätigt, dass es kein BSI für PC geben wird. Sehr schade.



Ok, wenn wir schon bei deiner Englisch Stunde sind, was heißt bei dir denn "currently" in dem Satz bei den F.A.Q. bei Criterion "Currently there are no plans to provide downloadable content for the PC version of Burnout." ?

Ich für meinen Teil hoffe gerne, gerade bei den steigenden Downloads über Steam. Aber bei deiner Laune steht die Welt anscheinend eh kurz vorm Ende. xD

@feivel: Viel Spaß mit dem Spiel. Hat mir ne Menge mehr Spaß gemacht als Flatout 3.


----------



## Galford (29. Dezember 2009)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Was soll man auch für einen DLC nehmen wenn das Hauptspiel ansich nur noch 10€ kostet?





Jor-El schrieb:


> Budgetpreis heißt bei den Konsolen aber 30 Euro und nicht 6 Euro wie auf dem PC. Von daher sind 12€ völlig ok..


 
Du wolltest wissen, was man denn für einen DLC für ein mittlerweile 10 Euro (oder jetzt 7,49) teueres PC Spiel verlangen kann. Nun, so viel wie Criterion für richtig hält. Für den gleichen Inhalt wie auf den Konsolen kann man auch einen ähnlichen Preis verlangen, also z. b. ca. 10 Euro für eine PC Version von BSI. Dein Kommentar (das erste) hört sich so an, als wollest du EA und Criterion verteiligen, gerade weil sie kein BSI für den PC bringen - da sie es ja quasi für Null anbieten müssten. Aber EA orientiert sich nur bedingt am aktuell gültigen Preis des Hauptspiels, sonst hätten sie die Konsolenversion von BSI trotzdem auch z.b. von 13 Euro auf 9 Euro senken müssen. Haben sie aber eben nicht gleichzeitig gemacht. Deshalb könnte EA eben auch für eine PC-Version von BSI Geld verlangen - darum ging es. Die bisher erschienenen DLCs für die PC-Version sind ja eben auch nicht im Preis gefallen, ganz im Gegensatz zum Hauptprogramm für den PC. 




Jor-El schrieb:


> Ok, wenn wir schon bei deiner Englisch Stunde sind, was heißt bei dir denn "currently" in dem Satz bei den F.A.Q. bei Criterion "Currently there are no plans to provide downloadable content for the PC version of Burnout." ?
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil hoffe gerne, gerade bei den steigenden Downloads über Steam. Aber bei deiner Laune steht die Welt anscheinend eh kurz vorm Ende. xD


 
1. Die News von Gameswelt habe ich schon gepostet: Statement direkt von EA = kein BSI für PC.

2. Es gibt/gab DLCs für die PC Version

3. Die Antwort ("*No.* Currently there are no plans to provide downloadable content for the PC version of Burnout.") gehört zu Frage: "Is Big Surf Island coming to PC?" 
Das "no" hättest du wohl gerne unterschlagen. Während das "no" aber wohl auf BSI abziehlt, ist der Folgesatz allgemein auf DLCs bezogen (Cops and Robbers etwa steht genauso aus) 

4. Ich weiß was "currently" bedeutet, nur arbeitet Criterion an ihrem nächsten Spiel (NFS) und hat scheinbar keine Zeit für eine PC Version von BSI. Irgendwann ist es einfach zu spät um einen DLC zu veröffentlichen und ein Projekt ist auch mal abgeschlossen - wie eben Burnout Paradise. Und wenn sich schon EA dagegen entschieden hat, hat "currently" eigentlich nichts zu bedeuten außer, das sich Criterion selbst noch einen rein theoretischen Ausweg offen lässt, falls EA tatsächlich noch einen DLC (BSI aber auch etwas völlig anderes) für den PC haben wollen würde. Aber warum sollte EA sich jetzt noch umentscheiden? Wenn die es wirklich gewollt hätten, dann wäre die PC Version von BSI bereits verfügbar. Aber die verdienen mit dem nächsten NFS und den passenden DLCs weit mehr, als sie jetzt noch mit BSI für PC auch nur annähernd einnehmen würden. Criterion müsste von diesen laufenden Projekten Leute abziehen, oder andere/neue Leute beschäftigen, aber selbst letztere würde dann EA wohl eher für die Entwicklung eines DLCs für NFS einsetzen wollen und nicht für BSI. Selbst bei tollen Verkäufen über Steam wird sich nichts daran ändern. 




Jor-El schrieb:


> Na, immerhin haben wir die bisherigen "Addons" als PC´ler umsonst bekommen im Gegensatz zu den Konsoleros.


 
Das ist einfach unwahr. Darum war ich sauer. Weil du hier Unwahrheiten verbreitet hast. Die großen Updates (Cagney, Davis - Motorräder, Tag-Nacht-Wechsel, 140 neue Challenges, neue Awards etc.) waren für Konsolenspieler genauso kostenlos, wie für PCler auch. Die Toy Cars, Boost Specials und Legendary Cars, haben auf dem PC UND den Konsolen Geld gekostet, und sogar gleich viel.


----------



## feivel (29. Dezember 2009)

Jor-El schrieb:


> @feivel: Viel Spaß mit dem Spiel. Hat mir ne Menge mehr Spaß gemacht als Flatout 3.


 
habs jetzt nur kurz angetestet, was mir gut gefällt ist die geschwindigkeit, und auch die steuerung ist 1a
allerdings bevorzuge ich die festgelegten strecken von flatout

aber das wird ja noch weiter ausgetestet


----------



## Jor-El (30. Dezember 2009)

Och, irgendwann hat man seine Standard-Strecken gefunden. Dann ist es fast wie auf einer festen Strecke. Für mich macht es die Faszination aus genauso wie der Verkehr bei den Rennen. Man gewöhnt sich an alles. 

@ Galford
Ja sry, ich dachte bei der Ultimate Box wären alle Addons bis zur Big Surf Island vorhanden.
Habe mir seinerzeit alle Addons für meine 360 gegönnt. Die Ultimate Box für den PC hab ich mir dann mal für 6€ gegönnt um AA und höhere Auflösung zu genießen aber habe es bis dato nicht geschafft es zu installieren. War wohl nix mit Ultimate!
Und nochmals sry dafür dass ich zwei Buchstaben unterschlagen habe. Ohne das "No" ist der Satz natürlich völlig verfälscht worden.


----------



## feivel (30. Dezember 2009)

ich muss das noch checken wie ich die richtigen strecken überhaupt finde, der meldet ja recht oft, dass ich erst ein bestimmtes auto für bestimmte punkte brauche


----------



## Galford (30. Dezember 2009)

feivel schrieb:


> ich muss das noch checken wie ich die richtigen strecken überhaupt finde, der meldet ja recht oft, dass ich erst ein bestimmtes auto für bestimmte punkte brauche


 
Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Burning Routes. Wenn du mit Esc in die Menüs gehst und mit F1 oder F2 bis zum Menü "Paradise City" mit der Übersichtskarte kommst, kannst du z.B. die verschiedenen Events rausfiltern und du kannst dir anzeigen lassen, welche Burning Route für welches Auto gilt. Du musst halt dann nachschauen, welche passenden in der Nähe sind.
Für alle anderen Events gilt: auf der Übersichtskarte unten rechts werden alle gefundenen Events in der Nähe angezeigt. Blau steht für normale Rennen, Grün für Stunt Run, Gelb für Marked Man, Dunkelrot für Road Rage, Orange (bzw. das blasse Rot) für Burning Routes. Bereits gemeisterte Rennen sind mit einem Häkchen versehen. Fahrzeugbeschränkungen gibt es nur bei den Burning Routes (mal abgesehen davon, dass man nicht mit Motorrädern und Autos zusammen Events fahren kann). Du kannst auch Road Rages mit Speed Boost oder Stunt Boost Autos fahren.


----------



## pc-freak294 (3. Januar 2010)

seiLaut schrieb:


> C:\Users\Nutzername\AppData\Local\Criterion Games\Burnout Paradise
> Unter Vista
> Unter XP in Doku und Ein\Nutzername\Anwedungsdaten\nach Criterion Ausschau halten


Und wie kommt man zum Verzeichnis "AppData"?
Weil im ganz normalen Explorer kann man das nirgends finden!


----------



## pc-freak294 (3. Januar 2010)

Hab ausversehen noch mal geschrieben


----------



## boerigard (3. Januar 2010)

AppData ist ein versteckter Ordner.
Du kannst aber trotzdem direkt hinkommen, wenn du in der von seiLaut geposteten Verzeichnis-Adresse "Nutzername" durch deinen Nutzernamen ersetzt.

Oder wenn du dich durchklicken willst:
Im Explorer auf Extras -> Ordneroptionen -> Ansicht -> Versteckte Dateien und Ordner auf "Alle Dateien und Ordner anzeigen" stellen.

Achso, ins AppData/Local-Verzeichnis werden Daten IIRC nur geschrieben, wenn (wie es sein sollte) dein Programme-Verzeichnis (und damit auch dein Burnout-Verz.) schreibgeschützt sind. Ansonsten musst du dort mal suchen.


----------



## feivel (6. Januar 2010)

Galford schrieb:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Burning Routes. Wenn du mit Esc in die Menüs gehst und mit F1 oder F2 bis zum Menü "Paradise City" mit der Übersichtskarte kommst, kannst du z.B. die verschiedenen Events rausfiltern und du kannst dir anzeigen lassen, welche Burning Route für welches Auto gilt. Du musst halt dann nachschauen, welche passenden in der Nähe sind.
> Für alle anderen Events gilt: auf der Übersichtskarte unten rechts werden alle gefundenen Events in der Nähe angezeigt. Blau steht für normale Rennen, Grün für Stunt Run, Gelb für Marked Man, Dunkelrot für Road Rage, Orange (bzw. das blasse Rot) für Burning Routes. Bereits gemeisterte Rennen sind mit einem Häkchen versehen. Fahrzeugbeschränkungen gibt es nur bei den Burning Routes (mal abgesehen davon, dass man nicht mit Motorrädern und Autos zusammen Events fahren kann). Du kannst auch Road Rages mit Speed Boost oder Stunt Boost Autos fahren.


 
hey vielen dank, das werd ich mal testen


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Habe mir das mal das Thema " Burnout Paradise + ENB Series Mod" durch gelesen und ich muss sagen dass das garnich unscharf aus sieht. Habe ihn mal selbst installiert und eine weile gespielt und war ziemlich überrascht. Spiele es gerade auf _*1280x1024 px + 8x AA + 16x AF + max Details + ENB Series Mod*_. Muss sagen sieht echt genial aus. Habe mal nen paar pic's als Anhang mit dran gehängt.


----------



## Kreon (26. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu den Trophäen (PS3):
Sehe gerade, dass man bei einigen eine Kamera (Mugshots verschicken) braucht oder ein Toy Car (für nen 10-er im PSN-Store) fahren muss, um den Erfolg zu bekommen.
Heißt das, um die Platintrophäe zu bekommen muss ich nochmal Geld investieren?

Ich nutze die normale PS3 Version (keine Ultimate) mit dem aktuellen Patch 1.9

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen, auch wenn es hier um die PC-Version geht.

Edit: Antwort:
Alle Trophäen des Add-ons sind nicht notwenig, um Platin zu bekommen, jedoch führt kein Weg drann vorbei sich eine PSEye für den Mugshot anzuschaffen.


----------



## ErriZona (24. Juni 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Über die SuFu gab es leider keine Lösung für meine Anfrage. Daher hoffe ich mal auf Hilfe Eurerseits.

ich grabe diesen alten Thread mal aus, weil ich tatsächlich ein paar Probleme mit diesem ja schon in die Jahre gekommenen aber dennoch klasse Game habe.
Ich habe Burnout Paradise - The Ultimate Box damals noch über den EA Download Manager erworben.
Vor ein paar Tagen dachte ich dann mal: Das Spiel war damals ja der Knaller, also warum nicht mal wieder daddeln.

Nun mal zum Problem:
Ich starte das Spiel, werde Angemeldet, komme zu Startscreen, wähle meinen Wagen aus und es geht am Junk Yard los und ich cruise durch Paradise City.
Ungefähr aber nach gut 1,5 Minuten wird der Bildschirm schwarz, unten sieht man die Windows Taskleite, die Sounds und die Hintergrundmusik laufen weiter das Spiel friert gut 5 Sekunden ein. Danach geht's an gleicher Stelle einfach wieder weiter. Die ganze Prozedur dauert letztlich zwar nur ein paar Sekunden, dennoch wird man, so fern man eine Challenge oder ein Rennen startet aus dem Fluß gebracht. Nervt halt.

Nun habe ich selbstverständlich schon fast alles ausprobiert.
Savegames gelöscht, Neuinstalation des Games, Windows Updates überprüft, Registry gesäubert, Nvidia Treiber aktualisiert und und und.
Ich komme dem Problem einfach nicht auf die Schliche.

Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch eine Idee oder Vermutung, woran da liegen könnte.

Hier noch Fix ein paar Specs zum System:

Windows 10 Home 64 Bit
Asus Strix h270i Mainboard
CPU Intel Core i5 7600 3,5 GHz
16 GB DDR4 Ram 2400 MHz
Asus Geforce 1060 GTX 6 GB
Samsung SSD EVO 500GB
Samsung SSD EVO 1TB
Corsair RMx 550 Watt Netzteil

Grüße, ErriZona


----------



## onlygaming (2. Juli 2019)

Muss den Thread leider wieder ausgraben, gibt es keine Möglichkeit mit Controller zu spielen? Mein Xbox One Controller (Wired) wird nicht erkannt :/

EDIT: Löschen der Controls.ini hat bei mir geholfen


----------

